# Flamen kann auch nach hinten losgehen



## Nimrot (7. Dezember 2009)

Neulich war wieder einer dieser Tage, die man echt in die Tonne treten konnte.

Es war ein recht harter Arbeitstag und ich brauchte noch ein paar Marken, um mir was schickes zu holen. 
Ergo Suche nach Gruppe an und warten.
Nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich auch eine Einladung für Nexus hc.

[Lustigerbubi]sagt: Moin zusammen
[Kleinerknilch]sagt: hi bist Tank
[Lustigerbubi]sagt: jo das bin ich
[Flamerroxxor]sagt: Lol noch so ne Flachpfeife von DK Möchtegerntank geh woanders spielen du A***
[Lustigerbub]sagt: Na das geht ja schon gut los
[Flamerroxxor]sagt: Schau dich doch mal an du Sp*** 33k Live da hat ja selbst meine Oma mehr du W****
[Lustigerbub] Sorry aber so ne Sch**** tu ich mir nicht an 
Sie haben die Gruppe verlassen

Damit nicht genug. Statt es dabei zu belassen werde ich in Dalaran weiter Opfer von Whispern, die ich hier nicht weiter aufführen will.
Statt jetzt nen GM auf die Nerven zu gehen wegen diesem Kerl lese ich etwas ganz tolles im Chat

Butzemann sieht das Profil von Flamerroxxor bei XChar und fängt an zu lachen

Tolles Ding schaus dir doch mal an denk ich mir. 
Firefox an nachgeschaut und siehe da den kennst du doch den Flamerroxxor

[Lustigerbub] flüstert zu [Flamerroxxor]: Morgen früh wirst du die Werkshalle fegen...ALLEINE...mein lieber Chri.......
[Flamerroxxor] flüster euch an: ????? Watt wer bist du denn???? Woher kennst meinen Namen du A***
[Lustigerbub]flüstert zu [Flamerroxxor]: Wirst du schon sehen morgen früh, Flamen ist eine Sache wer aber so doof ist seinen Char bei XChar mit Profilinfos und Photo zu verlinken muss auch damit rechnen das sein Ausbilder darauf zurückgreift.
Er verstand die Welt nicht mehr hatte ich das Gefühl. Jedenfalls hörte das geflame schalgartig auf und ich erwartete mit freuden den nächsten Morgen.

Ein neuer Morgen ein neuer Arbeitstag.
Der Deliquent betritt die Werkshalle kommt in den Aufenthaltsraum meidet den Blickkontankt zu mir und geht Richtung Kaffeemaschine.
Ich frage ganz süffisant: Na wie gehts dir Ch. ?
Ch.: Ganz gut soweit, Wieso?
Ich: Die Halle ist dreckig schnapp dir den Besen!!!!

Natürlich hab ich ihn mir nach der Arbeit noch mal zur Brust genommen und gefragt was die Scheiße mit dem geflame sollte , hab seine und meine Probleme noch mal aufbereitet und ihm aufgezeigt das solche Sachen immer nach hinten losgehen können. 
Er hat seine Lektion gelernt würd ich sagen.

Das Leben ist schön


----------



## sarika (7. Dezember 2009)

die geschichte fin ich mal richtig gut. da sieht man mal wieder, die welt ist ein dorf und WOW nur ein bruchteil davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe er hat aus der sache wirklich gelernt, denn diese flamer können einem wirklich auf die nerven gehen.


----------



## osamne (7. Dezember 2009)

Hahaha wie geil ist das denn bitte. Ich hätte gerne sein Gesicht gesehen als er es gecheckt hat.


----------



## TheWhiteTower (7. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich Herrlich! XD
Und das wollte ich schon immermal schreiben: Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (7. Dezember 2009)

Seeehr Gut^^ 

Made my day!


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Dezember 2009)

osamne schrieb:


> Hahaha wie geil ist das denn bitte. Ich hätte gerne sein Gesicht gesehen als er es gecheckt hat.


Das hätt' ich auch mal gerne gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da hat der sich aber ein dickes Eigentor geschossen. Da sieht man mal wieder, Flamen führt zu nix.
Bei XChar den Char mit Profilinfos und *Photo* zu verlinken ist ja mal auch sehr schön, ist der auf genau den richtigen DK-Tank getroffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manney (7. Dezember 2009)

Super Geschichte. Hast mich auf jeden Fall zum Schmunzeln gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne Frage nebenbei... Wie alt is den dein Lehrling?

Greetz Manney


----------



## Willtaker (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn das wahr ist, dann muss ich wohl mal wie ein kiddy antworten: LOL ROFL xD!!!!!!!!1elf

wie gesagt, wenn es wirklich wahr ist...


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Dezember 2009)

hi, 
ähm... lol suck bzw suckt? schonmal es übersetzt? dann setz mal bitte die deutsche übersetzung in deinen satz und du wirst sehn, was du da eigentlich für einen schwachsinn geschrieben hast. echt unglaublich.


----------



## Vrost (7. Dezember 2009)

@ TE: Nice Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für Leute wie Lordaeron.Supay hättest Du vielleicht noch "und die Moral von der Geschicht..." schreiben können, fürchte es
versteht hier nicht jeder, was Du meinst.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Weil er sich inGame aufführt wie der letzte Toni, ihm im RL eine Strafe zu geben? Nur weil Du am längeren Hebel sitzt? Würd mich mal interessieren ob er Dich jetzt theoretisch verklagen kann wegen irgendwelcher Schikanen? Weil ich einfach mal bezweifel, dass Du als Chef ihn für seine Freizeit Aktionen bestrafen darfst, solange sie nicht Geschäftsschädigend sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte es also "wahr" sein, kannst Du mal hoffen, dass er nur inGame der kleine W***** ist und nicht im RL ein A****, sofern er diesen Beitrag hier liest.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte ihn den gesamten Monat die Halle fegen lassen!


----------



## Dini (7. Dezember 2009)

So, hab mal das unqualifizierte Getrolle entfernt, ebenso wie die Stellungnahmen und Quotes dazu.^^

Ich find die Geschichte auf jeden Fall lustig. 
Es ist auch nicht unüblich das Azubis im Handwerk auch mal die Halle fegen, von daher sehe ich da keine Schikane.
Den Arbeitsplatz sauber zu halten gehört mit zur Arbeitssicherheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Stihi (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Junge aus d. Geschichte hatte noch Glück, letztlich ist das Flamen/Moben/Beleidigen/Diskriminieren eine Straftat und die RL-Person ist ja auch ohne XChar identifizierbar .. viel Spaß .. einfach diese asozialen Subjekte anzeigen (über blizz, und der bann kommt dann inklusive).


----------



## Raindog (7. Dezember 2009)

Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben?
Rache serviert man am besten kalt?
Es gibt DOCH so etwas wie Karma bzw. eine Höhere Gerechtigkeit?

Ich weiß nicht was am besten passt, aber ich denke dein Azubi wird einiges dazugelernt haben.

Vielen dank für diesen Beitrag - Endlich wieder was zum schmunzeln!


Good 'ol Dog


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte ihn fegen lassen ohne feger!^^


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Gutes Benehmen endet nicht am Einlogg-Bildschirm.

Derartige Beleidigungen sind ein fristloser Kündigsgrund, vielen scheint das hier nicht klar zu sein. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle über welches Medium ihr euren Chef beleidigt. Daher kommt derjenige in der Geschichte mit Halle fegen noch sehr gut weg und gleichzeitg zeigt auch das besonnene Verhalten des Ausbilders dass er nicht wie hier zuvor behauptet "failed" sondern dass er Ahnung von Mitarbeiterführung hat und weiß wie er mit jugendlicher Unerfahrenheit umgehen sollte.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja schöne Geschichte - Ich sage es auch mal: "Made my day"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (7. Dezember 2009)

gut dass der Moderator ein paar Sachen entfernt hat. 

Und an alle die hier meinen das wäre ungerecht und was weiss ich.

Wenn der TE den Chat mitgeschnitten und an Schneesturm gesendet, dann wäre zumindest ein Bann drin gewesen. Wenn er wiederholt auffällt noch mehr.

Und Halle fegen ist eine sinnvolle Massnahme und man kann dabei sogar Nachdenken. Ohne irgendwelche sonstigen Aktionen wäre das wie Schikane rübergekommen. Aber er schreibt ja auch, dass er noch ein Gespräch mit ihm hatte.
Und vor ALLEM hoffe ich hat er gelernt, dass es einfach dumm ist ein Photo von sich ins Netz zu stellen mit Daten verknüpft die Rückschlüsse zulassen. Und dass die scheinbare Annonymität im Netz nicht existiert. 

Und dass unfreundliche Aktionen im dümmsten Fall etwas Arbeit bedeuten. Aber wenn er sich irgendwo beworben hätte und der Abteilungsleiter sieht das Bild und ist der angeflamte, dann hätte das im dümmsten Fall massive Auswirkungen auf sein weiteres Fortkommen. Ähnlich Dinge (nicht in wow) hab ich erlebt, als ein Ingenieur auf der Autobahn nen anderen drängelte und ihm nen Vogel zeigte. Danach kam er zu uns in die Firma. Dumm nur dass der Bedrängte der Personalleiter war.


----------



## Raindog (7. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Gutes Benehmen endet nicht am Einlogg-Bildschirm.
> 
> Derartige Beleidigungen sind ein fristloser Kündigsgrund, vielen scheint das hier nicht klar zu sein. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle über welches Medium ihr euren Chef beleidigt. Daher kommt derjenige in der Geschichte mit Halle fegen noch sehr gut weg und gleichzeitg zeigt auch das besonnene Verhalten des Ausbilders dass er nicht wie hier zuvor behauptet "failed" sondern dass er Ahnung von Mitarbeiterführung hat und weiß wie er mit jugendlicher Unerfahrenheit umgehen sollte.




Erinnert mich an die aktuelle Situation bei Online-Portalen wie Schüler-VZ, Studi-VZ und Co. Genauso wie die Fristlosen Kündigungen bei einer "geklauten" Milchschnitte, den Pfandzetteln und den aufgegessenen Lebensmittel im Altersheim.

Über Zulässigkeit und Angemessenheit der Strafen lässt sich streiten. Dafür gibt es Behörden, Anwälte und Gerichte. ABER: Wer so dumm ist, und Infos über sich online stellt, quasi für jeden zugänglich macht und sich dann wie der letzte Vollpfosten aufführt, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er am nächsten Tag SEHR VIEL Zeit für WoW hat.... und keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr.

Denkt dran: Ihr seid nicht so anonym wie ihr meint - George Orwell "1984" lässt grüßen! 



Dog - big brother is watching you


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solltest Du Deinen Chef auch privat beleidigen könnte er Dich ohne weiteres kündigen. Auch wenn es hier um einen virtuellen Raum geht bist Du für Deine Äußerungen haftbar und gehst meistens nur deswegen straf frei aus, weil die Ermittlungen den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigen. Wenn Du bereits identifiziert worden bist hat eine Anzeige aber durchaus Aussicht auf Erfolg. Der Kleine sollte froh sein, dass er nur die Halle fegen musste, denn auch die Unwissenheit wen er hier beleidigt hätte ihm vermutlich nichts genutzt. Aber Recht haben und Recht kriegen ist immer Zweierlei!

Und "Schikane" ist kein Strafbestand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Heli


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> andererseits hats der te mit humor genommen
> also mal ein klarer pluspunkt für ihn
> 
> an die anderen: wegen sowas (beleidigung ingame) eine anzeige zu machen ist schwachsinn, da würde man wohl kaum durchkommen



Dann hat er auch kein Recht, ihn dafür im Beruf stramm stehen zu lassen. 

Sowas ist schlechter Stil!

Ich entschuldige keinesfalls das Verhalten des Typen. Auf garkeinen Fall...aber das dann im Job zu "rächen"...das ist arm!


----------



## Dreidan (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Geschichte klingt für mich eher an den Haaren herbeigezogen, mag an deinem Schreibstil liegen. Sollte es wirklich so passiert sein ist es dennoch lustig.


----------



## Skywalker (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke der TE wollte sich auch nicht im Beruf "rächen", sondern ihm mal eine erzieherische Maßnahme in Sachen Benehmen geben, was ja wohl auch geglückt ist...


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Gutes Benehmen endet nicht am Einlogg-Bildschirm.
> 
> Derartige Beleidigungen sind ein fristloser Kündigsgrund, vielen scheint das hier nicht klar zu sein. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle über welches Medium ihr euren Chef beleidigt. Daher kommt derjenige in der Geschichte mit Halle fegen noch sehr gut weg und gleichzeitg zeigt auch das besonnene Verhalten des Ausbilders dass er nicht wie hier zuvor behauptet "failed" sondern dass er Ahnung von Mitarbeiterführung hat und weiß wie er mit jugendlicher Unerfahrenheit umgehen sollte.



Im Grunde hast Du damit Recht. Wenn ich meinen Chef bewusst beleidige - Ja. Der Umstand wann und wo sowie die Tatsache der Anonymität des Ausbilders, geben aber weder Anlass zu einer "Betrieblichen Konsequenz" noch ergibt sich daraus ein Kündigungsgrund.

Der betroffene Ausbilder war dem Azubi persönlich nicht direkt bekannt im Spiel.
Die Beleidigungen über einen Internet inGame Chat bezogen sich auf den Charakter des Ausbilders.
Die Beleidigungen fanden jeweils in der Freizeit beider Spieler statt.
Die Beleidigungen fanden anonym statt ohne bekennenden Bezug auf den Betrieb des Azubis.
Die Beleidigungen gegen den Ausbilder als Spieler sind Rechtlich in den Händen von Blizzard. Somit hätte sich der Ausbilder an einen GM wenden müssen.

Die Beleidigungen des Azubis sind in keinem Fall zu dulden. Konsequenzen dürfen sich ihm aber in seiner betrieblichen Ausbildung nicht ergeben. Im Grunde haben sich beide Parteien in ihrem Hobby getroffen ohne sich zu kennen. Dabei ist es in diesem Fall dem Azubi gestattet eine freie Meinung gegenüber seines Ausbilders zu äußern, sofern diese sich nicht auf betriebliche Tätigkeiten oder Qualifikationen des Ausbilders beschränkt. Der Umgangston des Azubis auch in einem Hobby ist in diesem Fall mehr als Fragwürdig und wie oben erwähnt, fallen alle Konsequenzen hier in die Hände von Blizzard.


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Dann hat er auch kein Recht, ihn dafür im Beruf stramm stehen zu lassen.
> 
> Sowas ist schlechter Stil!
> 
> Ich entschuldige keinesfalls das Verhalten des Typen. Auf garkeinen Fall...aber das dann im Job zu "rächen"...das ist arm!




Deinem Stil nach zu folgern könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass auch Du schon für Deine Äußerungen zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurdest - oder vielleicht auch nicht und es wird höchste Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gebe Dir 'nen Tipp. Schließe mal die Augen und zähle auf 10. Danach überlege Dir, ob Deine Aufregung wirklich gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit erzählt uns was von "Stil" ! 

Aha, der Teufel liest die Bibel.

Zum Thema: 
Find die Reaktion vom TE richtig geil^^
Sein Azubi hätte im RL bestimmt net die Eier gehabt, jemanden so zu flamen^^

UND:
Der TE hat nicht seine "MACHT" missbraucht! Ich weiss net was ihr so für Berufe erlernt habt, aber Sauberkeit sollte in jedem Betrieb herrschen.
Also gehört zur Ausbildung auch das Putzen.
Wer jetzt schreibt: Nee das stimmt net, der sollte mal zum Bund gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Murdi2003 schrieb:


> Also erst mal zu woodspirit wahrscheinlich selber erst 16 große klappe und nichts dahinter. Zumindestens von dem was du hier gerade ablässt, hast du eigentlich kein Plan vom wirklich Leben.
> 
> Du bist mit jeder Tat die du tust EGAL wo sie ist, haftbar Dazu zählt auch diese kleine welt WoW
> 
> ...



Ach Schätzeken...ich bin erst 14. Und mein Papi hat mir gesagt, dass das Verhalten des TE falsch ist. Beleidigungen ingame sind nicht zu tolerieren, wie ich ja auch schon sagte. Und man ist auch haftbar, aber nicht IM JOB! Das scheinst Du nicht verstanden zu haben...

Und wenn Du das auch schon gemacht hast, kann man dich ebenso zur Verantwortung ziehen. DAS versteht hier aber keiner!


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Deinem Stil nach zu folgern könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass auch Du schon für Deine Äußerungen zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurdest - oder vielleicht auch nicht und es wird höchste Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, bin ich nicht. Weil ich mich im echten Leben zu benehmen weiß...ich sage nur, dass das Verhalten vom TE vollkommen falsch ist...und ungesetzlich. Wenn der Azubi auf Scheibe ist, geht er zum Betriebsrat. 

Aber *seufz* das versteht ja hier keiner...


----------



## koolt (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Leute, die wegen jedem scheiß auf dem Azubi rumhacken oder ihn kehren lassen. Es ist ein Spiel, manche Leute nehmen das wohl etwas ernst oO Und wenn der Azubi mal irgendwann ne höhere Position hat wird er sich fürchterlich rächen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pariktus (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Dann hat er auch kein Recht, ihn dafür im Beruf stramm stehen zu lassen.
> 
> Sowas ist schlechter Stil!
> 
> Ich entschuldige keinesfalls das Verhalten des Typen. Auf garkeinen Fall...aber das dann im Job zu "rächen"...das ist arm!



warum sollte er das nicht im beruf machen?? 
1. hat er sehr wohl das recht dazu!!!
2. hat er dem Azubi mal zeit zum nachdenken gegeben in Sachen Respekt gegenüber anderen Menschen zu haben 
den eins steht mal fest das jeder Mensch ein Individuum ist und stehts mit Respekt behandelt werden sollte 
3. Freundlichkeit ist eine Tugend die einen weiterbringt als alles andere


----------



## Panzor (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> UND:
> Der TE hat nicht seine "MACHT" missbraucht! Ich weiss net was ihr so für Berufe erlernt habt, aber Sauberkeit sollte in jedem Betrieb herrschen.
> Also gehört zur Ausbildung auch das Putzen.
> Wer jetzt schreibt: Nee das stimmt net, der sollte mal zum Bund gehen
> ...




w0rd ^^


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Pariktus schrieb:


> warum sollte er das nicht im beruf machen??
> 1. hat er sehr wohl das recht dazu!!!



Falsch!


----------



## Trugor (7. Dezember 2009)

StGB § 115 Beleidigung 
Wer öffentlich oder vor mehreren Leuten einen anderen beschimpft, verspottet, am Körper mißhandelt oder mit einer körperlichen Mißhandlung bedroht, ist, wenn er deswegen nicht nach einer anderen Bestimmung mit strengerer Strafe bedroht ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Monaten oder mit Geldstrafe bis zu 180 Tagessätzen zu bestrafen. 

Das wäre das Rechtliche, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. Und "öffentlich" bezieht sich hier nicht nur auf die Öffentlichkeit auf der Straße. Auf ebay, Amazon, Foren oder sonst im Internet Leute zu beleidigen, oder verleumden ist eine Straftat. Gleiches gilt für üble Nachrede.

Wenn ich im Flugzeug den Piloten ein Ar*** nenne, kann ich dafür auch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Trugor schrieb:


> StGB § 115 Beleidigung
> Wer öffentlich oder vor mehreren Leuten einen anderen beschimpft, verspottet, am Körper mißhandelt oder mit einer körperlichen Mißhandlung bedroht, ist, wenn er deswegen nicht *nach einer anderen Bestimmung mit strengerer Strafe bedroht ist*, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Monaten oder mit Geldstrafe bis zu 180 Tagessätzen zu bestrafen.
> 
> Das wäre das Rechtliche, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. Und "öffentlich" bezieht sich hier nicht nur auf die Öffentlichkeit auf der Straße. Auf ebay, Amazon, Foren oder sonst im Internet Leute zu beleidigen, oder verleumden ist eine Straftat. Gleiches gilt für üble Nachrede.
> ...



Da steht für mich, dass Blizzard für das Verhalten des Azubis verantwortlich ist und NICHT der Ausbilder. In diesem Fall sind beide Parteien unabhängig ihrer beruflichen Laufbahn als Spieler mit den selben Rechten einzustufen und müssen somit nach den AGBs von Blizzard "bestraft" werden, welche sie bestägt haben!


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn hier was in rechtlicher Hand ist dann in denen der Staatsanwaltschaft (wegen Beleidigung). Ihn die Halle kehren zu lassen, ist Teil seiner Ausbildung. Soll er doch zum Betriebsrat rennen und dann: "Der Onkel Ausbilder hat mich heute fegen lassen, weil ich gestern ..." ... Als Ausbilder würde ich da sagen: "Ja ich habe ihn fegen lassen, weil die Halle dreckig war" Ende.
Bringt eure steinzeitmenschlichen Emotionen unter Kontrolle und ihr müsst nicht mehr so oft Fegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso und eine Beleidigung fällt nicht unter freie Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Da steht für mich, dass Blizzard für das Verhalten des Azubis verantwortlich ist und NICHT der Ausbilder. In diesem Fall sind beide Parteien unabhängig ihrer beruflichen Laufbahn als Spieler mit den selben Rechten einzustufen und müssen somit nach den AGBs von "bestraft" werden, welche sie bestägt haben!



Danke, endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht!


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Der betroffene Ausbilder war dem Azubi persönlich nicht direkt bekannt im Spiel.
> Die Beleidigungen über einen Internet inGame Chat bezogen sich auf den Charakter des Ausbilders.
> Die Beleidigungen fanden jeweils in der Freizeit beider Spieler statt.
> Die Beleidigungen fanden anonym statt ohne bekennenden Bezug auf den Betrieb des Azubis.
> Die Beleidigungen gegen den Ausbilder als Spieler sind Rechtlich in den Händen von Blizzard. Somit hätte sich der Ausbilder an einen GM wenden müssen.



Ähm, da ist aber so ziemlich jeder Satz falsch. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber den letzten. Seit wann hat eine Firma rechtliche Mittel?! Also im Sinne von dem Recht, Recht zu sprechen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen: Beleidigung und mögliche Folgen

[Zitat] Auch eine Beleidigung die über z.B. Flugblatt, Poster oder Internet veröffentlicht wird, kann geahndet werden


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Sry Wood^^
Ich selbst war 3 Jahre im Betriebsrat.

Der Azubi hätte schon was sagen können, ABER der Betriebsrat kann nur gegen den Chef Vorgehen, wenn der Azubi beruflich "mißhandelt" worden wäre.

D.h.: Privates Auto vom Chef waschen, was nicht zum beruflichen Bild gehört! (nirgends)

Also ganz so einfach wie du es schilderst isses net^^

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum du so die partei des Flamers ergreifst, der einmal erlebt was es heisst, für unüberlegtes Handeln grade stehen zu müssen!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht unüblich das Azubis im Handwerk auch mal die Halle fegen, von daher sehe ich da keine Schikane.
> Den Arbeitsplatz sauber zu halten gehört mit zur Arbeitssicherheit.
> 
> 
> ...




Ja .. stellt euch nur mal die körperlichen Folgen wenn man über den Staub in der Halle fällt.. gar schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und außerdem ist das nur Konditionstraining der Stift soll dankbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach .. geiler Thread xD Ich hätte vermutlich noch ein wenig "sadiistischer" reagiert aber dennoch geile Reaktion


----------



## Trugor (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Da steht für mich, dass Blizzard für das Verhalten des Azubis verantwortlich ist und NICHT der Ausbilder. In diesem Fall sind beide Parteien unabhängig ihrer beruflichen Laufbahn als Spieler mit den selben Rechten einzustufen und müssen somit nach den AGBs von Blizzard "bestraft" werden, welche sie bestägt haben!



Ich habe es ja nie befürwortet. Ich habe gepostet wie es im Gesetzbuch (Österreich) steht. Ich finde die Geschichte an und für sich ganz nett, aber ihn im Beruf dafür zu bestrafen ist nicht erlaubt, da - wie du schon gequotet hast - Blizz dafür verantwortlich ist. Ihn zur Brust nehmen und es verbal klären ist was anderes, vollkommen OK und auch gut so, wie ich meine

Und wie schon wer oberhalb gesagt hat, "Halle kehren" gehört zur Arbeit dazu. Da kann er machen was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Sry Wood^^
> Ich selbst war 3 Jahre im Betriebsrat.
> 
> Der Azubi hätte schon was sagen können, ABER der Betriebsrat kann nur gegen den Chef Vorgehen, wenn der Azubi beruflich "mißhandelt" worden wäre.
> ...



Ok, nochmal: Wenn die Halle schmuddelig ist, dann kann der Azubi die ruhig fegen, ABER NICHT MIT DER BEGRÜNDUNG, DASS ER SICH IM SPIEL falsch verhalten hat. Das Machtmißbrauch! Ende aus.

Und nochmal: Ich toleriere auf gar keinen Fall das Verhalten des Azubis! Nur zu Klarstellung!

Nur ist jemand, der eine Person auf aufgrund von Vorkommnissen in einem Spiel, im realen Leben maßregelt, keinen Deut besser!


----------



## Aratos (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Und Du bist dann einfach nur hohl, und hast keine Ahnung vom richtigen Leben!



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du eine Ausbildung hinter dir hast, aber hast du dir so einen Ausbildungsvertrag bzw. damals deinen Ausbildungsvertrag überhaupt mal durchgelesen?

Du hast als Azubi den Anweisungen deines Ausbilders folge zu leisten, solange diese zu Aufgaben des jeweiligen Berufes gehören.
Aber unabhängig vom Beruf gehört das Sauberhalten des Arbeitsplatzes IMMER dazu.
Und genau das weist der Ausbilder hier an.

Ob es jetzt richtig vom TE war, den Azubi auf der Arbeit für die Flames grade stehen zu lassen sei ja mal dahingestellt.

DOCH ES IST ZU 100 % rechtens!!!

/end of discussion


----------



## Lillyan (7. Dezember 2009)

Letzte Chance für den Thread und so manchen User hier:
Ich sehe keinerlei Hinweis darauf, dass in diesem Thread Forenregeln und Netiquette außer Kraft sind, also haltet euch mit dem Beleidigungen zurück. Und nein, das ist keine Bitte.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Jungs wie oft nur noch
Ihr müsst jeweils mit einer Strafanzeige/Unterlassungsklage rechnen wenn ihr Leute beleidigt und das ist egal wo. Ob das hier im Forum, im Tanzverein, auf euren Schulhöfen oder ingame ist.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nur ist jemand, der eine Person auf aufgrund von Vorkommnissen in einem Spiel, im realen Leben maßregelt, keinen Deut besser!




Seh ich anders... Wenn man wildfremde Menschen im Internet sonstwie beleidigt würde Ich dem vermutlich im Reallife dafür eine reindrücken die sich gewaschen hat. Und wenn Ich mitbekommen würde das es mein Stift wäre.. Der KEINEN Mensch als Individum ernst nimmt. So müßte Ich als verantwortungsvoller Meister doch erzieherisch eingreifen und  Ihm so zeigen das es so nicht geht ?


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Ähm, da ist aber so ziemlich jeder Satz falsch. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber den letzten. Seit wann hat eine Firma rechtliche Mittel?! Also im Sinne von dem Recht, Recht zu sprechen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eine Beleidigung des Arbeitgebers oder anderer Arbeitnehmer *am Arbeitsplatz* kann mit einer Kündigung seitens des Arbeitgebers geahndet werden. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Folgen haben kann, muß es sich um eine herabwürdigende Äußerung handeln - es kann sich also auch um eine *bewußt wahrheitswidrige* Behauptung handeln. Die fragliche Beleidigung muß den Betriebsfrieden oder aber das Vertrauensverhältnis der Arbeitsparteien empfindlich stören. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist es nicht notwendig, daß diese *während der Arbeitszeit* gefallen ist. Auch eine Beleidigung die über z.B. Flugblatt, Poster oder Internet veröffentlicht wird, kann geahndet werden.[size="-1"][/size] 

So. Ich würd mal sagen /closed. Die Aussagen des Azubis haben sich um den Charakter des Ausbilders gedreht. Selbst das im letzten Satz erwähnte Wort "Internet" rechtfertigt hier nicht die Folgen (Bestrafung), da die Tat außerhalb der Arbeitszeit passiert ist und keine direkte Beleidigung des Ausbilders stellt. Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen - sämtliche Konsequenzen liegen hier *NUR* in den Händen von Blizzard (AG. Alles andere ist aus Sicht der Moral vielleicht gerechtfertigt und hat auch Erzieherische Aspekte - erlaubt ist dies dennoch nicht.
Das der Ausbilder sagen kann "die Halle war dreckig" mag sein, damit hat er aber noch weniger "Eier" als der Azubi, der zumindest nach der Tat mit gesenktem Kopf zu Arbeit gekommen ist und vermutlich da schon bereits wusste, was er falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal: Wenn die Halle schmuddelig ist, dann kann der Azubi die ruhig fegen, ABER NICHT MIT DER BEGRÜNDUNG, DASS ER SICH IM SPIEL falsch verhalten hat. Das Machtmißbrauch! Ende aus.
> 
> Und nochmal: Ich toleriere auf gar keinen Fall das Verhalten des Azubis! Nur zu Klarstellung!
> 
> Nur ist jemand, der eine Person auf aufgrund von Vorkommnissen in einem Spiel, im realen Leben maßregelt, keinen Deut besser!



Mit der Aussage gehe ich mit.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du eine Ausbildung hinter dir hast, aber hast du dir so einen Ausbildungsvertrag bzw. damals deinen Ausbildungsvertrag überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
> 
> Du hast als Azubi den Anweisungen deines Ausbilders folge zu leisten, solange diese zu Aufgaben des jeweiligen Berufes gehören.
> Aber unabhängig vom Beruf gehört das Sauberhalten des Arbeitsplatzes IMMER dazu.
> ...



Seufz, entschuldigt die Beleidigung. 

ABer der Chef ist keinen Deut besser als der Azubi! 

Nochmal, das Verhalten des Azubis ist falsch, keine Frage! Aber das dann im Job auszutragen, ist falsch und illegal! 
Wenn der Chef sagt, feg, dann hat der das zu tun (mal abgesehen, von Tätigkeiten, die ncihts mit dem Job zu tun haben). Wenn er das sag, weil er im Spiel beleidigt wurde, ist das nicht rechtens!


----------



## jeef (7. Dezember 2009)

Jo,nur im normalfall macht das keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t coole story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (7. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Seh ich anders... Wenn man wildfremde Menschen im Internet sonstwie beleidigt würde Ich dem vermutlich im Reallife dafür eine reindrücken die sich gewaschen hat. Und wenn Ich mitbekommen würde das es mein Stift wäre.. Der KEINEN Mensch als Individum ernst nimmt. So müßte Ich als verantwortungsvoller Meister doch erzieherisch eingreifen und  Ihm so zeigen das es so nicht geht ?


Naja nen Azubi für ne ingame-Beleidigung zu mobben halte ich für eine riesen Frechheit. Jeder, der seinen Azubi (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mobbt sollte rausgeworfen werden.


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal: Wenn die Halle schmuddelig ist, dann kann der Azubi die ruhig fegen, ABER NICHT MIT DER BEGRÜNDUNG, DASS ER SICH IM SPIEL falsch verhalten hat. Das Machtmißbrauch! Ende aus.
> .....



Nun hätt ich gern mal ne Quelle.

Ich denke das der TE gut und richtig gehandelt hat. Machtmißbrauch ist das in meinen Augen nicht, weil einfach zu belanglos.
Es ist eine erzieherische Maßnahme, die dem Flamer weder weh tut, noch in seiner Menschenwürde verletzt.
Auch Betriebe achten darauf, dass ihre Leute sich gut benehmen. Egal wo!

Wenn der TE anders drauf gewesen wäre, so wie manch einer hier im Forum, hätt der Flamer wohl kurz danach aus ner Schnabeltasse gefrühstückt.


----------



## Tommi1981 (7. Dezember 2009)

Geile Story!!!

und btw 33k hp für nexus :-)

hab gestern pdk mit 30k getankt..

Lg


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Naja nen Azubi für ne ingame-Beleidigung zu mobben halte ich für eine riesen Frechheit. Jeder, der seinen Azubi (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mobbt sollte rausgeworfen werden.



Weiter oben wurde der §115 ? gepostet .. Der zählt auch im Internet und wenn ICH mitbekomme würde das mich einer als sonstwas beleidigt im Spiel und ich würde den durch Zufall kennen wäre Party.  Naja hier solche Argumente zu bringen ist wie Wasser in die Mühle zu schlweifen von daher klink Ich mich aus ..


----------



## Trugor (7. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Jungs wie oft nur noch
> Ihr müsst jeweils mit einer Strafanzeige/Unterlassungsklage rechnen wenn ihr Leute beleidigt und das ist egal wo. Ob das hier im Forum, im Tanzverein, auf euren Schulhöfen oder ingame ist.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mal offtopic wegen "ungerecht behandelt oder dergleichen": Ihr wart schon alle beim Bundesheer / beim Bund (Deutschland) oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toilette putzen weil man was vergessen hat z.B. Da kannst du auch nichts gegen machen, ist nunmal Teil deiner Ausbildung, genauso wie Halle fegen. Ich habe auch zugegeben meinen Vorgesetzten damals etwas beleidigt / ungewollt angeschrien, das war aber auch nach 3 Wochen Feldübung. Da hab ich die Toilette auch schnell wieder gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn ich eben diesen Vorgesetzten im Leben außerhalb der Kaserne gesehen und beleidigt hätte, wuhu, da hätte ich sogar noch viel mehr als nur Kloputzen dürfen.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Mir fällt grad ein, wenn der Azubi den Whisper mit "Du fegst morgen die Halle" noch in der Hand hätte ... wird das Eis für den Ausbilder verdammt eng. Da "die Halle war dreckig" wohl kaum noch zieht. Der Ausbilder hat dem Azubi klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass sein Verhalten in seiner Freizeit zu beruflichen Folgen geführt hat. Dünnes Eis ... sehr dünnes Eis.


----------



## chevron-9 (7. Dezember 2009)

Es liest sich so als ob der Gegenpart des TE hier mitschreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Whatever... Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre und wenn ich in meiner Lehrzeit nicht ordentlich gekehrt habe und der Ausbilder das scheiße fand durfte ich den Rest des Tages die Standbohrmaschinen putzen... Hätt ich das mit dem Betriebsrat schon damals gewußt wär ich da natürlich sofort hingerannt.

Ob die "Strafe" (Putzen is ne Stafe ? Aja) menschlich oder rechtlich haltbar ist sei dahingestellt. Im optimalen Fall hat das wow kiddy was gelernt und nimmt die "Strafe" hin wie ein Mann und weiß sich zukünftig im Chat zu benehmen.

@ TE : Ich würd mal sagen... OWNED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Nun hätt ich gern mal ne Quelle.
> 
> Ich denke das der TE gut und richtig gehandelt hat. Machtmißbrauch ist das in meinen Augen nicht, weil einfach zu belanglos.
> Es ist eine erzieherische Maßnahme, die dem Flamer weder weh tut, noch in seiner Menschenwürde verletzt.
> ...



Erzieherische Maßnahme? Mußtest Du auch immer die Wohnung putzen, wenn Du in der Schule Mist gebaut hast?

Das hat keinen Betrieb zu interessieren, wie ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu verhalten. Mein Fehlverhalten im privaten Bereich hat die Firma mal null zu interessieren...jetzt von wirklichen Delikten mal ab.

Und Du befürwortest Gewalt? Körperliche Züchtigung wegen eines Fehlverhaltens online? Sag mal, gehts Dir noch gut?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

sollte diese geschichte tatsächlich wahr sein dann ist es zu köstlich um es in worten ausdrücken zu können


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

mal abgesehn davon er hätte auch die beleidigung bei der polizei anzeigen können ich denke dem lieben Ch. ist es noch gut ergangen^^

edit: wtf edit mit neu posten vertauscht -.-


----------



## Grimlokk (7. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn alle in einem Online-Spiel ihre tatsächlichen Namen benutzen müssten. Rainer Müller verhält sich vermutlich anders (besser?) als Superkillramü gegenüber seinen Mitspielern.


----------



## koolt (7. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde der §115 ? gepostet .. Der zählt auch im Internet und wenn ICH mitbekomme würde das mich einer als sonstwas beleidigt im Spiel und ich würde den durch Zufall kennen wäre Party.  Naja hier solche Argumente zu bringen ist wie Wasser in die Mühle zu schlweifen von daher klink Ich mich aus ..


Wenn mich einer Ingame beleidigen würde und ich ihn zufällig kenne, würd ich ihn plätten. Aber sich auf diese Weise am Azubi zu rächen ist mehr als schlecht. Da hört man ja schon raus, dass kehren öfters als Strafe benutzt wird. Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz nenn ich sowas, sich am Arbeitsplatz für private Dinge zu rächen seh ich in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt.
/Edit: Und dann auch noch im Internet damit angeben ist wirklich Arm.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad ein, wenn der Azubi den Whisper mit "Du fegst morgen die Halle" noch in der Hand hätte ... wird das Eis für den Ausbilder verdammt eng. Da "die Halle war dreckig" wohl kaum noch zieht. Der Ausbilder hat dem Azubi klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass sein Verhalten in seiner Freizeit zu beruflichen Folgen geführt hat. Dünnes Eis ... sehr dünnes Eis.



Ich liebe Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Unterstützung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Hm Uratak..

-Freizeit schützt nicht davor gekündigt zu werden. Ausschlaggebend ist hier die Tatsache dass das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Arbeitnehmenr und Arbeitgeber gestört ist, eine Störung ist nicht auf die Arbeitszeit beschränkt.

-Wenn man willkürlich seine Mitmenschen beleidigt handelt man grob fahrlässig, grob fahrlässig auch seinen Chef zu erwischen

-Wenn ich jemanden ingame mit derartigen Kraftausdrücken beleidige (seine Ehre verletze) ist dies keine schützenswerte freie Meinungsäußerung

-Die Verfolgung dieses Verhaltens obliegt einerseits Blizzard wegen Verstoßes gegen die Nuntzungsbestimmungen, andererseits stellt es aber auch eine Straftat dar und kann daher auf Antrag von den Behörden verfolgt werden.

-Es wird schwierig sich darauf herrausauszureden man habe den Charakter gemeint, ich sehe diesbezüglich keinen so großen Aussicht auf Erfolg. Jedem Mitspieler ist klar dass er es ingame mit echten Menschen zu tun hat. Hätte er gesagt: Charname, du bist ein dummer Todesritter, dann vll.. 

Aber im vorliegenden Fall bezogen sich die Äußerungen nicht explizit auf den Charakter. Außerdem ist zu beachten dass der Charakter keine eigene Person ist, vielmehr ist er ein Avatar des jeweiligen Spielers und daher unweigerlich mit der Person des Spielers verbunden.

Abschließend möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen: Das Internet ist nicht anonym.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub wir unterstüzen Dich hier nicht, sondern sagen nur unsere Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die in groben Zügen Deiner entspricht.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer Ingame beleidigen würde und ich ihn zufällig kenne, würd ich ihn plätten. Aber sich auf diese Weise am Azubi zu rächen ist mehr als schlecht. Da hört man ja schon raus, dass kehren öfters als Strafe benutzt wird. Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz nenn ich sowas, sich am Arbeitsplatz für private Dinge zu rächen seh ich in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt.



Du hast Recht mit dem Mobbing...aber jemanden um zu matschen, weil der Dich online beleidigt...macht Dich zum Täter und ihn zum Opfer. 

Also besser sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Dezember 2009)

Trugor schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz kurz reinschnei .. Ich war Zwei Jahre beim Bund und hab oftttt Revierdienst gehabt .. (Fegen) Und einmal hat mich ein Unteroffizier aufs allerletzte gereizt mit seinen hirnlosen Befehlen (Halle strahlend sauber-> ergo dreckiges Auto reinfahren -> Nach Pause Lkw wieder raus -> wieder Halle putzen -> dann erst Auto putzen).. ist klar oder ? ^^)

Mir ist irgendwann der Kragen geplatz, und ich sah mich nach meinem Satz "Für mich sind sie ein Ar***loch Herr Unteroffizier" innerhalb von weniger als 5 Minuten beim Zugführer wo ich so nen Einlauf bekam den Ich in meinem Leben niemals vergessen werde.. Leute wo beim Bund waren wissen was Ich meine wenn ich sage an mir hing kein S**khaar mehr bei dem "*Achtung !!!*"


Ich durfte 4 Wochenende Wache schieben, hatte das Vergnügen das Toilettetrevier jeden Tag zu sehen .. und war der Dienstbote von besagtem Unteroffizier... Der mich jeden Morgen mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht begrüßte "Guten Morgen Hauptgefreiter, heute ist ein Schöner tag nicht wahr ??" Das ist Machtmissbrauch aka "Dummfick" gewesen .. Nicht so ne lächerliche Kacke wie Bodenfegen ...


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> -Die Verfolgung dieses Verhaltens obliegt einerseits Blizzard wegen Verstoßes gegen die Nuntzungsbestimmungen, andererseits stellt es aber auch eine Straftat dar und kann daher auf Antrag von den Behörden verfolgt werden.



Genau das. In keinem Fall steht es hier dem Ausbilder zu, dem Azubi eine betriebliche Strafe anzudrohen und umzusetzen. Auch wenn es moralisch nachvollziebar ist.


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

@Wood^^
Ich befürworte keine Gewalt, ich sagte lediglich, dass es dem Flamer wesentlich schlechter hätte ergehen können!

Und ja, wenn wir Kinder damals unter Vorsatz Mist gebaut haben, gab es die eine oder andere Aufgabe, bei der man gut nachdenken konnte, ob man selbiges nochmal macht.

Und Betriebe interessiert es aber doch, wie sich ihre Mitarbeiter auch in der FZ gebären.
Als Dienstleister kannst du dir nicht erlauben Leute zu beschäftigen, die in ihrer FZ negativ Auffällig sind.
Kunden sind da sehr beeinflußbar, und Kunden bedeuten Geld.
So ist es nunmal.

btw: ich hab des net erfunden, so läuft es einfach


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das ist Machtmissbrauch aka "Dummfick" gewesen .. Nicht so ne lächerliche Kacke wie Bodenfegen ...



Wer weiß, wie groß die Halle war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scota (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Eine Beleidigung des Arbeitgebers oder anderer Arbeitnehmer *am Arbeitsplatz* kann mit einer Kündigung seitens des Arbeitgebers geahndet werden. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Folgen haben kann, muß es sich um eine herabwürdigende Äußerung handeln - es kann sich also auch um eine *bewußt wahrheitswidrige* Behauptung handeln. Die fragliche Beleidigung muß den Betriebsfrieden oder aber das Vertrauensverhältnis der Arbeitsparteien empfindlich stören. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist es nicht notwendig, daß diese *während der Arbeitszeit* gefallen ist. Auch eine Beleidigung die über z.B. Flugblatt, Poster oder Internet veröffentlicht wird, kann geahndet werden.[size="-1"][/size]
> 
> So. Ich würd mal sagen /closed. Die Aussagen des Azubis haben sich um den Charakter des Ausbilders gedreht. Selbst das im letzten Satz erwähnte Wort "Internet" rechtfertigt hier nicht die Folgen (Bestrafung), da die Tat außerhalb der Arbeitszeit passiert ist und keine direkte Beleidigung des Ausbilders stellt. Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen - sämtliche Konsequenzen liegen hier *NUR* in den Händen von Blizzard (AG. Alles andere ist aus Sicht der Moral vielleicht gerechtfertigt und hat auch Erzieherische Aspekte - erlaubt ist dies dennoch nicht.
> Das der Ausbilder sagen kann "die Halle war dreckig" mag sein, damit hat er aber noch weniger "Eier" als der Azubi, der zumindest nach der Tat mit gesenktem Kopf zu Arbeit gekommen ist und vermutlich da schon bereits wusste, was er falsch gemacht hat.





Firmenrecht ( AGB ) steht nicht über deutschem Recht. Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum. Blizzard kann den User zusätzlich zum deutschen Recht noch mit einer Ingamestrafe belegen. Wenn ein User einen anderen User wegen Beleidigung bei der Polizei anzeigt hilft es dem Angezeigten nicht, wenn er argumentiert, dass Blizzard ihn doch schon bestraft habe. Da lacht der Richter mal herzlich und verknackt den den Beleidiger trotzdem. Nachzulesen im BGB. Und die Argumentation, dass er nicht wusste, wen er beleidigt hilft ihm auch nicht. Nichtwissen schützt nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ganz kurz reinschnei .. Ich war Zwei Jahre beim Bund und hab oftttt Revierdienst gehabt .. (Fegen) Und einmal hat mich ein Unteroffizier aufs allerletzte gereizt mit seinen hirnlosen Befehlen (Halle strahlend sauber-> ergo dreckiges Auto reinfahren -> Nach Pause Lkw wieder raus -> wieder Halle putzen -> dann erst Auto putzen).. ist klar oder ? ^^)
> 
> Mir ist irgendwann der Kragen geplatz, und ich sah mich nach meinem Satz "Für mich sind sie ein Ar***loch Herr Unteroffizier" innerhalb von weniger als 5 Minuten beim Zugführer wo ich so nen Einlauf bekam den Ich in meinem Leben niemals vergessen werde.. Leute wo beim Bund waren wissen was Ich meine wenn ich sage an mir hing kein S**khaar mehr bei dem "*Achtung !!!*"
> 
> ...



Bundeswehr ist auch ein bißchen was anderes als ne Ausbildung....da schiesst man eher selten auf Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ein Vergleich, der überhaupt nicht zieht. Sorry, Du bist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Mein Fehlverhalten im privaten Bereich hat die Firma mal null zu interessieren...jetzt von wirklichen Delikten mal ab.



was ist ein wirkliches Delikt? Willst du etwas sagen das Beleidigung nun ein Kavaliersdelikt ist?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Bundeswehr ist auch ein bißchen was anderes als ne Ausbildung....da schiesst man eher selten auf Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dennoch "arbeitet" (lol Bund und "arbeiten" in einem Satz ) man mit vielen anderen Menschen zusammen .. Und wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen müssen Regeln gelten.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @Wood^^
> Ich befürworte keine Gewalt, ich sagte lediglich, dass es dem Flamer wesentlich schlechter hätte ergehen können!
> 
> Und ja, wenn wir Kinder damals unter Vorsatz Mist gebaut haben, gab es die eine oder andere Aufgabe, bei der man gut nachdenken konnte, ob man selbiges nochmal macht.
> ...



Jau, das stimmt. Das Verhalten ist auch nicht zu tolerieren, und bedarf Sanktionen! Aber nicht durch den Ausbildungsleiter oder what ever der TE ist. 

Entweder Blizz, oder das deutsche Rechtssystem. Und nichts anderes!


----------



## Djerba (7. Dezember 2009)

absolut genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

@Wood
Das kann man so stehen lassen.
Aber moralisch ist es für den Flamer eine wertvolle Erfahrung^^


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @Wood
> Das kann man so stehen lassen.
> Aber moralisch ist es für den Flamer eine wertvolle Erfahrung^^



DAS will ich garnicht abstreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mich auch nur so echauffiert, weil hier viele dem TE gehuldigt haben. Und es war einfach Fehlverhalten seitens des TE. Mehr wollte ihc ja garnicht.

Das Leben ist halt nicht immer so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Wobei ich denke Wood, dass viele hier so denken, es aber nit ordentlich über die Tastatur vermitteln können^^


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak, du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Außerdem gehst du auch nicht auf meine übrige Argumentation ein, heißt das du gibst mir den Übrigen Punkten recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich meinen Chef mit derartigen Kraftausdrücken beleidige ist das Vertrauensverhältnis nachhaltig gestört, die entsprechende betriebliche Konsequenz lautet Kündigung. 

Ich möchte sehn wie du dem Richter das Halle fegen als Bestrafung erklären möchtest. Das Halle fegen ist eine typische Aufgabe für einen Lehrling.


----------



## Nimrot (7. Dezember 2009)

So nochmal um etwas klarzustellen

Es ist durchausrichtig das die Androhung des Hallefegens nicht die feine englische Art ist aber ich meine mich zu erinnern geschrieben zu haben, dass ich ihn mir danach noch mal zur Brust genommen. Soll heißen ich habe mit ihm über sein Verhalten gesprochen und das es immer Zufälle geben kann wie in unserem Fall das sein "opfer" welches er aufs übelste Beleidigt hat auch jemand sein kann der ihn für seine Taten zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann. Ich habe ihm aufgezeigt und durch das Halle fegen die Chance gegeben ,über sein Verhalten in Ruhe nachzudenken ohne das er gefahr läuft auf Grund von Ängsten was als nächstes passieren würde und ob ich sauer auf ihn bin, sich an irgendwelchen Geräten selbst zu verletzen. 
Es ist richtig man sollte das Freizeitliche mit dem betrieblichen trennen, doch wenn ich wie in diesem Fall des Zufalls fetter Beute (ich hätte es echt nicht erwartet das ich mal in einem Onlinerollenspiel mit über 12 Millionen Spielern ausgerechnet von einem meiner Azubis angesprochen werde) ein Fehlverhalten meines Azubis feststelle so steh ich in der Verpflichtung mich darum zu kümmern. 
Was bei dem Gespräch mit Ch. noch alles zu Tage kam gehört in diesem Falle nicht hierher und das werde ich auch mit ins Grab nehmen. 
Aber ich konnte so einige Probleme aus der Welt schaffen und habe auch sonst keine Probleme mit ihm. 
Das Internet ist längst nicht so anonym wie viele Glauben und unsere Personalabteilung hat wesentlich bessere Schoten und Zoten zu dem Thema.

Inzwischen bleibt zu erwähnen das mein azubi und ich inzwischen regelmäßig in Inis gehen und das hat nichts mit dem Post zu tun :-)


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (7. Dezember 2009)

richtig geile self ownage xD
aber ich denke nachdem du ihn jetzt einmal fegen hast lassen isses gut so. weil du musst rl mit spiel trennen können - ätte er gewusst daqss du der tank bist bin ich mer sicher hätt er das nicht gesagt..
ich nehm an der is sowieso nemma lang auf dem server X'D


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Dezember 2009)

@ rangor naja wenn der chef den firmenwagen privatfashren darf muss der azubi ihn dennoch schrubben^^

@ Wood sorry aber die meisten deiner aussagen sind einfach nur dumm, ich sage dei aussagen nicht du, vorallem wie du die leute immer beleidigen musstets bevor du verwahnrt wurdest... zu nette mods hier ich hätte dir sofort nen bann gegaben, nen tempo keinen perma.
was daran ist schlimm das der flamer vom te im beruf geahndet wurde? nichts! es gehthört zur ausbildung auch butes verhalten/benehmen beizubringen und die arbeit die er aufgedrückt bekommen hat war ja wohl auch eher spaßig vom te gemeint da er ja auch noch nen gespräch mit ihm hatte, ich hab eher das gefühl du versuchst, vorallem in dme beitrag einfach deine beitragszahl auf gehtnichtmehr zu pushen...

und zur gesichte, ich bezwiefel auch das sie wahr ist, aber es ist mir ehrlichggesagt egal sie ist lustig und bewegt auch zum nachdenken.. von daher wayne ob sie erfunden ist oder in china passiert ist sie ist gut geschrieben und gelungen


----------



## Arxit (7. Dezember 2009)

Gut gemacht und er hat was gelernt!


----------



## D4NTE (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nicht im Job, Du Pfeife! Er hätte zur Polizei gehen können, und eine Anzeige stellen können...aber sich dann hier als total cooler Chef darzustellen, der den Typen fegen lassen lässt...ist ungesetzlich.
> 
> Geht mal arbeiten, dann wisst Ihr wie das läuft...Deppen.



er hätte zur polizei gehen können wegen was? weil er als azubi die halle gefegt hat? ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal arbeiten warst aber laut deiner aussagen gehe nicht davon aus... bevor du dich fragst warum? nun ich weiß zwar nicht wo du deine lehre gemacht hast aber in manchen ausbildungen gehört einfach dazu das man mal den besen schwingt um die halle sauber zu halten wegen sauberkeit etc. musste es auch oft genug machen na und? wo ist das problem ich arbeite auch lieber in einem sauberen zustand weil ich mich dann etwas wohler fühle und vorallem wenn kunden vorbeikommen (autolackiererei).

an den TE: schöne geschichte fand das mal sehr lustig^^ hätte auch gern mal sein gesicht dazu gesehen^^


ein ausruf noch an alle..."wer keine ahnung hat,...einfach mal die fresse halten."


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Ich möchte sehn wie du dem Richter das Halle fegen als Bestrafung erklären möchtest. Das Halle fegen ist eine typische Aufgabe für einen Lehrling.



Wenn der Azubi den Chatlog gespeichert hätte.


----------



## Evalor (7. Dezember 2009)

Das leben ist doch gerecht. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (7. Dezember 2009)

> Das Halle fegen ist eine typische Aufgabe für einen Lehrling.


Ja, vor 20 Jahren war das vielleicht so. Aber steht nicht auch irgendwo in der Ausbildungsordnung oder so welche Arbeiten ein Azubi zu verrichten hat? Und da steht bei den wenigsten kehren. Ja klar, Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz, aber wen intressierts ob in ner Halle gekehrt wurde oder nicht, solang kein Müll rumliegt.


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2009)

D4NTE schrieb:


> ein ausruf noch an alle..."wer keine ahnung hat,...einfach mal die fresse halten."



Nimm ihn Dir zu Herzen. Es geht nicht um das Halle putzen an sich, sondern um den Grund.


----------



## zadros (7. Dezember 2009)

Das Ganze war nichts anderes als eine "Disziplinarstrafe im Zuge der Beleidigung eines Vorgesetzten" ist in jeder Firma möglich egal ob hier nun "privat" beleidigt wurde oder am Arbeitsplatz und ein Ausbilder ist zu genau soetwas befugt und berechtigt.
Im Endeffekt hat er dem Azubi sogar noch einen Gefallen getan, indem er ihn mit einer milde Strafe zum Denken gebracht hat.

Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (7. Dezember 2009)

dazu kann ich nur eins sagen

EPIC/ EPIX!

da sieht man das nich nur die kiddys flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch ältere verhalten sich mal soo Blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde ein was gutes hat der gesamte Thread. Ob das nun ein einfaches Mitteilungsbedürfnis / reine Fiktion des TE war oder tiefer innerster Geltungsdrang, ist in dem Falle Wurst, vielleicht auch Blutwurst. Aber wieviele Lehrlinge werden sich nun Fragen: 'Kann ich das Fegen als ungerechte Bestrafung und Verstoß gegen meinem Ausbildungsvertrag beim "Betriebsrat" (falls vorhanden) vorbringen und verfickt noch eins wem bin ich gestern auf den Sack gegangen?'
Höflichkeit erleichtert das Leben ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--------


zadros schrieb:


> Das Ganze war nichts anderes als eine "Disziplinarstrafe im Zuge der Beleidigung eines Vorgesetzten" ist in jeder Firma möglich egal ob hier nun "privat" beleidigt wurde oder am Arbeitsplatz und ein Ausbilder ist zu genau soetwas befugt und berechtigt.
> Im Endeffekt hat er dem Azubi sogar noch einen Gefallen getan, indem er ihn mit einer milde Strafe zum Denken gebracht hat.


so ist es


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme zu dem Schluß für mich:

- Das Verhalten des Azubi ist in keiner Weise zu entschuldigen. Blizzard hätte in diesem Fall vom Ausbilder informiert werden können bzw. eine Anzeige wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen.
- Das Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht schützt ist natürlich wahr und bekannt. Das Verhalten des Azubi ist falsch.
- Konsequenzen des Betriebes lassen sich nur über den Weg rechtfertigen, dass besagter Azubi seinem Charakter private Bilde zugefügt hat. Somit könne ein derart negatives Verhalten auf seine Person zurückzuführen sein. Ein Kunde des Betriebes könne sein Verhalten dann dazu bringen, nicht mehr in den Betrieb zu gehen um dort etwas zu erwerben.
- Die Konsequenz, die Halle zu fegen und dies bereits in Game anzukündigen war jedoch falsch und beruht meines erachtens nach, auf einer emotionalen Entscheidung des TE.

Aus meiner Sicht haben sich beide Parteien falsch verhalten, wobei die Ursache hier klar im Verhalten des Azubi liegt. Dadurch, dass der Ausbilder sich nach den Beleidigungen zu erkennen gegeben hat hätte ein Gespräch vermutlich gereicht. Der Azubi hat bereits durch die Art des betreten des Betriebes gezeigt, dass er verstanden hat, was er falsch gemacht hat. Ob ein Gespräch und das reinigen der Halle allerdings am grundlegenden Verhalten des Menschen (Azubi) in seiner Freizeit etwas ändert, bleibt langfristig wohl eher fragwürdig.


----------



## Jägerlatein (7. Dezember 2009)

So nun gibts auch noch mal bisschen Senf von einem alten Sack ^^

1. Sicherlich kann man dem TE hier vorwerfen etwas aus einem Hobby , das ja WoW sein sollte, in das Berufsleben 
mitnimmt. Genausogut kann es dir aber passieren und der Ausbilder hat schlechte Laune, weil er nicht auf Mutti draufdurfte ;-) , dir einen Spezialauftrag gibt, abgesehn davon, v.a. wenn Leerlauf in einer Firma ist es nicht schadet, mal alles bisschen zu reinigen, erhält ja auch die Funktion der Geräte.
Auf euren PC schaut ihe ja auch und ab 2cm Staub kommt mal wieder der Staubsauger hervor.
Ich will hier nicht die "gute alte Zeit" zitieren, aber vor 20 Jahren wagte es noch kein Auszubildender die Anweisungen
überhaupt zu hinterfragen.

2. Würden sich dieLeute mehr am Riemen reißen, würden nicht so viele Anfeindungen und Schimpfwörter in Foren oder
im Channel ingame auftauchen, wie erwähnt denken viele man ist anonym, aber die Sachen sind eigentlich nicht 
tragbar, warum sol ich jemand kacknoob oder Schlimmeres heißen. 
Da steigern sich viele Leute rein, wie z.B auch beim Fußball und Leben ihre "Agressesionen" im Stadion aus, was keine 
Verallgemeinerung soll.
Und Mobing und ähnliches verstößt wirklich gegen die Menschenwürde und ist strafbar, ob real oder im Spiel, da ist 
kein Unterschied.

3. GZ an alle die auch die Bundeswehr ertragen durftrn, da war es eben so, wenn Sommer befohlen bekommt läuft man auch im Januar im T-Shirt rum und man lernt einige Sachen im UMgang mit Menschen , mit denen man auskommen MUSS.
Zudem lernt man Hemden auf DIN-A4 zu falten *fg*

Abschließend: wenn die Leute sich bisschen mehe auf ihre gute Erziehung berufen würden und ein klein klein bisschen nachdenken, werden die meisten erkennnen, dass man ingame oder in der kalten Welt mit Freundlichkeit weiter kommt und es auch Spaß macht.

In diesem Sinne, probierts mal mit Gemütlichkeit

LG


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> @ Wood sorry aber die meisten deiner aussagen sind einfach nur dumm, ich sage dei aussagen nicht du, vorallem wie du die leute immer beleidigen musstets bevor du verwahnrt wurdest... zu nette mods hier ich hätte dir sofort nen bann gegaben, nen tempo keinen perma.
> was daran ist schlimm das der flamer vom te im beruf geahndet wurde? nichts! es gehthört zur ausbildung auch butes verhalten/benehmen beizubringen und die arbeit die er aufgedrückt bekommen hat war ja wohl auch eher spaßig vom te gemeint da er ja auch noch nen gespräch mit ihm hatte, ich hab eher das gefühl du versuchst, vorallem in dme beitrag einfach deine beitragszahl auf gehtnichtmehr zu pushen...
> 
> und zur gesichte, ich bezwiefel auch das sie wahr ist, aber es ist mir ehrlichggesagt egal sie ist lustig und bewegt auch zum nachdenken.. von daher wayne ob sie erfunden ist oder in china passiert ist sie ist gut geschrieben und gelungen



Mein Unternehmen hat mir mal überhaupt kein Benehmen beizubringen...das habe ich von Hause aus. Auch wenn das heute nicht so ganz rübergekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bspw. noch nie jemanden in WoW beleidigt...

Und es trotzdem falsch, den Azubi strammstehen zu lassen...aber das verstehst Du ja leider nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (7. Dezember 2009)

Storry klingt lustig, ist aber erschreckend. Jemandem im RL und dann noch auf der Arbeit strafen wegen IG vorkommnisen? IG und RL ma trennen


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Baru ich meine nicht wie du es ihm beweisen möchtest sondern wie du es ihm rüberbringen willst.

Die Halle ist dreckig, also muss sie gefegt werden.
Diese Aufgabe übernimmt, um den Betrieb so wenig wie möglich aufzuhalten derjenige der für andere Arbeiten am wenigsten gebraucht wird, das ist dann häufig der Lehrling. 

Es ist natürlich nicht zulässig den Lehrling 3 Jahre lang nur die Halle fegen zu lassen, dennoch ist die Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz nicht nur notwendig sondern in bestimmten Bereichen sogar vorgeschrieben. Mit Zuständen wie vor 20 Jahren hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

Herrlich, diese juristische Diskusion!



Neitmaer schrieb:


> Hm Uratak..
> 
> -Freizeit schützt nicht davor gekündigt zu werden. Ausschlaggebend ist hier die Tatsache dass das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Arbeitnehmenr und Arbeitgeber gestört ist, eine Störung ist nicht auf die Arbeitszeit beschränkt.
> 
> ...



Im großen und ganzen stimmt das so weit. Nur: wie willst du jemanden fahrlässig beleidigen? Das ist ein Vorsatzdelikt....und der Spieler hat hier gezielt den anderen beleidigt. Und sein Vorsatz wird sich auch auf die Person hinter dem Charakter bezogen haben. 

Als dann das österreichische StGB zitiert wurde, war ich ja wirklich verduzt....denn in Deutschland ist die Beleidigung in § 185 StGB geregelt - §115 ist weggefallen. Und in Deutschland gilt natürlich deutsches Recht.

Der Vergleich Wehrdienst-Ausbildung geht tatsächlich nicht. Denn ersteres ist öffentlich-rechtlich und letzteres privatrechtlich geregelt. Im Wehrdienst untersteht man einem "besonderen Gewaltverhältnis" (@andere Juristen: ja, diese Terminologie gibts nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - insofern kann man da auch weitergehend gemaßregelt und "erzogen" werden. Im Gegensatz beruht die privatrechtliche Ausbildung alleine auf dem Ausbildungsvertrag und dessen Inhalt. Und wenn dieser nun bei der Tätigkeitsbeschreibung "weit gefasst" ist, gehört bei einer handwerklichen Ausbildung auch die Säuberung des Arbeitsplatzes dazu. Da ist es schon fraglich, ob diese dann als Strafe anzusehen ist. 

Und noch zur Ergänzung in Sachen Verhalten Freizeit/Arbeit: Der Arbeitnehmer hat auch außerhalb des Arbeitsplatzes alles zu Unterlassen, was dem Arbeitgeber schaden könnte. So kann insbesondere sein Verhalten, wenn es mit dem Arbeitgeber und dessen Betrieb verbunden oder auf ihn zurückgeführt werden kann, arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen auslösen. Im Bereich der Straftaten kann es dem Arbeitgeber insbesondere von Bedeutung sein, wenn sein Kassierer während seiner "Freizeit" Taschendiebstähle (also Vermögensdelikte) begeht. Ob dieses Beispiel nun auf eine Beleidigung übertragen werden kann, ist fraglich. Aber der Arbeitgeber dürfte immerhin Interesse daran haben, dass sein Arbeitnehmer sich zumindest im Betrieb ordentlich verhält. Und wenn ihm diese Fähigkeit in seiner Freizeit fehlt, könnte man vermuten, dass es am Arbeitsplatz dann nicht anders wird. Insofern würde ich sagen, war das "Ausfegen der Halle" noch ein angemessenes und damit gerechtfertigtes Mittel gegenüber bspw. einer Abmahnung.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Mein Unternehmen hat mir mal überhaupt kein Benehmen beizubringen...das habe ich von Hause aus. Auch wenn das heute nicht so ganz rübergekommen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also diese Aussage und sämtliche Beiträge hier in diesem Thread, lassen mich da etwas Zweifel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich hoffe, dass ist verständlich.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Und es trotzdem falsch, den Azubi strammstehen zu lassen...aber das verstehst Du ja leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt also versuchs mir sachlich zu erklären...
im endefekt sollte dir ein klar sein wenn ich irgendwo arbeite ist es leider der fall das ich diesen betrieb/laden/ was auch immer auch im privaten leben representiere, und wenn ich wow mein privates leben verlinke wie es bei dem flamer ja angeblich der fall war wirft sowas ja immer einens chlechten schatten auf die firma.

um es kurz auszudrücken würdest du in eine werkstadt gehen(wenn du eine andere wahl hast) in der du vor paar wochen vom angesoffenen azubi in der disco oder sonstwo dumm  angelabbert wurdest? ich denke weniger...


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> @ rangor naja wenn der chef den firmenwagen privatfashren darf muss der azubi ihn dennoch schrubben^^



1. RONGOR!!!!!
2. Privatwagen, NICHT privat genutzter Firmenwagen!!!
3. lesen, verstehen, posten!!!

THX


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Also diese Aussage und sämtliche Beiträge hier in diesem Thread, lassen mich da etwas Zweifel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann ich verstehen, normalerweise bin ich auch nciht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur manchmal regt mich das hier einfach auf.

@ Gerald

(geiles Spiel übrigens)

Nein, natürlich, da hast Du Recht. ABER dann hätte man vll eine Abmahnung etc. aussprechen sollen (bin da rechtlich nicht so informiert). 

Mir geht es einfach und alleine darum, dass der TE hier am Anfang des Threads in den Himmel gelobt wurde, für eine Sache, die so nicht hätte geschehen dürfen. Punkt.

Sowas ist Unrecht, und das regt mich einfach auf. Auch wenn der Azubi natürlich sich auch daneben benommen hat, und dass sogar strafrechtlich relevant.


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Eine Beleidigung des Arbeitgebers oder anderer Arbeitnehmer *am Arbeitsplatz* kann mit einer Kündigung seitens des Arbeitgebers geahndet werden. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Folgen haben kann, muß es sich um eine herabwürdigende Äußerung handeln - es kann sich also auch um eine *bewußt wahrheitswidrige* Behauptung handeln. Die fragliche Beleidigung muß den Betriebsfrieden oder aber das Vertrauensverhältnis der Arbeitsparteien empfindlich stören. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist es nicht notwendig, daß diese *während der Arbeitszeit* gefallen ist. Auch eine Beleidigung die über z.B. Flugblatt, Poster oder Internet veröffentlicht wird, kann geahndet werden.[size="-1"][/size]
> 
> So. Ich würd mal sagen /closed. Die Aussagen des Azubis haben sich um den Charakter des Ausbilders gedreht. Selbst das im letzten Satz erwähnte Wort "Internet" rechtfertigt hier nicht die Folgen (Bestrafung), da die Tat außerhalb der Arbeitszeit passiert ist und keine direkte Beleidigung des Ausbilders stellt. Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen - sämtliche Konsequenzen liegen hier *NUR* in den Händen von Blizzard (AG. Alles andere ist aus Sicht der Moral vielleicht gerechtfertigt und hat auch Erzieherische Aspekte - erlaubt ist dies dennoch nicht.
> Das der Ausbilder sagen kann "die Halle war dreckig" mag sein, damit hat er aber noch weniger "Eier" als der Azubi, der zumindest nach der Tat mit gesenktem Kopf zu Arbeit gekommen ist und vermutlich da schon bereits wusste, was er falsch gemacht hat.




Sorry, aber wenn Du schon so schön unterstreichen tust, dass bitte auch das Wörtchen "nicht" in: Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist es nicht notwendig, daß diese *während der Arbeitszeit* gefallen ist.

Zugegeben, man kann das leicht überlesen, aber darauf kommt es eben an.


P.S.: ABGs können geltendes Recht niemals außer Kraft setzen. Dieses Wissen könnte Euch auch mal zu gute kommen, also merkt es Euch. Sie wären in diesem Fall Sittenwidrig und das ist nichts unanständiges ;o)


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt...aber Fegen der Halle ist keine legale arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist die einzige Aussage, die ich hier tätigen wollte.


----------



## Testare (7. Dezember 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei:

Vor 3 Jahren oder 4, genau weiss ichs nimmer, hatten wir in der Firma einen ähnlichen Fall..

Ein Mitarbeiter hat in einem Spiel (ka welches) geflamed wie ein junger Gott, lief dem Personalsachbearbeiter dabei vors Korn und bekam einige Tage später die fristlose Kündigung.
Arbeitsgericht - und abgewiesen. 
Die Sache ist nunmal die, dass man in seiner Freizeit auch nicht sein darf wie man will, wenn dies dank Facebook und anderer Medien auf die Arbeit sich auswirken KANN (dazu gehört zB Erwähnung des Arbeitgebers im Buffedprofil).

Aus der Warte gesehen absolut ok und sanft reagiert Seitens des TE.
Hier gilt, da es ja ein Azubi war: Ein Arbeitgeber hat auch neben dem Ausbildungsauftrag auch einen erzieherischen Auftrag. Dazu kann auch eine "Strafarbeit" wie das Fegen der Halle gehören, absolut legitim und solange es ohnehin zu einer betriebsüblichen Tätigkeit gehört völlig im Rahmen der Gesetze.


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Dezember 2009)

@Topic:

Also ich bin selber Azubi und würde mein Chef sagen ich soll die Halle fegen ,weil ich mich in meinem PRIVATleben unsozial verhalte, würde ich das nicht ganz verstehen. Denn der Azubi im Text wusste doch gar nicht das es sein Chef war oder?
Und hätte der kein X-Char Profil hätte der Chef nie was gemerkt.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Verhalten von beiden nicht ganz okay,vom Azubi nicht weil Flamen einfach unsozial ist und 
vom Chef nicht, weil er den Azubi während der Arbeit ''bestraft'' für ein Vergehen im Privatleben.

Was ich aber vom TE gut finde, ist das er mit ihm darüber geredet hat,aber dabei hätte es finde ich bleiben sollen. 

So ich guck später nochmal rein. Schönen Tag allen anderen noch.

Noch 4 Stunden dann ist Feierabend =)


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Stimmt...aber Fegen der Halle ist keine legale arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann mach das normal, und nicht beleidigend, mit Pfeife usw...


----------



## Enyalios (7. Dezember 2009)

Nimrot schrieb:


> Ein neuer Morgen ein neuer Arbeitstag.
> Der Deliquent betritt die Werkshalle kommt in den Aufenthaltsraum meidet den Blickkontankt zu mir und geht Richtung Kaffeemaschine.
> Ich frage ganz süffisant: Na wie gehts dir Ch. ?
> Ch.: Ganz gut soweit, Wieso?
> ...



Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann leben sie noch Heute...


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> dann mach das normal, und nicht beleidigend, mit Pfeife usw...


Hast Recht.

Ich möchte mich für die Beleidigungen entschuldigen!


----------



## Petu (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Weil er sich inGame aufführt wie der letzte Toni, ihm im RL eine Strafe zu geben?



Ja!


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Es geht nicht ums fahrlässige Beleidigen sondern darum fahrlässig gehandelt zu haben im Bezug darauf wen ich beleidige.

Du versuchst eindeutig meine Argumentation mit Bsp aus anderen Bereichen und Ausschweifungen zu zerstreuen. Es ging mir um das Vertrauensverhältnis das durch derartige schwere Beleidigungen nachhhaltig gestört werden kann. Es ist dem Arbeitgeber dann nicht mehr zuzumuten den Arbeinehmer weiter zu beschäftigen.

Ich denke ich habe alles gesagt soweit und verabschiede mich damit aus dem Thread, wenn noch wer Bedarf hat PM an mich.

Einen schönen Tag, und noch viel Spaß in der hoffentlich arbeitgeberfreien World of Warcraft wünscht euch

Neitmaer


----------



## Houdson (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich find ja  - vor allem die negativen - reaktionen ganz witzig, von wegen der arme azubi usw. 
Es wird immer wieder danach geschrieen dass man die leute erziehen soll, sei es in der schule, in der ausbildung... und wenn dann jemand was macht, dann geht das geschrei los "das geht doch nicht!"

Irgendwann sollte man sich halt entscheiden was man will, und es ist nun mal so dass bei manchen ein gutes wort schon reicht, bei anderen eben eine "strafarbeit" in welcher form auch immer nötig ist.
Was ich dir hoch anrechne dass du danach das gespräch gesucht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das InGame-verhalten betrifft... stellt euch mal vor ihr sitzt in ner gemütlichen runde und spielt irgendwas - ja es gibt auch noch spiele zum anfassen, mit brett, figuren, und haufenweise sonstigem zeugs, und damit hat man sich "früher" die zeit verbracht. *Und dann sitzt da einer und fängt an zu beleidigen.* Der *einzige* unterschied zu WOW ist dass hier eben die leute nicht an einem tisch sitzen!
Wer würde hier beleidigungen aktzeptieren? Also nicht einfach den kopf und das gute benehmen ausschalten, weil es "nur" ein spiel ist!

Wer es dennoch nötig hat... ganz unterste schublade kann ich dazu nur sagen, wer versteckt in der anonymität einen auf groß machen will, und einen großkotz raushängt.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Denn der Azubi im Text wusste doch gar nicht das es sein Chef war oder?


Also ist Beleidigen solang okay solang man sich nicht kennt und wenn man sich kennt macht man es nicht aus Anstand obwohl man es gerne würde - kann man den Satz so verstehen?


----------



## Rongor (7. Dezember 2009)

Hut ab Wood, ich sehe es als erledigt an, auch wenn du mich im Speziellen nit beleidigt hast.


----------



## Aremetis (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Eine Beleidigung des Arbeitgebers oder anderer Arbeitnehmer *am Arbeitsplatz* kann mit einer Kündigung seitens des Arbeitgebers geahndet werden. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Folgen haben kann, muß es sich um eine herabwürdigende Äußerung handeln - es kann sich also auch um eine *bewußt wahrheitswidrige* Behauptung handeln. Die fragliche Beleidigung muß den Betriebsfrieden oder aber das Vertrauensverhältnis der Arbeitsparteien empfindlich stören. Damit eine Beleidigung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist es *nicht **notwendig*, daß diese *während der Arbeitszeit* gefallen ist. Auch eine Beleidigung die über z.B. Flugblatt, Poster oder Internet veröffentlicht wird, kann geahndet werden.[size="-1"][/size]
> 
> So. Ich würd mal sagen /closed. Die Aussagen des Azubis haben sich um den Charakter des Ausbilders gedreht. Selbst das im letzten Satz erwähnte Wort "Internet" rechtfertigt hier nicht die Folgen (Bestrafung), da die Tat außerhalb der Arbeitszeit passiert ist und keine direkte Beleidigung des Ausbilders stellt. Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen - sämtliche Konsequenzen liegen hier *NUR* in den Händen von Blizzard (AG. Alles andere ist aus Sicht der Moral vielleicht gerechtfertigt und hat auch Erzieherische Aspekte - erlaubt ist dies dennoch nicht.
> Das der Ausbilder sagen kann "die Halle war dreckig" mag sein, damit hat er aber noch weniger "Eier" als der Azubi, der zumindest nach der Tat mit gesenktem Kopf zu Arbeit gekommen ist und vermutlich da schon bereits wusste, was er falsch gemacht hat.




Schon geil, wenn man den Text nicht richtig durchließt, den man selbst als Quelle angibt.  

Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir Recht :   Der Flamer hat den Charakter beleidigt und nicht seinen Chef, den Betrieb oder ähnliches.     

Wenn der Flamer bei seinem XChar Profil nun stehen hätte:  "Ich bin Chris... X arbeite bei Fa.   xyz"  wäre vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, dass er somit ein schlechtes Licht auf den Betrieb wirft, wenn er sich so benimmt - aber er wusste nicht, dass es sich um seinen Ausbilder handelt. 

"Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht" ?  Naja,  wenn ich jemanden "Dummkopf" auf der Strasse nenne, kann der mich anzeigen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen Beamten, dann kann er mich immer noch als Zivilperson anzeigen, aber nicht wegen Beamtenbeleidgung.  Die wäre erst möglich, wenn er sich mir als solcher zu erkennen gibt - sei es durch Uniform, Dienstausweis oder weil er in einer Behörde hinter einem Schreibtisch sitzt etc.  Ergo - Beleidigung ja - Beamtenbeldigung nein.  Und in unserem Fall des Flamers  :  Beleidigung ja (auch im Internet ist sowas strafbar) und somit zivile Schritte möglich, aber nicht arbeitsrechtliche.   

Aber.....   wie schon von vielen richtig erkannt: Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz gehört in den Bereich Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz.  

Ist es Mobbing? Wenn der Azubi die Halle ausfegen muss, wenn der Ausbilder es mit der Tatsache "Du hast mich in WOw..."  begründet?   Nein!  Wieso nicht?  Mobbing ist es erst wenn es andauert und das dann über einen längeren Zeitraum von   (ich glaube - habe nicht nochmals nachgeschaut)  6 Wochen oder so.


----------



## M18 (7. Dezember 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Also ich bin selber Azubi und würde mein Chef sagen ich soll die Halle fegen ,weil ich mich in meinem PRIVATleben unsozial verhalte, würde ich das nicht ganz verstehen. Denn der Azubi im Text wusste doch gar nicht das es sein Chef war oder?
> Und hätte der kein X-Char Profil hätte der Chef nie was gemerkt.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist das Verhalten von beiden nicht ganz okay,vom Azubi nicht weil Flamen einfach unsozial ist und
> vom Chef nicht, weil er den Azubi während der Arbeit ''bestraft'' für ein Vergehen im Privatleben.



sagmal denken manche wirklich überhaupt nicht nach bevor sie posten? mir scheint nicht so.

mit deiner argumentation würde das heißen: Wenn du nen Mord begehst, aber es keine Spuren zu dir gibt, dann war das auch völlig ok?!

Bist du wirklich der Meinung, nur weil man hier durch umwege, zufälle oder sonstiges aufklären konnte mit welchem kasperl azubi der TE es hier zu tun hatte, würde ihn das vor strafe schützen?

-> Man darf alles, nur sich nicht erwischen lassen - na dann prost mahlzeit.

@ Wood... ein paar Beiträge über deinen sich immer wieder wiederholenden unsinn hat ein Jurist die rechtslage dargestellt - also unterlass es bitte es ständig zu wiederholen dass das verhalten des TE nicht rechtmäßig war.

Zusätzlich solltest du, und ein paar andere hier mal begreifen dass innerhalb der ausbildung, der Ausbilder in welcher Person auch immer sehr wohl eine erzieherische Aufgabe hat. Das die Schule aufs berufsleben vorbereiten soll bla blub ist schwachsinn. Du lernst in einem Jahr ausbildung mehr soziales verhalten als in deiner gesamten schullaufbahn. Und daran sollte auch der Ausbilder in Person seinen teil beitragen und hat hier in jeder hinsicht vorbildlich gehandelt. 

Hätte er seinen verkommenen Azubi bei der Polizei angezeigt wäre das Leben des werten Giftpilzes nämlich erstmal stark eingeschränkt gewesen und hätte es ihm auch schwer gemacht damit auf dem Arbeitsmarkt schnell wieder fuß zu fassen. Er hat also seinen Azubi seinen aufgaben entsprechend absolut korrekt behandelt. 

Der is zum nachdenken gekommen und man hat sich umfangreich ausgesprochen. 

@ TE: Zu deinem Post und deinem Nachtrag hast du meine hochachtung - absolut vorbildliches verhalten. Es gäbe zig andre mögliche verhaltensweisen wo mir sehr viele schlechte auf anhieb einfallen würden.

Ich hoffe der Betroffene hat daraus gelernt und geht mit seinen Mitmenschen nun egal auf welcher Plattform anders um.
Ansonsten wär der nächste Schritt wohl nochmal Halle fegen, aber mit dem Azubi als Besen...


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Schon geil, wenn man den Text nicht richtig durchließt, den man selbst als Quelle angibt.
> 
> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir Recht : Der Flamer hat den Charakter beleidigt und nicht seinen Chef, den Betrieb oder ähnliches. Wenn der Flamer bei seinem XChar Profil nun stehen hätte: "Ich bin Chris... X arbeite bei Fa. xyz" wäre vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, dass er somit ein schlechtes Licht auf den Betrieb wirft, wenn er sich so benimmt - aber er wusste nicht, dass es sich um seinen Ausbilder handelt. "Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht" ? Naja, wenn ich jemanden "Dummkopf" auf der Strasse nenne, kann der mich anzeigen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen Beamten, dann kann er mich immer noch als Zivilperson anzeigen, aber nicht wegen Beamtenbeleidgung. Die wäre erst möglich, wenn er sich mir als solcher zu erkennen gibt - sei es durch Uniform, Dienstausweis oder weil er in einer Behörde hinter einem Schreibtisch sitzt etc. Ergo - Beleidigung ja - Beamtenbeldigung nein. Und in unserem Fall des Flamers : Beleidigung ja (auch im Internet ist sowas strafbar) und somit zivile Schritte möglich, aber nicht arbeitsrechtliche.
> 
> ...



Irgendwer hat es schonmal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ja da hab ich gepflegt was überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. Dezember 2009)

Was mir daran wirklich gefällt ist die vorstellung selber auch mal über so einen troll zu stolpern. Ich mein - wenn ich geflamt werde, dann lass ich die leute verbal und mit fachwissen einfach auflaufen, aber meistens machen die leute ja auf extra stark und ultracool - wär witzig wenn man dem typen dann gegenüber steht und mit eigenen augen sieht woher die komplexe kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nasse unterwäsche garantiert.. *gg*


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ok jetz doch nochmal kurz ein Kommentar, das verkraft ich nicht sowas unkommentiert zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es gibt KEINE Beamtenbeleidigung.*


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, normalerweise bin ich auch nciht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die Bücher sind geiler auch wenns geralt ist^^
aber du hast mich mit deiner aussage nicht überzeugt warum es falsch ist, wenn man ihm nur eine kleine lektion ich sachen demut da es ja wirklich keine große sache war, wenn es wirkich konsequenzen gegeben hätte vom wagenschrubben bis wasweißich nicht würde ich dir recht geben aber da es eh gemacht werden musst und gleichzeitig anscheinend einen nachhaltige wirkung hatte wieso nicht

@ ron sorry wegen verschreiben, aber meine aussage war rein witzig gemeint nicht mehr...


----------



## Deathknight3 (7. Dezember 2009)

hah geile geschichte...

jaja manchmal passieren echt dinge die keine zufälle sein können =)


----------



## Slarianox (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Hahaha...Du hast ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung...



Jaja du anscheinend auch nicht, ich bin auch Lehrling, oder wie ihr dem sagt Azubi, die halle fegen gehört zur täglichen arbeit eines Lehrlings und das jeden abend egal ob man nun frech zum chef war oder nicht, das sind die Pflichten eines Lehrlings, erstmal nachdenken dann nochmal denken dann ein 3. mal alles was man durchdacht hat nochmal überlegen, und dann schreiben ja?? danke


----------



## Aremetis (7. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Ok jetz doch nochmal kurz ein Kommentar, das verkraft ich nicht sowas unkommentiert zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist eine "normale" Beleidgung gemäß § 185 StGB nur mit einem kleinen Zusatz § 194 Abs. 3 StGB, dass auch der Dienstvorgesetzte des Beleidigten den Strafantrag stellen kann.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> P.S.: ABGs können geltendes Recht niemals außer Kraft setzen. Dieses Wissen könnte Euch auch mal zu gute kommen, also merkt es Euch. Sie wären in diesem Fall Sittenwidrig und das ist nichts unanständiges ;o)



Geltendes Recht kann dann "außer Kraft" gesetzt werden, wenn es dispositiv ist (Stichwort Haftungserleichterung). Zugegebener Maßen gibt es im Arbeitsrecht nicht viele Normen dieser Art weil es vornehmlich Arbeitnehmerschutz ist.

*sorry fürs klugscheissen*


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

*seufz*

Wie dem auch sei: Ich glaube kaum, dass sowas rechtmäßig, weil ein Jurist das hier schreibt. Ich habe auch etwas den Überblick hier verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einige hier, wollen wohl anscheinend nicht begreifen, sondern kauen nur immer denselben Satz vor.

Ich bin raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machts gut, und immer schön artig sein!

@ Slari

Du hast es leider nicht begriffen, worum es hier geht.


----------



## Crutan (7. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist es heutzutage so, dass die Erziehung an der Haustüre aufhört. Ob es nun rechtens war oder nicht, ist in meinen Augen vollkommen uninteressant. Wichtig ist doch, dass jemand (evtl.) gelernt hat, dass solche Dinge auch Konsequenzen haben können. Ob nun im Internet oder auch im wahren Leben, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.

Meine Meinung: Solang man es mit einem Lächeln nimmt, ist alles OK. Aber das Groß der Leute rennt verkniffen durchs Leben und versucht immer IHR Recht durch zu bringen und vergessen dabei, dass andere Menschen auch welche haben.

Edith meint: Die Azubis die sich hier beschweren, es wäre so fies. Ihr solltet einfach den Arsch in der Hose haben und zu so etwas stehen. Ihr hab schliesslich etwas gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir Recht :   Der Flamer hat den Charakter beleidigt und nicht seinen Chef, den Betrieb oder ähnliches.



Wie kommst Du darauf? Redest Du per Chat tatsächlich mit dem Avatar oder sprichst Du nicht doch eher den Spieler dahinter an? 



Aremetis schrieb:


> "Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht" ?  Naja,  wenn ich jemanden "Dummkopf" auf der Strasse nenne, kann der mich anzeigen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen Beamten, dann kann er mich immer noch als Zivilperson anzeigen, aber nicht wegen Beamtenbeleidgung.  Die wäre erst möglich, wenn er sich mir als solcher zu erkennen gibt - sei es durch Uniform, Dienstausweis oder weil er in einer Behörde hinter einem Schreibtisch sitzt etc.  Ergo - Beleidigung ja - Beamtenbeldigung nein.  Und in unserem Fall des Flamers  :  Beleidigung ja (auch im Internet ist sowas strafbar) und somit zivile Schritte möglich, aber nicht arbeitsrechtliche.



Offtopic, aber immer wieder schön zu lesen. 2 Tatsachen die sich ohne großen Aufwand für jeden nach recherchieren lassen. Der Tatbestand der Beamtenbeleidigung existiert nicht und entstand aus dem Volksmund. Ein entsprechender Passus im Gesetzbuch wird man nicht finden. Auch der Satz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" ist Volksmund und nicht ganz richtig. Allerdings gibt es an dieser Ecke sehr viele Graustufen und bei Beleidigung kann man sich da nicht so leicht rein reden. Wer aber beispielsweise falsch Parkt weil das Verkehrszeichen durch einen Baum verdeckt wurde kann ohne Bußgeld davon kommen sollte einem keine Ortskenntnis vorgeworfen werden. Na ja, aber wir scheifen vom Thema ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War trotzdem interessant, wie die Beiträge rasend schnell gewachsen sind. Manchmal sind Foren halt doch ein netter Zeitvertreib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redfinn (7. Dezember 2009)

Meine Herren wenn ich lese was hier für ein Fass aufgemacht wird wegen dieser amüsanten Geschichte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von wegen zur Rechenschaft ziehen im RL wegen einer Beleidigung im Spiel, merkt Ihr eigentlich wie lächerlich allein die Aussage ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bewegen wir uns mal auf der fiktiven was wäre wenn Schiene.

Am WE bist in der Disco und ohne das Du die Person genau erkennst flamst mit deinen kumpels rum was das denn da hinten doch für ein Ar***loch wäre und er tanzen würde wie der letzte Affe.
Dummerweise ist das Dein Chef und er erkennt Dich. Was meinst wohl was da in 90% der Handwerksbetriebe passieren würde, richtig am besten am nächsten Tag ne Klarsichfolie mitnehemen damit die Papiere nicht verknicken die man dir dann gibt.

Er hat im lediglich eine kleine Lektion erteilt die Ihn weder vor versammelter Manschaft diskrimiert hat noch hat sie ihm geschadet, aber er hat bestimmt was dabei gelernt -> Lehre !!!!
Letztlich ist Erziehung auch ein Ausbildungsinhalt insofern ist er voll seinem Ausbilderjob nachgekommen.

Macht nicht aus jeder Mücke nen Elefanten, wenn mich einer in Game disst auf die Tour und ich würd den kennen, wäre auch der letzte Gedanke an Blizz zu schreiben oder lächerlicherweise ne Anzeige zu machen.
Sowas kann man auch unter Männern klären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Offtopic, aber immer wieder schön zu lesen. 2 Tatsachen die sich ohne großen Aufwand für jeden nach recherchieren lassen. Der Tatbestand der Beamtenbeleidigung existiert nicht und entstand aus dem Volksmund. Ein entsprechender Passus im Gesetzbuch wird man nicht finden. Auch der Satz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" ist Volksmund und nicht ganz richtig. Allerdings gibt es an dieser Ecke sehr viele Graustufen und bei Beleidigung kann man sich da nicht so leicht rein reden. Wer aber beispielsweise falsch Parkt weil das Verkehrszeichen durch einen Baum verdeckt wurde kann ohne Bußgeld davon kommen sollte einem keine Ortskenntnis vorgeworfen werden. Na ja, aber wir scheifen vom Thema ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin ja der Meinung "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" bezieht sich auf die Delikte aus dem StGB - und da kommt man in diesem Fall nur recht schwer über den Verbotsirrtum raus. Falschparken ist dagegen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. *und wir schweifen immer weiter*


----------



## Admetius (7. Dezember 2009)

total geile geschichte mal wieder. des buffed-forum hat immer was zu lachen drin. des geflame und des ewige mimimi zu lesen is einfach göttlich. 
also ich hätte nen ticket geschrieben. des wärs auf jeden fall wert gewesen. dann hätte dieser asoziale typ nen guten grund gehabt über seine 
schimpfwörter nachzudenken. aber nur die halle fegen lassen is ja lol. des is ja keine strafe sondern dient nur der belustigung des chefs. ne 
acc-sperre wäre viel besser gewesen. 

freue mich auf des nächste geflame^^


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Geltendes Recht kann dann "außer Kraft" gesetzt werden, wenn es dispositiv ist (Stichwort Haftungserleichterung). Zugegebener Maßen gibt es im Arbeitsrecht nicht viele Normen dieser Art weil es vornehmlich Arbeitnehmerschutz ist.
> 
> *sorry fürs klugscheissen*



Auch dann wäre es noch geltendes Recht *klugscheiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (7. Dezember 2009)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" bezieht sich auf die Delikte aus dem StGB - und da kommt man in diesem Fall nur recht schwer über den Verbotsirrtum raus. Falschparken ist dagegen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. *und wir schweifen immer weiter*



Richtig, mir ist nur nichts besseres auf die Schnelle eingefallen. Ein Bußgeld hat selbstverständlich nichts mit dem Strafgesetz zu tun, sorry.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Auch dann wäre es noch geltendes Recht *klugscheiß*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du es so willst, kann nur das BVerfG und Bundestag/-regierung geltendes Recht außer Kraft setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bezog mich auf die Wirksamkeit/Bedeutung für den Einzelnen.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (7. Dezember 2009)

Der grüne Mann löscht mein Beitrag und nennt mich Troll. damn. 
Im Anschluss sind dann doch alle der Meinung das ein "Chef" seine Position nicht ausnutzen darf nur weil er ingame halt fail ist. 

Wobei ich mittlerweile denke das dieser Thread einfach nur ein fake ist. 
Welcher Ausbildungsleiter will sich denn bitte mit einem Thread im Buffed Forum profilieren? 

@5Heiko12 
klar. Deine Antwort suckt zum Beispiel :-) 
Du rallerst keine Groß/Kleinschreibung aber spielst hier das dict.leo.org oder was?


----------



## Talias92 (7. Dezember 2009)

Godlike =)
Sehr amüsant!


----------



## 64K (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nicht im Job, Du Pfeife! Er hätte zur Polizei gehen können, und eine Anzeige stellen können...aber sich dann hier als total cooler Chef darzustellen, der den Typen fegen lassen lässt...ist ungesetzlich.
> 
> Geht mal arbeiten, dann wisst Ihr wie das läuft...Deppen.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Sucht mal in Google nach dem Thema in Kneipe seinen Cheff beleidigen.
Selbst wenn man angetrunken in einer Kneipe zur späten Stunde seine Firma / seinen Cheff / seine Mitarbeiter beleidigt
bzw. verunglimpft kann dies sehr wohl ein Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung sein.
Das wurde gerichtlich schon mehrmals so entschieden.

Eine Ausnahme besteht nur wenn die Aussagen im engsten Freundeskreis getroffen werden;
davon würde ich in WoW mal nicht ausgehen ^^



Und wenn ihr den Beitrag des TE genau durchliest sagte er auch dass der Azubi morgen die Halle fegen muss
und genau am morgien Tag bekam er den Auftrag die Halle zu fegen. Es wurde nirgendes gesagt dass
er dies genau deswegen machen muss; aber es kann sich jeder Denken. Aber dies ist völlig egal;
wie schon von einigen beschrieben ist das reinigen der Arbeitsumgenung durchaus etwas
was Arbeitnehmer machen müssen; und nicht nur wenn sie als Reinigungskraft eingestellt sind.
Du lässt auch ne 3 € Putzdienstleister an teuere CAD Fräßmaschinen und lässt die die Backen und Fräsen putzen ?




Uratak schrieb:


> Die Aussagen des Azubis haben sich um den Charakter des Ausbilders gedreht.


Es ist für den Tatbestand einer Beleidigung völlig unerheblich ob man den Namen einer anderen Person,
sein Pseudonym oder seinen Spitznamen verwendet, solange ersichtlich ist wer gemeint ist ist es eine Beleidigung
die geahnten werden kann.


Ich komme nochmal auf mein Beispiel von oben zurück. Wenn diese behauptung Stimmen würde, währe in einer Kneipe allein der Kneipenwird für Konsequenzen verantwortlich ? Stimmt nicht, siehe Entscheidungen der Arbeitsgerichte.


Es wird hier immer wieder behauptet, das Leben in WoW währe ein rein privater Bereich.
Das sehe ich jedoch anders; in meinen Augen ist die Öffentlichkeit von WoW durchaus mit der Öffentlichkeit von Kneipen zu vergleichen.
In Kneipen gilt ebenfalls das Hausrecht (ich ziehe jetzt hier mal einen Vergleich zu den AGBs) .


----------



## Tarnhamster (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Das hat keinen Betrieb zu interessieren, wie ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu verhalten. Mein Fehlverhalten im privaten Bereich hat die Firma mal null zu interessieren...jetzt von wirklichen Delikten mal ab.



Da muss ich dich leider mal schnell korrigieren. Auch wer in seiner Freizeit negativ auffällt kann gekündigt werden, da sein Fehlverhalten auch auf die Firma zurückgeführt werden kann und somit die Firma in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt wird. Frei nach dem Motto: "Was haben die denn bitteschön für Leute in ihrer Firma?" Sobald man in irgendeiner Form dritten gegenüber auffällig wird, muss man mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Wie genau die aussehen ist wiederum von Fall zu Fall verschieden. Wer durch extrem grenzwertige Umgangsformen verfügt, der muss halt einfach damit  rechnen, dass ein Arbeitgeber diese in seinem Betrieb nicht duldet. Respektlosigkeit gegenüber anderen Personen gehört da auch zu. Und hinter jedem Charakter in WoW steckt auch immer ein Mensch. Das scheinen hier aber einige gerne mal zu vergessen. 
Sicherlich kann man in einem Rollenspiel auch mal die Rolle des riesigen Arschlochs übernehmen, aber nach einer reinen Rollenspielunterhaltung hörte sich das nicht an

Zudem magst du mit einigen deiner Ansichten durchaus halbwegs richtig liegen, doch frage ich mich in was für einer Welt du lebst. Vom Arbeitsmarkt scheinst du jedenfalls nicht sehr viel Ahnung zu haben. Lehrlinge stehen in der Hackordnung nunmal ganz unten. Es ist richtig, dass nicht alles mit ihnen gemacht werden darf, aber in diesem Fall hier, liegt kein wirklicher Verstoß des Ausbilders vor. So einfach ist das nun mal. Wenn auch nicht ersichtlich ist, welchem Beruf der Azubi angehört, so ist es dennoch keine unzumutbare Arbeit, eine (Lager)Halle zu fegen, sofern es gemäß der Ausbildung irgendwie passt. Begründungen dafür gibt es mehr wie Sand am Meer. Wurden hier ja auch schon verschiedene genannt. Als Steuerfachangestellter die Lagerhalle der Fliesenabteilung zu fegen wäre sicherlich unangebracht, aber ob das hier der Fall ist? Ich weiß es nicht. 

Heutzutage müssen Ausbilder mehr aufpassen auf alles was sie machen als jemals zuvor. Doch erzieherische Maßnahmen dürfen durchgeführt werden, sofern angemessen. Der Betrieb trägt sogar laut Ausbildungsvertrag mit Sorge, dass der Auszubildende soziale Kompetenzen beigebracht bekommt. Ist ja auch durchaus im Interesse beider Parteien, sollte man zumindest meinen, denn der Arbeitgeber bekommt einen ordentlichen Mitarbeiter und der Arbeitnehmer behält seinen Job. Wegen jedem Fliegenschiss direkt 'nen Anwalt einzuschalten ist leider heutzutage immer mehr im Kommen, doch 99% der Fälle sind einfach nur lächerlich.

Die Sanktion gegen den Auszubildenden ist in diesem Fall vertretbar. Die Begründung kann man durchaus anzweifeln, doch mal ehrlich, was schadet es dem Herrn Azubi, außer dass er sich darüber Gedanken macht, wo SEIN FEHLER war. Nicht vergessen: Man lernt nicht aus Fehlern. Man lernt aus den Schmerzen, die aus den Fehlern resultieren.
Immer nur den Finger zu heben und sagen "Böse böse, mach das nicht nochmal!" bringt nichts. Gar nichts. Dafür ist der Großteil der heutigen Jugend einfach zu respektlos.


----------



## Elavin (7. Dezember 2009)

So ich habe mir jetzt auch mal die mühe gemacht ALLE Posts zu lesen.. alle 8 vollgeschriebenen Seiten dieser diskussion in der im endeffekt alle aneinander vorbei reden.

Mitlerweile frage ich mich hat einer von euch überhaupt gemerkt das sich der TE nocheinmal gemeldet hat?
Das diese Episode im Leben des TE und des Azubis schon lange geklärt ist?

Die beiden gehen mitlerweile regelmäßig inis.. verstehen sich auch sonst richtig prächtig und es ging dem Azubi wohl an dem tag als diese Flameeskapade statfand nicht sonderlich gut.. eine Diskussion nach einer DIZIPLINARstrafe schaffte die Probleme aus der Welt und das sollte dann auch mal genügen.

Der Azubi hat falsch gehandelt und der TE hatte auch in der Arbeit das Recht dazu ihn zu Maßregeln, denn es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob man herausfindet ob man den Flamer kennt oder nicht. Man kann ihn Maßregeln und mal hinterfragen was dieses Verhalten soll... denn was bitteschön hat ein flamer von seinem Verhalten? Dickere Eier?! Ein tolles Gefühl wenigstens im Internet mal der Boss zu sein hat mal im RL schon nix zu melden? Mir tun solche Kerle eher Leid und ich würde mir manchmal gerne solche zur Brust nehmen und ein Wörtchen mit denen Wechseln, wer weiß was dabei rauskommt....

In dem Sinne.. gratuliert dem TE für die erzieherische MAßnahme, das sein Azubi etwas gelernt hat.. nämlich höflichkeit bringt im Leben um einiges mehr als grundlose Beleidigungen.. und das man seine Probleme anders lösen kann.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

64K schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr den Beitrag des TE genau durchliest sagte er auch dass der Azubi morgen die Halle fegen muss
> und genau am morgien Tag bekam er den Auftrag die Halle zu fegen. Es wurde nirgendes gesagt dass
> er dies genau deswegen machen muss; aber es kann sich jeder Denken.



Haha, so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Es war keine Bestrafung sondern lediglich der Hinweis, welche Arbeit er morgen verrichten muss. Also das gleiche, als ob er ihn angerufen hätte, um ihn die morgigen Aufträge zu erteilen...^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Also ist Beleidigen solang okay solang man sich nicht kennt und wenn man sich kennt macht man es nicht aus Anstand obwohl man es gerne würde - kann man den Satz so verstehen?



Das hab ich nirgendwo behauptet,das bezog sich nur darauf, das alle sagen er hat seinen Chef beleidigt, das war aber unbewusst.




M18 schrieb:


> sagmal denken manche wirklich überhaupt nicht nach bevor sie posten? mir scheint nicht so.
> 
> mit deiner argumentation würde das heißen: Wenn du nen Mord begehst, aber es keine Spuren zu dir gibt, dann war das auch völlig ok?!
> 
> Bist du wirklich der Meinung, nur weil man hier durch umwege, zufälle oder sonstiges aufklären konnte mit welchem kasperl azubi der TE es hier zu tun hatte, würde ihn das vor strafe schützen?



Ja du hast wohl auch nicht nachgedacht und Mord mit einer Beleidigung zu vergleichen,naja ein wenig krass oder nicht?

Und jetzt nochmal für alle ohne oder mit minderem Textverständnis:

Natürlich ist das Verhalten des Azubis inakzeptabel, denn irgendjemanden zu beleidigen, ob man ihn jetzt kennt oder nicht, gehört sich nicht, was auch jeder mit guter Erziehung wissen sollte.
Ja der TE hätte ein Ticket schreiben können und eine Anzeige stellen können,er wußte ja wer es war.
Ich finde es ja auch gut das der TE mit dem Azubi geredet, gibt nicht viele Ausbilder die sich so gut kümmern.

Aber ich finde es einfach nur nicht richtig, denn Azubi dafür mit einer unschönen Tätigkeit auf der Arbeit zu belangen.


----------



## Natar (7. Dezember 2009)

hehe, witzig wäre es auch gewesen wenn diese situation spontan ausgekommen wäre:
szenario: weihnachtsessen, lehrmeister und lernender sitzen zusammen am tisch

auf einmal, thema: wow
die beiden erkennen, dass sie das gleiche spiel spielen

lehrmeister: ach, und auf welchem realm spielen Sie denn?
Lernender: auf Y******
Lehrmeister: ach, ne wirklich. Ich auch, vielleicht sind wir und schon begegnet
Lernender: Ja schon möglich, zufälle gibts, was?
Lehrmeister: jo, hehe, wie heisst den Ihr Hauptcharakter?
Lernender: Ach Zur Zeit spiele ich in erster Linie meinen "Flameroxxor". Sagt Ihnen der Name etwas?
Lehrmeister: *überleg, überleg* Irgendwie kommt mir der Name bekannt vor.
Lernender: Ach was, positiv oder?
Lehrmeister? Hm, ich spiele Lustigerbubi
Lernender: *überleg**denkt: verdammt, hoffentlich erinnert er sich nicht*
Lehrmeister: Chris, kommen Sie mal bitte raus? ich habe ein ernstes wörtchen mit ihnen zu reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Das hab ich nirgendwo behauptet,das bezog sich nur darauf, das alle sagen er hat seinen Chef beleidigt, das war aber unbewusst.



Ja aber es ist doch unerheblich wen und was er beleidigt. er beleidigt halt und das geht nicht, egal ob er ihn kennt oder nicht, ob es sein Chef ist oder ein Dritter.



Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Denn der Azubi im Text wusste doch gar nicht das es sein Chef war oder?


----------



## Anburak-G (7. Dezember 2009)

Zu geil, das Gesicht von dem hätte ich gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Zudem magst du mit einigen deiner Ansichten durchaus halbwegs richtig liegen, doch frage ich mich in was für einer Welt du lebst. Vom Arbeitsmarkt scheinst du jedenfalls nicht sehr viel Ahnung zu haben.



Ich wollte mich ja nicht mehr melden, aber das lasse ihc nicht auf mir sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagen wir so, ich weiß tatsächlich nicht, wie sich das Leben als Azubi darstellt. Aber ich weiß sehr wohl, wie es in der Arbeitswelt zu geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einmal:

Ja, der Azubi hat Mist gebaut und muß das ausbaden. Allerdings die Art und Weise wie sein Vorgesetzter (dessen Verhalten ich übrigens mehr als armselig finde, vor allem den Punkt dass hier in einem Forum breit zutreten) reagiert, halte ich für falsch.

Mag sein, dass man einen Erziehungsauftrag hat, aber die Kombi aus Fegen, Forum, Art und Weise halte ich für mehr als grenzwertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (7. Dezember 2009)

Echt lustige Geschichte ,aber stand gegen solche aktinen nicht i-was in de eula von blizz?(naja liest wohl eh keiner)


----------



## WingsOfDeath (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie heissts doch so schön...
Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.

Und wenn ich nen Azubi hab der sich im RL (ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit) aufführt wie die letzte Sau.. egal ob durch Beleidigung von Mitmenschen, Zerstörung fremden Eigentums oder was auch immer, dann nehm ich mir das Recht heraus ihn darauf hin zu weisen und im ne kleine "Strafarbeit" aufzubrummen.

Warum? 

a) als Ausbilder habe ich die Pflicht eine jungen Erwachsenen ebenso weiter in Umgangsform / Benehmen zu unterweisen, sowie es von Berufsschullehrern, Eltern usw verlangt wird. 

b) ein solches Verhalten auch ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit kann zur Kündigung führen -> der Chef hätte nur ne Anzeige wegen Beleidigung machen müssen und Vorstrafen sind so gut wie in jedem Betrieb ein Kündigungsgrund. 
Denn wer will z.B. nen Mitarbeiter der ihm in der Freizeit durch üble Beleidigungen (egal über welches Medium) die Hölle heiss macht.
Oder anders gesagt.. welcher Chef stellt einen solchen Idioten ein (der o.g. Vorstrafe besitzt)?


Ist es Rechtens?

Das mit Sicherheit nicht... Aber zeig mir den Juristen der nen Chef wegen "Strafputzen" (wo putzen eh zu den Aufgaben der meisten Azubis gehört) ein Verfahren um die Ohren haut.
Und Werkhalle putzen is ja wirklich nicht der Akt und wohl das mildeste was  (meines Erachtens) dem Betroffenen passieren konnte.

@TE:
Hammer Story - Respekt!

so long...


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (7. Dezember 2009)

@woodspirit

Also wenn du wirklich 14 bist und dir dein Papa das gesagt hat (wobei du dann einer der wenigen 14 jährigen wärst die auf ihren Papa hören) dann hast du schnell was gelernt und reagiert. Kompliment. Deine Beleidigungen sind ja verschwunden.
Was das Thema angeht. 

Es gibt die Möglichkeit das ganze völlig rechtlich unangreifbar zu machen, was bedeutet ich beobachte in Zukunft  den Azubi sehr genau und kontrolliere sein Verhalten, kommt er zu spät aus der Pause, benutzt er irgendwelche Arbeitsmittel die er nicht benutzen darf, läd er sein Handy in der Firma ..... (Bagatellkündigungen) und schreibe ein oder zwei Abmahnungen und werf ihn raus. Wegen solcher Sachen wie Handy in Firma laden kann ich ihn sogar sofort rauswerfen wenn ich s drauf anlege.
Das zweite ist. Will ich einen Mitarbeiter in meiner Firma haben, der sich anderen Menschen gegenüber so verhält?
Insofern ist die Aussage was ich in meiner Freizeit tue ist egal total am Thema vorbei.
Wenn ich nämlich in meiner Freizeit Kinderpornos sammle oder in rechtsradikalen Gruppen mich engagiere, kann das fatale Folgen für meine Firma haben (um mal Extreme zu verwenden) und dazu führen, dass für meine Firma es nicht mehr tragbar ist, dass ich beschäftigt werde.
Und wenn ich meinen erzieherischen Auftrag als Ausbilder ernst nehme kann ich versuchen ihm durch diese "Strafe" zu zeigen, dass es durchaus sehr unangenehme Konsequenzen haben kann, was ich tue.
Dass eine Strafe im Betrieb rein rechtlich gesehen nicht auf diese Art und Weise stattfinden darf gebe ich dir recht. Die Frage ist ob eine rechtlich einwandfreie Konsequenz die bessere gewesen wäre.
Früher hat man Probleme mit Azubis oder Kollegen intern geregelt. Heute gibt es meist Abmahnungen oder sogar fristlose Kündigungen. Was besser ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## War-Rock (7. Dezember 2009)

Das verhalten spricht klar für den Ausbilder. Wer hier was von klagen etc. erzählt, den beglückwünsche ich schon mal zu den Prozesskosten.

Betriebsrat dürfte auch nicht so optimal sein wenn man bedenkt, dass hier ganz klar beleidigungen vorlagen. Der Lehrling kann froh sein, dass er seine Stelle behalten darf und dass der ausbilder so besonnen ist hier das gespräch zu suchen. Schikane ist was ganz anderes. Wisst ihr überhaupt was die Wörter bedeuten, die ihr benutzt?

Geht arbeiten oder mal zu Schule...


----------



## Woodspirit (7. Dezember 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Das verhalten spricht klar für den Ausbilder. Wer hier was von klagen etc. erzählt, den beglückwünsche ich schon mal zu den Prozesskosten.
> 
> Betriebsrat dürfte auch nicht so optimal sein wenn man bedenkt, dass hier ganz klar beleidigungen vorlagen. Der Lehrling kann froh sein, dass er seine Stelle behalten darf und dass der ausbilder so besonnen ist hier das gespräch zu suchen. Schikane ist was ganz anderes. Wisst ihr überhaupt was die Wörter bedeuten, die ihr benutzt?
> 
> Geht arbeiten oder mal zu Schule...



Das ist mal endlich ein total sinnvoller Beitrag...danke für die Erleuchtung!

@ichbinwerichbin

Ich gebe Dir Recht...in allen Punkten. Ich wollte auch nur anregen, dass man nicht auch ein paar Dinge mal überdenken sollte...und nicht einfach Beifall klatschen soll. Und nein, ich bin nicht 14. Doch schon etwas älter...aber ich höre sogar noch ab und an auf meinen Vater. Irgendwie haben Eltern ja doch immer Recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist doch die Frage, ob eine Verfehlung in einem Spiel auf eine Firma zurückfällt. Sicher, dass kann passieren, ist aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wobei ich aber noch sagen muß, dass das Verhalten des Ausbilders what  ever diese Dinge hier im Forum zu posten, absolut erbärmlich sind!


----------



## skyline930 (7. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eine mögliche Definition von Selfpwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (7. Dezember 2009)

> Wobei ich aber noch sagen muß, dass das Verhalten des Ausbilders what ever diese Dinge hier im Forum zu posten, absolut erbärmlich sind!


Nun ich denke es ist ansichtssache .. ich sehe hier weder Firmenname, Fimrenstandort, noch Name des Azubis oder Ausbilders. 
Und in dem Fall ist es doch wirklich ok so etwas zu posten wenn es für einen Denkanstoss bei Menschen sorgt, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als alles und jeden zu flamen nur weil sie "GLAUBEN!" sich im Rahmen der Anonymität zu befinden.

Oder wirst du gerne von solchen Vollhonks geflamed? Siehste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Das ist mal endlich ein total sinnvoller Beitrag...danke für die Erleuchtung!
> 
> @ichbinwerichbin
> 
> ...



Ich würde es nicht als absolut erbärmlich beschreiben und mir käme es darauf an, was er damit bezwecken will. Wenn er eine Geschichte schreiben will nach dem Motto ey weisste was mit gestern Nacht passiert ist und damit den Leuten Spass machen, finde ich es voll o.k.
Wenn er damit den Leuten zeigen will, ey passt schön auf, sonst kann euch sowas auch passieren, dann kann es o.k. sein, kann aber auch moralisch rüberkommen, dann wäre es schwierig für mich.
Wenn er sich damit brüsten will wie er mal einem Sch...wowo kiddy so richtig eins vor die Latz geknallt hat, dann fände ich es auch arm.
Aber so wie er es geschrieben hat kommt es mir eher wir ne lustige Story vor.
Und wer wünscht sich das nicht, einem der einen im Spiel total blöd anmacht mal zeigen zu können wo der Hammer hängt. Entweder ingame indem er ihn die ganze Zeit gangen lässt (Kopfprämie u.ä.) oder im Rl indem er ihm eins reindrückt. 
Daher finden es wohl auch so viele lustig.
Und wie gesagt. meiner Ansicht nach wird heute viel zu viel über Gerichte und Anwälte entschieden was anders sehr viel wirksamer oder für die Gemeinschaft sinnvoller zu regeln wäre.


----------



## Descartes (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für ein Hampelmann? Kommst Du Dir jetzt auch noch cool vor???
> 
> Erstens ist es für das "echte Leben" scheiss egal, wie ich mich in einem Spiel verhalte...
> Und dann auch noch die Vorgesetztentour raushängen lassen...mein Gott, bist Du armselig!
> ...


Jo nur wenn der Azubi zum Betriebrat rennt weil er die Werkstatt putzen (bzw. nur Kehren) musste 
und erklärt was er angestellt hat, werden die erstmal sich halbtot lachen 
und den stiften einen auf den deckel geben da er quasi auch in freizeit die Firma Repräsentiert.

Und mal im ernst ich renn auch net zur innung weil ich die Backstube Durchwischen muss, die würden mir
auch den Vogel zeigen und x Argumente wiso sowas auch wichtig ist nennen.

Schikane währ wenn er das Auto von ihm Putzen müsste aber allgemeine Aufgaben in einem betrieb als solche zu bezeichnen naja, vermutlich arbeitest du im büro...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kann einem ja schon fast leidtun^^


----------



## Simse (7. Dezember 2009)

SUPER!!!!!!!!!!! wie geil ist das denn!!!!! Ich hätte zu gerne sein Gesicht gesehen.....


Danke für die tolle Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day!


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Danke, endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht!



Irtum: Der betrefende Azubi arbeitet in einen Betrieb. Er ist ingame über bestimmte Communityportal etc zu identifizieren. Das heisst durch sein Verhalten Ingame KANN er unter Umständen den Ruf, das Ansehen und/oder das Geschäft des Betriebs schädigen. Dies ist ein 150% Kündigungsgrund (nicht umsonst durchforsten viele Firmen sozial Networks nach ihren Mitarbeitern).
Der Azubi kam so also mit einer "Disziplinären Strafarbeit"  sehr sehr gut davon. 
Ein anderer Vorgesetzter oder Chef hätte das gemeldet oder ihm am nächsten Tag eine Fristlose Kündigung zukommen lassen, da solch ein Verhalten Geschäftsgefährdent ist.
Ihn also dafür im Job gerade stehen zu lassen ist sehr wohl legitim und rechtens


----------



## Ceset (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du damit Recht. Wenn ich meinen Chef bewusst beleidige - Ja. Der Umstand wann und wo sowie die Tatsache der Anonymität des Ausbilders, geben aber weder Anlass zu einer "Betrieblichen Konsequenz" noch ergibt sich daraus ein Kündigungsgrund.
> 
> (...)
> Die Beleidigungen des Azubis sind in keinem Fall zu dulden. Konsequenzen dürfen sich ihm aber in seiner betrieblichen Ausbildung nicht ergeben. Im Grunde haben sich beide Parteien in ihrem Hobby getroffen ohne sich zu kennen.* Dabei ist es in diesem Fall dem Azubi gestattet eine freie Meinung gegenüber seines Ausbilders zu äußern*, sofern diese sich nicht auf betriebliche Tätigkeiten oder Qualifikationen des Ausbilders beschränkt. Der Umgangston des Azubis auch in einem Hobby ist in diesem Fall mehr als Fragwürdig und wie oben erwähnt, fallen alle Konsequenzen hier in die Hände von Blizzard.



Mal unabhängig davon ob man Rumgepöbel wie das zitierte als Meinung betrachten möchte, wird das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung durch die Rechte anderer beschränkt.

Artikel 5 Grundgesetz

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

(2) *Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*


----------



## Turismo (7. Dezember 2009)

Richtig Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (7. Dezember 2009)

> die geschichte fin ich mal richtig gut. da sieht man mal wieder, die welt ist ein dorf und WOW nur ein bruchteil davon



jo is mir neulich au aufgefallen. Folgendes im Gildenchat

Gildenkollege: So ich geh ma zu meiner Freundin. Menno wieder mit dem scheiß 503er fahrn dauert ewig^^
Ich: Wo wohnst du denn?
Gildenkollege: Stuttgart
Ich: Genauer xD?
Gildenkollege:***str. (Erklärung ich saß 2 Straßen weiter in meim Zimmer am PC^^)


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn WoW nur ein Spiel ist aber so etwas is einfach nur verachtenswert. Ich denk mal die Tatsache, dass er so Flamt UND dazu seinen Char bei Xchar mit seinem Rl-Profil verlinkt hat ist noch mehr als Epic Fail.
Die Welt ist klein.
Hat er eigentlich die Halle auch gefegt oder war nach dem Gespräch Schluss? Bzw flamt er immernoch Handelschat o.Ä. ?


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (7. Dezember 2009)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geile Geschichte, ich musste laut loslachen als ich das gelesen habe! 

Und mal zum Thema "Ausbilder macht sich strafbar blablabla"... nein das tut er nicht. Wie schon X mal gesagt wurde ist Halle fegen etwas das zu seiner Lehre und dem Berufsleben dazugehört. Kein Azubi könnte sich vor dem Arbeitsgereicht mit der Aussage "es seine Schikane weil Fegen nur für bösartige, minderwertige Menschen gedacht sei" durchsetzen. Er hält seinen Arbeitsplatz sauber und mehr nicht. Er hat Ingame auch keine Meinung geäußert sondern eine zweite Person, die zu seinem Pech auch noch sein Vorgesetzter war, beleidigt und das ist kein Recht das irgendjemand besitzen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal vom rechtlichen herunter: Wer wäre so doof seinen Chef anzuscheissen? Selbst wenn er seine Lehre nicht verlieren könnte wenn er ihn anzeigt würde seine restliche Lehrzeit die Hölle werden und dafür müsste der Chef nicht einmal zu unerlaubten Mitteln greifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Super Geschichte, hat mir wirklich den Tag verschönert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (7. Dezember 2009)

Also nachdem ich hier alle 10 Seiten gelesen habe muss ich sagen, dass die Meinungen sehr kontrovers sind.

Ich bin jedoch der Ansicht, dass der Azubi mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen ist. Es hätte auch viel schlimmer kommen können.

Den wer jemanden beleidigt macht sich strafbar, ganz gleich über welches Medium,Plattform und egal an welchem Ort.

Der Azubi kann nur daraus lernen.

Außerdem is fegen keine körperliche Misshandlung, denn dass gehört in vielen Betrieben zum täglichen Arbeitstag.

Aber das wurde ja schon oft genug durchgekaut.

mfg




PS: Woodspirit is mir besonders aufgefallen in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoschie69 (7. Dezember 2009)

Liest sich ganz lustig - hätte ich auch so gemacht !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ll die hier wieder aus ner Mücke einen Elefanten machen - das war eine ganz normale Arbeitsanweisung an den Azubi, das gehört zu seinem Beruf solange er nicht zufällig eine Ausbildung zum Bankkaufmann o.ä. macht... manche stellen sich hier an als ob er den verstopften Klo hätte reinigen müssen oder schlimmeres... irgendeiner hat doch sogar geschrieben er solle zur Polizei gehen... und das alles weil der arme Azubi während seiner Arbeitszeit in seinem Ausbildungsbetrieb arbeiten musste...  Unglaublich das es solche Zustände noch in den Firmen gibt heutzutage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehs absolut genauso wie einige. Der Ausbilder hätte jedes Recht, den Kerl zu feuern, da er immerhin seinen Vorgesetzten beleidigt. Und es ist dabei, wie oft gesagt wurde, total egal, WIE, sondern DASS er das tut. Und ich finds sehr gut von dir, dass du ihn das nur so hast machen lassen (und sein wir ehrlich: was ist denn bitte schön die Halle fegen für eine Strafe? Da ist der mal noch GANZ milde weggekommen).

Sehr schön, weiter so!

Krishna


----------



## Macaveli (7. Dezember 2009)

sorry leute aber ich finde dass das gelaber hier wiedermal typisch für uns deutsche ist, egal was passiert man muss immer gleich schauen ob man rechtlich vorgehen kann und immer gleich über anzeigen und straftaten usw reden... bleibt doch mal locker, der hat ihn nur die halle fegen lassen und nicht gefoltert... 
wahrscheinlich hätte er als azubi sowieso fegen müssen, ist doch auch so eine typische azubi arbeit also hat er gleich beides miteinander verknüpft was solls? da muss man doch nicht wirklich über eine straftat reden....


----------



## Düstermond (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was das soll.
Der Azubi hat jemanden Beleidigt. Es war zwar in WoW, aber dennoch sind Beleidigungen im Grunde genommen Strafbar, egal wie, wo und über welches Medium.
Der Grund warum Beleidungen tolleriert werden ist halt die annonymisierung des Internets. 

=> Du, also der Ausbilder, hast/hat noch sehr milde reagiert mit dem Halle fegen etc, denn du hättest, wahrscheinlich sogar rechtlich gesehen, viel gemeiner sein können.

Zieht das ganze also bitte nicht so auf. Ist doch ne hübsche Annekdote, wie das Leben so spielen kann.
(Und vor allem was passiert, wenn man ein "Flamer" ist, der auch noch alle seine persönlichen Daten ins Internet setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Ja aber es ist doch unerheblich wen und was er beleidigt. er beleidigt halt und das geht nicht, egal ob er ihn kennt oder nicht, ob es sein Chef ist oder ein Dritter.



Willst du mich nicht verstehen? *heul* naja ist ja auch egal, ich mach jetzt gleich Feierabend. =)


----------



## officer barbrady (7. Dezember 2009)

oh mann, das ist ja heftig. also wenn sich das wirklich so zugetragen hat ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und ja, auch bei mir siehts so aus: MADE MY DAY !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltyrion (7. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub die geschichte is nur erfunden


----------



## Finnje (7. Dezember 2009)

Also, jetzt muss ich mal was dazu sagen:
Ich bin selber Ausbilder. Als verantwortlicher Ausbilder hat man auch einen gewissen Erziehungsauftrag. Wenn man also mitbekommt, das einer seiner "Schützlinge" private Probleme hat oder Bockmist baut, dann KANN der Ausbilder darauf eingehen...und sollte es meiner Meinung nach auch tun. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Verhältnis Ausbilder-Auszubildende an.
Da es auch ein persönliches Gespräch der beiden gab ist davon auszugehen, das der Ausbilder seine Maßname erklärt hat und somit auch seiner Aufgabe gerecht geworden ist. Das hat nichts mit "Positionsgewalt" zu tun, vielmehr mit der menschlichen Verantwortung dem anderen gegenüber. Und mal abgesehen davon, war der Grad der Beleidigung, wenn auch "nur" Ingame, extrem hart.
Wenn ich mich an meine Ausbildung zurückerinnere, kann ich nur sagen, das der Bursche gut weggekommen ist. Ich durfte für einmal zuspät kommen den ganzen Tag die Geräte säubern. 

Und ihn die Halle fegen zu lassen ist KEIN Mißbrauch der höheren Position, denn es ist mit dem Lehrinhalt vereinbar und ist NICHT Berufsfremd. Solange es eine einmalige Sache ist...


----------



## Tomminocka (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nicht im Job, Du Pfeife! Er hätte zur Polizei gehen können, und eine Anzeige stellen können...aber sich dann hier als total cooler Chef darzustellen, der den Typen fegen lassen lässt...ist ungesetzlich.
> 
> Geht mal arbeiten, dann wisst Ihr wie das läuft...Deppen.



Ich bezweifle mal, dass du weißt, wie es läuft. Beleidigst ja hier schon jeden und alles. Beleidigung ist strafbar und kann strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Halle fegen hat was mit dem täglichen Arbeitsgeschäft zu tun. Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz ist noch lange keine Schikane.

Da ich selbst eine Vorgesetzenfunktion im richtigen Leben einnehme und auch selber Ausbilder bin, kann ich dem TE nur zustimmen. Das Wort Mobbing und Schikane wird gern sehr schnell in den Mund genommen, spätestens vor dem Arbeitsgericht sieht es dann aber anders aus, wenn alle Seiten beleuchtet werden.

Grüße


----------



## Lailurya (7. Dezember 2009)

Macaveli schrieb:


> sorry leute aber ich finde dass das gelaber hier wiedermal typisch für uns deutsche ist, egal was passiert man muss immer gleich schauen ob man rechtlich vorgehen kann und immer gleich über anzeigen und straftaten usw reden...



So, das findest du typisch für uns Deutsche? Ich nenne das typisch für fortschrittliche Kulturen. Auch wenn die gefallenen Beleidigungen in diesem Falle kein Grund für rechtliche Schritte sind, so solltest du doch mal über deine Aussage nachdenken.
Die Alternativen kann ich dir nennen. Unsere maskulinen Südländischen Nachbarn würden die Fäuste sprechen lassen und dir ein par Schläge verpassen, andere würden dein Haus beschädigen, oder um im Inland zu bleiben, dein Auto anzünden (sofern du den Fehler begehst einen Anarchisten / Anhänger der Antifa zu beleidigen). Warum machen wir es nicht? Weil wir an Gesetze gebunden sind, oder manch einer sogar eine bessere Lösung auf friedlicherem Wege sieht (zb. der Beitragsersteller).
Da lob ich mir unsere deutsche Gesetztreue ;-)


----------



## wildrazor09 (7. Dezember 2009)

ich frage mich was der Azubi wohl, wohl gedacht hat als er das geschrieben hat.

Wie kann man nur so agressiv sein?


----------



## Lailurya (7. Dezember 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich frage mich was der Azubi wohl, wohl gedacht hat als er das geschrieben hat.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so agressiv sein?



Genau aus diesem Grunde halte ich die Geschichte auch für unglaubwürdig, beziehungsweise in geschilderter Weise unzutreffend. Die Beleidigungen erscheinen mir recht überspitzt, dafür,
dass er lediglich etwas an deiner Ausrüstung auszusetzen hatte.

Und zu deiner Signatur wildrazor09 : Willst du dich über Geschmäcker streiten? 
Die von dir genannten "Herrscher der Finsternis" begehen wenigstens keine fünf Rechtschreibfehler innerhalb von zwei Sätzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (7. Dezember 2009)

Außerdem: Die Aufgabe des Ausbilders ist es auch, erzieherisch auf den Auszubildenden einzuwirken( wer das nicht glaubt, kann gern die AdA-Prüfung machen und dann nochmal diskutieren), er hat eben auch eine soziale Verantwortung.

Deswegen war das Verhalten schon ganz ok!

Nur weil der "Flamer" nicht wußte, wem er "flamed", so hat er doch bewusst jemanden beleidigt und bewusst auf die Anonymität hinter seinem Alter Ego vertraut und sich dabei mächtig geschnitten. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Tomratz (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für ein Hampelmann? Kommst Du Dir jetzt auch noch cool vor???
> 
> Erstens ist es für das "echte Leben" scheiss egal, wie ich mich in einem Spiel verhalte...
> Und dann auch noch die Vorgesetztentour raushängen lassen...mein Gott, bist Du armselig!
> ...



Wie einige Vorposter (ich hab nicht gezählt wie viele) schon geschrieben haben, in handwerklichen Betrieben
gehört es zum täglichen Leben, dass die Halle gefegt wird, meistens abwechselnd von den Azubis, manchmal
auch ausser der Reihe von einem, der irgend ein Fehlverhalten an den Tag gelegt hat.

Der TE hätte es sich einfacher machen können und ein Ticket bei Blizz eröffnen können.
Dann am nächsten Tag dem Azubi beiläufig sagen, wem er das Ticket zu verdanken hat.
Dann hätte er in jedem Sinn richtig gehandelt, nämlich dem Azubi sein Fehlverhalten in
der Freizeit nicht während der Arbeitszeit unter die Nase gerieben und dafür gesorgt dass
ein Flamer einen Bann bekommen hätte.

Der TE hat jedoch einen anderen Weg gewählt, indem er den Azubi die Halle fegen liess, vielleicht
wär der ja sowieso dran gewesen. Danach hat er noch mal mit ihm geredet und ihn auf sein Fehl-
verhalten angesprochen, wohl sogar mit Erfolgt (immer vorausgesetzt bei der Geschichte handelt
es sich nicht um einen Fake), da er jetzt sogar mit ihm gemeinsam in Inis geht.

Ich hätte es für den Azubi als schlimmer empfunden wenn dieser einen Bann bekommen hätte,
wir wissen alle, dass Spielzeit Geld kostet, das man als Azubi nicht unbedingt reichhaltig zur
Verfügung hat, der Ausbilder hat also den Weg gewählt, der dem Azubi am wenigsten weh getan
hat.

Als Betriebsrat (ja, ich gehör auch zu dieser Spezies), hätte ich dem Azubi gesagt, er solle froh
sein dass der Ausbilder so locker reagiert hat. Vielleicht hätt ich mir nicht verkneifen können,
ihm noch ein l2p nachzuwerfen.



zadros schrieb:


> Das Ganze war nichts anderes als eine "Disziplinarstrafe im Zuge der Beleidigung eines Vorgesetzten" ist in jeder Firma möglich egal ob hier nun "privat" beleidigt wurde oder am Arbeitsplatz und ein Ausbilder ist zu genau soetwas befugt und berechtigt.
> Im Endeffekt hat er dem Azubi sogar noch einen Gefallen getan, indem er ihn mit einer milde Strafe zum Denken gebracht hat.
> 
> Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.



s.o.


----------



## KodiakderBär (7. Dezember 2009)

erstma find der chefe hat gut gehandelt gründe dafür:

- en schlechtes verhhalten von angestellten AUCH IN DER FREIZEIT kann en negatives licht zurück auf den betrieb werfen hab bei ner großen chemiefirma meine ausbildung gemacht un da is einer geflogen weil der in der mittagspause sich mitm auto rennen geliefert hat

-gutes benehmen zählt überall egal wo ma is und m ehrlich zusein(bin selbst erst 23) finde das vielen jugendlichen ma gehörig der allerwerteste versohlt gehört so wie die sich benehmen und da leider immer mehr elternhäuser die erziehung auf schule und ähnliches abwelzen müssen auch ausbilder und ähnliche personen die leute mit erziehen  ich persönlich bin sicher der azubi überlegt sich in zukunft zweima ob er wenn flammed

- wenn der azubi sich im spiel so benimmt woher wer der meister nicht ob der azubi sich so nicht auch gegenüber anderen azubis verhällt? sowas kann in betrieben en betriebsklima zimlich schnell schreddern

- im weiteren gehört kehren bei sogut wie jedem ausbildungsberuf mit zum job des azubis hab selbst so mansche halle gekehrt xD hat mir nicht geschadet^^

- find der meister hat so auch vernünftig gehandelt denn er gab dem azubi zeit zum nachdenken und wasam wichtigstem is er hat auch noch mal mit dem azubi drüber gesprochen und weil er letzteres gemacht aht legetimiert das ganze in meinem sinne, hät der meister den auf irgen ner weise dem azubi nens trik gedreht hätte das er ihn wegen kinkerlitzchen die ausbildung verdeppert dann währs mies gewesen aber so


im großem un ganzen hat der meister gut reagiert und hat dem lehrlung hoffentlich was beigebracht
gruß Kodi 
p.s.: rechtschreibfehler dürfen wie immer behalten werden;-)


----------



## Macaveli (7. Dezember 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> So, das findest du typisch für uns Deutsche? Ich nenne das typisch für fortschrittliche Kulturen. Auch wenn die gefallenen Beleidigungen in diesem Falle kein Grund für rechtliche Schritte sind, so solltest du doch mal über deine Aussage nachdenken.
> Die Alternativen kann ich dir nennen. Unsere maskulinen Südländischen Nachbarn würden die Fäuste sprechen lassen und dir ein par Schläge verpassen, andere würden dein Haus beschädigen, oder um im Inland zu bleiben, dein Auto anzünden (sofern du den Fehler begehst einen Anarchisten / Anhänger der Antifa zu beleidigen). Warum machen wir es nicht? Weil wir an Gesetze gebunden sind, oder manch einer sogar eine bessere Lösung auf friedlicherem Wege sieht (zb. der Beitragsersteller).
> Da lob ich mir unsere deutsche Rechtstreue ;-)



naja so einpaar vorurteile hast du ja schon ne? soll aber nicht heißen das du bei allem unrecht hast, ich sehe das nämlich so dass woanders über so eine geschichte nur müde darüber gelächelt wird während wir uns ständig den kopf zerbrechen wie wir rechtlich vorgehen können.
ich habe sehr viele länder bereist und u.a auch die maskulinen südlichen gesehen, und da wird nicht gleich geschlagen oder autos verbrannt oder sonst was.
rechtstreue finde ich auch super ok, aber so extrem erlebe ich das nur hier in deutschland.
als ich 8 oder 9 jahre alt war haben wir mal nen klingelstreich gemacht und nichtmal 10 minuten später stand die polizei vor uns, in den südlichen ländern lacht man über sowas... das ist doch extrem oder nicht?


----------



## Ukmâsmú (7. Dezember 2009)

warum kann das net allen flamekiddies so gehn.....

aber geile aktion.... und was für spaßbremsen sagen da wieder:du bitterböser ausbilder warum kannste du jemadnen bestrafen der in senier freizeit blaaablaaa usw.
Da  passiert mal so was unterhaltsames und schon päpääm wieder alles im eimer. entweder seid ihr querolante Personen eines gewissen Ausbildunszweiges mit hammer usw die ich nich näher beschrieben will, oder leute die acuh im kino vorsagen.... oder beides.


----------



## Rudall (7. Dezember 2009)

die reaktion finde ich völlig in ordnung.

bei uns auf dem server gibt es einen spezialisten, der bei beleidigungen auch gerne seinen anwalt einschaltet.

wie schon gesagt: solche maßnahmen sind im rahmen der arbeitssicherheit nötig und bestimmt angenehmer für seine freizeitgestaltung, wenn er weiter wow spielen kann ohne zwangspause durch ein ticket.


----------



## Lailurya (7. Dezember 2009)

Macaveli schrieb:


> naja so einpaar vorurteile hast du ja schon ne? soll aber nicht heißen das du bei allem unrecht hast, ich sehe das nämlich so dass woanders über so eine geschichte nur müde darüber gelächelt wird während wir uns ständig den kopf zerbrechen wie wir rechtlich vorgehen können.
> ich habe sehr viele länder bereist und u.a auch die maskulinen südlichen gesehen, und da wird nicht gleich geschlagen oder autos verbrannt oder sonst was.
> rechtstreue finde ich auch super ok, aber so extrem erlebe ich das nur hier in deutschland.
> als ich 8 oder 9 jahre alt war haben wir mal nen klingelstreich gemacht und nichtmal 10 minuten später stand die polizei vor uns, in den südlichen ländern lacht man über sowas... das ist doch extrem oder nicht?



War natürlich überzogen dargestellt von mir - aber dort, wo du die von mir genannten Reaktionen nicht antriffst, halten sich die Leute nunmal ebenfalls an Gesetze.
Und das mit dem Klingelstreich ist Auslegungssache. An sich ist es Belästigung und wenn du das nunmal bei jemanden machst, der sich dadurch äußerst gestört fühlt, dann musst du mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.
Außerdem kannst du das auch hier wieder nicht verallgemeinern - ich hätte die Polizei nicht gerufen :-)


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Richtig Gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## dwarf303 (7. Dezember 2009)

richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hätt ich gnauso gmacht xD


----------



## Zangor (7. Dezember 2009)

Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre. Und die Halle muss bestimmt eh öfter mal gefegt werden. Find ich ok und einen kleinen Denkzettel hat er verdient. Im Internet fühlen sich viele anonym und reißen die Klappe weit auf ohne Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen. 

Immerhin hat er nachdem der Threadersteller ihn beim Namen genannt hat mit Beleidigung nicht gleich halt gemacht


Nimrot schrieb:


> [Lustigerbub] flüstert zu [Flamerroxxor]: Morgen früh wirst du die Werkshalle fegen...ALLEINE...mein lieber Chri.......
> [Flamerroxxor] flüster euch an: ????? Watt wer bist du denn???? Woher kennst meinen Namen du A***



Das ist nun wirklich schon dämlich, da nicht mal kurz das Hirn einzuschalten.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich frage mich was der Azubi wohl, wohl gedacht hat als er das geschrieben hat.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so agressiv sein?


naja die geschichte ist sehr lustig geschrieben ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie als wahr empfinden oder als "lüge" sehn soll...da der spieler mehr als nur normal übers eq geflamed hatt...


und zu deiner signatur....jeder hatt seinen eigenen geschmack btw ich kann dich auch reporten die sigi ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (7. Dezember 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> Der grüne Mann löscht mein Beitrag und nennt mich Troll. damn.
> Im Anschluss sind dann doch alle der Meinung das ein "Chef" seine Position nicht ausnutzen darf nur weil er ingame halt fail ist.


Ich hab ja im ersten Moment grüne Macht gelesen und mich gefreut, aber öhm... grüner Mann?
NOOOOOOOOIIIIIN!!!!!11111blutelfzig
Nichts gegen deine persönliche Meinung, aber die war durchaus unschön verpackt, zog weitere unschöne Kommentare nach sich und fiel deshalb dem Rotstift zum Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Woodspirit...
er hat sich entschuldigt und gut, wärmt es nicht immer wieder auf.^^
So falsch liegt er durchaus nicht, wobei meiner Meinung nach der TE im Rahmen gehandelt hat. Ein anderes Thema wäre gewesen: "Nu pass mal auf Ch. du wirst nun im Winter vor meiner Haustüre Schnee schippen, weil ich dein Ausbilder bin"


----------



## J_0_T (7. Dezember 2009)

Joah die geschichte is lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das in rl auch okay... der Azubi musste ja nur die Halle kehren... oder seit wann ist sauberkeit und die dazu gehörige sicherheit unsachgemäss? Hätte genauso gehandelt^^


----------



## R92CP (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja aggressiv ist doch jeder, da jeder alles weiß und sich nicht des Besseren belehren will.
In der Anonymität des Inet ist es doch egal, aber sowas wie vom TE geschildert, ich finds herrlich... einfach nur /facepalm


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Dezember 2009)

Haha, wenn ich diese Hampelmänner mit "Echtes Leben" und "ingame" schon wieder sehe.

Überlegt euch mal ob es wirklich einen Unterschied macht, ob ich jemand schriftlich auf nem Blatt Papier beleidige oder es in einem Chat tue.

Es wird vielleicht einige jetzt sehr tief erschüttern, aber wenn ihr euch in WoW (ingame) einloggt, dann schreibt nicht euer Avatar im Chat sonder Ihr selbst mit euern eigenen Fingern(RL)!


----------



## Millwall (7. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige keinesfalls das Verhalten des Typen. Auf garkeinen Fall...aber das dann im Job zu "rächen"...das ist arm!






Das ist keine "Rache", sondern eine Erziehungsmassnahme, die zu Recht stattgefunden hat.


Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, jemanden ohne Anzeige und Bann (was ja beides öfter das Gegenteil bewirkt, nämlich dass die Leute desöfteren noch beleidigender werden, wenn sie wieder spielen dürfen...aus Trotz wahrscheinlich) zum Überlegen zu zwingen, wieso sollte mans nicht tun?




Find ich moralisch nicht wirklich verwerflich, wer andere wo auch immer (ingame/RL) mies behandelt oder beleidigt, darf sich über solche Echos nicht wundern oder aufregen.




Edith meint noch, dass du andere nicht Pfeifen oder Deppen nennen solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (7. Dezember 2009)

"PWND"!

Grund genug, nirgends seinen Namen/Bilder von einem in Bezug zu Spiele-Accounts zu bringen =DD


----------



## mad_chaos (7. Dezember 2009)

Erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis... Azjol Hero, Boss dropt samtige Essenz. Soweit so gut, es machen insgesamt 3 Leute Bedarf, mit mir. Ich habe Glück und gewinne, daraufhin flamt mich einer der Verlierer und ich werde wortlos aus der Gruppe entfernt. Allerdings hört es damit nicht auf, der schlechte Verlierer macht weiter... ich entgegne ihm nur das ich solch assoziales Verhalten (wohl gemerkt es gab keine Absprache oder dergleichen im Gruppenchat) nicht unterstütze. Ende vom Lied (ehe ich denjenigen endgültig mit all seinen Chars auf Igno gepackt habe) war eine Morddrohung.
Ich weiss nun nicht ob ich demjenigen ein nettes Ticket widmen solle, weil sein Verhalten schon mehr als "Kiddy"haft war. Aber nunja, meine Ignoliste ist sehr geduldig.


----------



## hey dude (7. Dezember 2009)

Hahaha ganz schön gemacht! Wie klein doch die Welt, ääh das Internet ist^^


----------



## Prothe (7. Dezember 2009)

die geschichte hört sich sehr gut an, wie aus einem guß. und das ist der haken. du hast alles nur erfunden, um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. bin mir zu 99% sicher. epic fail.


----------



## marascha (7. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @Wood^^
> Ich befürworte keine Gewalt, ich sagte lediglich, dass es dem Flamer wesentlich schlechter hätte ergehen können!
> 
> Und ja, wenn wir Kinder damals unter Vorsatz Mist gebaut haben, gab es die eine oder andere Aufgabe, bei der man gut nachdenken konnte, ob man selbiges nochmal macht.
> ...




Ja da hast du vollkommen recht @ Rongar

Allerdings würd ich aber dem auch nen Denkzettel verpassen damit er das nächste mal besser aufpasst was er sagt egal wo er ist. Den was wäre wenn der Azubi Besoffen irgendwo vor seinen Arbeitsplatz rumrennt und ihn dann ein paar Kunden sehen dan hat der Betrieb nen schlechen Ruf und das kann keiner gebrauchen,  auch dieser besagte Azubi nicht den dann würde er seine Arbeit verlieren wenn die Pleite gehen.


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn die geschichte war ist...nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie frei erfunden ist: nicht schlecht, sehr kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Rodanold (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab meinerzeit mit meinem Ausbilder zusammen Handball gespielt. Er schon fast in der AH ich frisch von der A-Jungend bei den Herren.
Als ich ihm dann in nem Trainingsspiel die Nase ein wenig verbeult habe hatte er auch das Bedürfniss unsere Ausbildunshalle sehr sauber zu sehen.

Und jetzt sag mir einer wo hier das Recht ist...

Hab damals meinem Pa das erzählt, der hat sich fast weggeschmissen vor lachen und mit empfohlen gründlich zu fegen.

Klar hat Freizeit und Arbeit nichts miteinander zu tun. Aber faktisch kann man ( grad als Azubi ) wegig dagegen tun.

Hier ist es durchaus sinnvoll dann einfach zu erledigen was einem aufgetragen wird. Schließlich ist ja kein Krieg sondern nur eine kleine
Revanche seitens des Ausbilders. Das sollte man sportlich nehmen.

CU

PS. In meinem ersten  Punktespiel mit der Herrenmannschaft hab ich 7 Tore geschossen, womit wir dann gewonnen haben.
Da hat der Ausbilder am nächsten Tag das Spielergebniss ans schwarze Brett in der Halle genagelt und nen Kasten Bier dazugestellt.
So rum gehts dann auch.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Dezember 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Ich hab meinerzeit mit meinem Ausbilder zusammen Handball gespielt. Er schon fast in der AH ich frisch von der A-Jungend bei den Herren.
> Als ich ihm dann in nem Trainingsspiel die Nase ein wenig verbeult habe hatte er auch das Bedürfniss unsere Ausbildunshalle sehr sauber zu sehen.



Das kommt darauf an. Wenn du ihm die Nase mit einem vorsätzlichen Faustschlag zerbeult hast, kannst du noch froh sein, nur die Halle gefegt zu haben. Wenn das aber ein normaler Sportunfall war, war die Konsequenz tatsächlich rechtlich gesehen unzulässig. Denn dann hat er sich selber in diesen Gefahrenbereich begeben und sein "Einverständnis" gegeben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, die Geschichte gefällt mir.
So lernt er wenigstens, dass jede Art von Beleidigung, egal wo, Konsequenzen haben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob die Geschichte wahr ist, egal, denn so lernt jeder noch was übers flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Raindog schrieb:


> Denkt dran: Ihr seid nicht so anonym wie ihr meint - George Orwell "1984" lässt grüßen!
> 
> Dog - big brother is watching you



Jaja, die Anonymität des Internets, da wird es noch viele solcher Beispiele geben, die zeigen, dass es keine Anonymität im Netz gibt.
Ob jeder hier "1984" kennt?^^ Auf jeden Fall passt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kil Simi (7. Dezember 2009)

Genau richtig gehandelt. Da gibt es nichts, was ich anzweifel.

Ganz gleich wo der Azubi beleidigt hat, der Azubi arbeitet bei einem Unternehmen und repräsentiert sich und die Firma!!!

Es ist einfach ein Fehlverhalten und er kann froh, dass es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.

Das Gespräch war sehr wichtig und wenn ich genau so verfahren hätte, würde für mich sogar eine Zwangsbeurlaubung nicht ausgeschlossen. Er solle sich Zeit nehmen und über sein Handeln nachdenken. 

Denn ganz gleich wo man sich befindet, den Mitmenschen behandelt man mit Respekt. Auch wenn viele glauben, man kann sich mehr hinter seinem Computer erlauben. Man weiß nicht, wen man dort beleidigt.
Es könnte auch der Hauptkunde sein, der dem Unternehmen Jahr für Jahr zahlreiche Aufträge aufgibt.
Durch solch ein Fehlverhalten eines Mitarbeiters, kann das böse ausgehen und der Firma schaden.

Das würde wiederum rechtlich für der Azubi ganz böse ausgehen.

Das der Ausbilder den Azubi durch die Jahre miterzieht, steht außer Frage.

Es wurd richtig gehandelt. Außerdem dient die Strafe nicht, weil er den Auszubildenen beleidigt hat, sondern weil er sicht Respektlos verhalten hat und die Werkstatt fegen, oder den Hof der Firma zu fegen, hilft darüber nachzudenken. Auch ein Zwangsurlaub hilft dem Spieler nachzudenken.
Desweiteren sollte der Azubi sich für sein Fehlverhalten entschuldigen, ganz gleich ob es unabsichtlich war oder nicht.

Das ganze Schönreden von den meisten hier, kann ich gar nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rygel (7. Dezember 2009)

*haha* rache ist was feines. ich wäre vor schadenfreude gestorben! leider hat man viel zu selten die gelegenheit diese bockigen kids mal in die pfanne zu hauen! wenn mir das nächste mal einer von den kleinen imba-narutos auf den zeiger geht werde ich sicher an die geschichte denken.

weiß nicht ob ich dem kleinen d*del den besen in die hand gedrückt hätte. was hätte der oberboss gesagt wenn der junge sich über dich beklagt hätte: "ich muss hier rumfegen weil ich den todesritter einen gimp-tank genannt habe"?! der große boss hätte sicher nur die hälfte gerafft aber im grunde hat ja der kleine stift fegen müssen weil er in einem computerspiel ne große klappe hatte.

nichtsdestotrotz ne schöne geschichte. manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen auch die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## michi002 (7. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre sag ich dazu nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sollte diese geschichte tatsächlich wahr sein dann ist es zu köstlich um es in worten ausdrücken zu können



/sign

Habe mich auch fein amüsiert. Sowas müsste es öfters geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loki-07 (7. Dezember 2009)

zwa, noch nich alle antwortn gelesn, aber trotzdme ma mein senf dazugeb




Woodspirit schrieb:


> Erzieherische Maßnahme? Mußtest Du auch immer die Wohnung putzen, wenn Du in der Schule Mist gebaut hast?
> 
> Das hat keinen Betrieb zu interessieren, wie ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu verhalten. Mein Fehlverhalten im privaten Bereich hat die Firma mal null zu interessieren...jetzt von wirklichen Delikten mal ab.
> 
> Und Du befürwortest Gewalt? Körperliche Züchtigung wegen eines Fehlverhaltens online? Sag mal, gehts Dir noch gut?




jez ma ehrlich: stell dir ma vor, stat dem ausbilder, hätte der azubi nen kunden beleidigt und besagter kunde hätt rausgefundn, wer der azubi ist und alls folge dem betrieb keine aufträge mehr gegeben. meinst du dan hätts den betrib auch nich zu intresirn, wie sich der azubi in der freizeit verhält?

und was bitte soll am kehrn jez so schlim sein? angst er könnt sich nen spreisel holn und ne blutvergiftung bekommen?

und kehr gehört eh zur ausbildung, allso ob er die halle jez an dem tag kehrt, oder nen tag später (bei uns im betrieb wird auch einmal die woche komplet gekehrt). er wird sich schon nicht überanstrengt ham. nebenbei seit wan ist kehren eigentlich körperliche züchtigung?

Ps: wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf diese gerne behalten


----------



## Lily:) (8. Dezember 2009)

Eine erzieherische Maßnahme ist das sicherlich nicht. Ansonsten müsste die Strafe direkten Bezug zur Tat haben.
Und das hat sie definitiv nicht.

Ich bezweifel auch, dass die Geschichte so stattgefunden hat. Ein Ausbilder würde sich meiner Meinung nach nicht "anonym-öffentlich" dazu äußern, bzw. (böser gesagt) profilieren.
Oder er sollte es nicht.

Jedoch schreibt das Leben lustige Geschichten.
Und dies ist eine davon. 
Geschichten halt...


----------



## rickride (8. Dezember 2009)

die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das so stattgefunden hat, ist wohl sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr gering.
in deutschland soll es inzwischen eine millionen wow-spieler geben - gleiche stadt - gleicher betrieb.
dass einer dann noch ganz zufällig im chat den hinweis auf die profildaten der person liefert....

und schlussendlich die art und weise der beleidigung.
in 5 jahren wow ist mir soetwas noch nie begegnet. euch etwa?


ein ganz primitiver "ich will eine ganz raffinierte erziehungsmethode anwenden"-spam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (8. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So, hab mal das unqualifizierte Getrolle entfernt, ebenso wie die Stellungnahmen und Quotes dazu.^^
> 
> Ich find die Geschichte auf jeden Fall lustig.
> Es ist auch nicht unüblich das Azubis im Handwerk auch mal die Halle fegen, von daher sehe ich da keine Schikane.
> ...



Was soll sowas, wenn man mal fragen darf? 

Ich schrieb (zu 90% so, Rest entfallen):

´"*Ah, ein 33k HP Tank reicht also heutzutage nicht mehr für Nexus hc. Braucht ein T9 Tank da überhaupt noch Heilung?

Ansonsten nett geschrieben. Wir DKs müssen uns schon einiges anhören*.."

Was gibts da zu löschen? Das ist pure Willkür und Forentyrannei. Ich fühle mich da angegriffen, das widerspricht meinen Vorstellungen von allem was recht ist, wenn solche Zensur aufkommt.


----------



## Dablo (8. Dezember 2009)

>OWND< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (8. Dezember 2009)

Rache?

nicht wirklich... Deine Reaktion war mehr eine erzieherische Maßnahme!

Wer scheiße baut muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Rygel (8. Dezember 2009)

im grunde zeigt die geschichte zwei dinge: "man sieht sich immer zwei mal im leben" und dass es immer scheiße ist wenn sich WoW ins RL überträgt. ich hatte z.b. schon mal echten streit mit nem kollegen weil ich ihm versehentlich was weggewürfelt habe oder habe 2 tage wütend getwinkt weil ich stunk mit der gilde hatte.


----------



## Cal1baN (8. Dezember 2009)

Geile Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugzapp (8. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Dann hat er auch kein Recht, ihn dafür im Beruf stramm stehen zu lassen.
> 
> Sowas ist schlechter Stil!
> 
> Ich entschuldige keinesfalls das Verhalten des Typen. Auf garkeinen Fall...aber das dann im Job zu "rächen"...das ist arm!



Imho war das keine "Rache" sondern eine sogenannte erzieherische/disziplinarische Massnahme.
Ich hab auch schon Stifte die sich auf ner (Betriebs)Feier danebenbenommen haben bei der nächsten Gelegenheit (meist am nächsten Montag) im Betrieb "erzieherisch Gemassnahmt" um es mal so zu sagen.
Ausserdem zeugt es von grosser besonnenheit des TE das er den Typen nur die Halle hat fegen lassen und ihm nicht direkt die Papiere gegeben hat. Ich hoffe nur der kleine hat was daraus gelernt.

bis demnächst

Bug


----------



## Esda (8. Dezember 2009)

rickride schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das so stattgefunden hat, ist wohl sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr gering.
> in deutschland soll es inzwischen eine millionen wow-spieler geben - gleiche stadt - gleicher betrieb...
> 
> und so weiter



Ich find das garnicht so unwahrscheinlich, ich hab allein drei Leute auf meinem sehr unterbesetzen Server zufällig gefunden, die aus der gleichen Stadt (meiner Nachbarstadt mit 20k Einwohnern) kommen. Und ich bin nun nicht grad ein bekannter Spieler oder so, dass ich angeschrieben worden wäre. 
Wenn jetzt 1 Mio Spieler in Deutschland sind, kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen, dass sich zwei vom selbern Betrieb zufällig treffen. 
Es waren ja auch immer zwei Kinder in der 25-Mann-Klasse, die am selben Tag Geburtstag haben. Das ist doch auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Macaveli (8. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob das so gut passt aber ich erzähl es einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in meinen betrieb gab es damals einen azubi der ein mehr oder weniger großes drogenproblem hatte, eigentlich hat man ihm es garnicht angesehen oder sonst irgendwie gemerkt weil er nicht so in dieses bild passte usw.
er war immer pünktlich und gut bei der arbeit und hatte immer super noten in der schule.
irgendwann mal traf er unseren ausbilder beim einkaufen, das blöde war nur das der azubi komplett naja ich sag mal "dicht" war und der ausbilder hat es gemerkt und ihn die restlichen 2 jahre (anfangs wöchentlich) in unregelmäßigen abständen zum urintest bzw bluttest schickte.

jetzt werden bestimmt wieder einige sagen das es den ausbilder einen scheissdreck zu interessieren hat was man in seiner freizeit macht aber so einfach ist das nicht. wobei es gibt immer solche und solche, den einen ausbilder hätte es nicht gejuckt solange er gute leistungen bringt aber unser ausbilder hat immer gesagt "ausbilder ist man nicht nur in der firma" und das stimmt zu 100%
ich muss auch gestehen das ich meinen ausbilder nicht wirklich gemocht habe, weil ich auch ne zeitlang dachte das es falsch ist wenn er sich in mein privatleben einmischt, heute bin ich froh und dankbar darüber denn er hat mir zusammen mit meinen eltern dabei geholfen über viele sachen anders zu denken und mal meinen jugendlichen sturkopf etwas zu zügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt
der TE zeigt damit interesse an seine azubis und hilft ihm dabei etwas an sich zu verbessern, ich bin mir sicher wenn sein azubi das nächste mal jemanden flamen will dann überlegt er sich das sicherlich nochmal, und das nenn ich richtig gehandelt^^
meine meinung leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya


----------



## VILOGITY (8. Dezember 2009)

rickride schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das so stattgefunden hat, ist wohl sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr gering.
> in deutschland soll es inzwischen eine millionen wow-spieler geben - gleiche stadt - gleicher betrieb.
> dass einer dann noch ganz zufällig im chat den hinweis auf die profildaten der person liefert....
> 
> ...



Jo und du bist noch sehr Jung.
Es gibt den alten aber oft sehr wahren Spruch " man tifft sich immer 2x im Leben"

Beispiel gefällig.
Meine damalige oberste Vorgesetzte hatte öfter mal den seltsamen Spruch gebraucht " Grüße jeden Motorradfaher er könnte dein Chef sein"
Hab ich nie so genau verstanden, bis ich sie mal auf ner Weihnachtsfeier danach gefragt habe.

Sie war an einem WE mit dem Auto unterwegs und kurz vor einer Ampel in einer von ihrer Heimatstadt ca 100 KM entfernten Stadt hat sie ein Motorradfahrer geschnitten.
Den Typ hat sie erstmal an der Ampel rund gezogen und woh lauch einen A.... genannt, nach einem Wort dem anderen etc....

Am Montag wusste sie auch wer der "nette" Mann war.....der Geschäftsführer der Firma für die sie gearbeitet hat, naja mit den Helm und so hat sie ihn
wohl auch nicht erkannt ^^

Ok, er hat sich bei ihr für seine Aktion entschuldigt aber sie für ihre "Art" der Ansprache rund gemacht.

Ja und wenn man nach einigen Meinungen der Kleinen hier geht, hätte sie dann wohl auch sofort vor Gericht gehen sollen, wegen is ja Privat und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (8. Dezember 2009)

So.. hier wird sich aber ausgelassen über Missbrauch usw.. Aber mal überlegt, dass der Stift von Azubi selbst noch dämlich genug war, alles über sich zu posten im X-Char? Hätte er nix über sich drin stehen gehabt, wärs halt n Flamekiddy wie jedes andere gewesen.. TIcket und/oder Ignore.

Einziger Punkt, der für den Flameroxxor spricht, dass er NICHT wusste, dass der DK Tank sein Ausbilder ist. Somit war es gegen den Char gerichtet. Trotzdem weiß der Flamer doch auch, dass dahinter ein Mensch sitzt.

So und zum Thema maßregeln usw.: habt ihr mal nen Betrieb mit Lehrlingen usw. Da sind jetzt ein paar davon auch fleißige WoW Spieler (gern auch beliebig anderes Spiel einsetzen, aber WoW bietet sich wegen mehr Spielern an) und so n kleiner Stift, der noch in der Lehre ist wie der Spezi vom TE, kriegt dort das Maul nicht auf aber macht da drin einen auf dicke Hose. Ok, aber der hat ja auch noch ein tolles ausführliches Profil mit Foto bei diesem X-Char. Und dann lasst mal Kunden von eurem Betrieb da drin spielen und ihn auch sehen. Dann noch das X-Char Profil und die denken dann "ja, was arbeiten denn bei dem für Spacken". Wenn man also schon dumm flamen will oder bzw. auch nix anderes drauf hat im Spiel, dann sollte man wenigstens nicht noch so dämlich sein, sein ganzes Profil noch öffentlich zugänglich zu machen, so dass jeder dich auch noch zuordnen kann.

Und ja, trotzdem finde ich, war das mal ne schöne erzieherische Maßnahme ->wenn du schon so blöd bist, dich der Welt online zu präsentieren, dann pass auf, wie du dich gibst. Es könnte auf dich zurückfallen.


----------



## Enyalios (8. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Jo und du bist noch sehr Jung.
> Es gibt den alten aber oft sehr wahren Spruch " man tifft sich immer 2x im Leben"
> 
> Beispiel gefällig.
> ...



Mit dem Unterschied das ich diese Geschichte glauben würde und die des TE allerhöchstens meinem Sohn als gute Nacht-Geschichte vorlesen würde wenns mal schnell gehen soll...


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2009)

Selbst wenn die Geschichte vom TE frei erfunden ist, so ist sie nicht unmöglich.

Wenn jetzt auch nur ein Spieler begreift wie dumm es ist einen anderen wegen seines Avatars zu beleidigen, so hat die Geschichte immerhin etwas positives gebracht.


----------



## Hexacoatl (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dem TE nur zupflichten, die soziale Komponente unser aller Leben sollte nicht durch engstirniges Pochen auf das eigene Recht vernachlässigt werden. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre, dann hätte sich der Azubi bereits nach wenigen Tagen einen neuen Job suchen können. Warum? Weil es immer einen Grund gibt jemanden zu entlassen, da muss man auch nicht mit Arbeitsrecht kommen, wer lange genug auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ist weiss was ich meine. So hat der Azubi mal eines vor den Latz bekommen, nicht mehr als ein Warnschuss und sogar mit klärendem Gespräch im Anhang, er sollte froh sein einen engagierten Meister wie diesen für seine Ausbildung gefunden zu haben.

Zu den ganzen Rechtsbelehrern hier kann ich nur sagen "Recht haben ist eine Sache, Recht bekommen eine ganz andere".


----------



## Sano (8. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OMG

Ja, du hast Recht. Ich würde auch das Arbeitsgericht anrufen weil ich als LEHRLING die Halle fegen musste.
Also ich glaube manche haben keine Lehre gemacht ... die sind wahrscheinlich von der Schule weg als
Meister eingestellt worden. Das sind die RL-ROXXORS *hrhr

Danke für die nette Geschichte und die interessanten Kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Sano


----------



## fabdiem (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die leute verhalten sich halt in wow total anders als zb anner arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da denkt man man sei anonym 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (8. Dezember 2009)

ich finds echt herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tremur (8. Dezember 2009)

ich les jetz schon ewig auf buffed,aber dieser thread hat mich dazu gebracht mich anzumelden.

1. die ganze geschichte kommt mir sehr unglaubwürdig vor. vom schreibstil bis zum "riesen-zufall"  bei millionen spieler genau auf deinen azubi zu treffen.  für mich klingt das ganze so :"mimimimi,ich wurde ingame geflamed und beleidigt.mimimimi,wie kann sich nur so ein kleines kind erlauben mich (den roxxor-ausbilder) zu beleidigen! mimimi und die gms bannen den nichtmal für einen tag!!dann denk ich mir mal ne schöne geschichte aus um meinen frust zu kompensieren und zu zeigen das ich doch etwas gegen die ingame beleidigung unternehmen kann und versuche die buffed community, an der selbst katja saalfrank verzweifeln würde , zu erziehen!"
selfowned!

2.sollte es wirklich so gewesen sein, ist es sehr traurig das du als erwachsener mensch und gleichzeitig ausbilder (vorbild-funktion) dich so lächerlich und kindisch verhältst wie dein azubi. gz dazu! da hast du ja richtig macht im rl und weißt anscheinend auch wie man sie richtig einsetzt. auch hierzu ein riesen gz!


----------



## corak (8. Dezember 2009)

tremur schrieb:


> ich les jetz schon ewig auf buffed,aber dieser thread hat mich dazu gebracht mich anzumelden.
> 
> 1. die ganze geschichte kommt mir sehr unglaubwürdig vor. vom schreibstil bis zum "riesen-zufall" bei millionen spieler genau auf deinen azubi zu treffen. für mich klingt das ganze so :"mimimimi,ich wurde ingame geflamed und beleidigt.mimimimi,wie kann sich nur so ein kleines kind erlauben mich (den roxxor-ausbilder) zu beleidigen! mimimi und die gms bannen den nichtmal für einen tag!!dann denk ich mir mal ne schöne geschichte aus um meinen frust zu kompensieren und zu zeigen das ich doch etwas gegen die ingame beleidigung unternehmen kann und versuche die buffed community, an der selbst katja saalfrank verzweifeln würde , zu erziehen!"
> selfowned!
> ...



Sinnloser Post. Und dafür hast du dich extra angemeldet? Allein wenn ich die Worte Roxor und mimimi lese kommt mir das Kotzen. Gratz dazu.


----------



## lokker (8. Dezember 2009)

tremur schrieb:


> ich les jetz schon ewig auf buffed,aber dieser thread hat mich dazu gebracht mich anzumelden.
> 
> 1. die ganze geschichte kommt mir sehr unglaubwürdig vor. vom schreibstil bis zum "riesen-zufall"  bei millionen spieler genau auf deinen azubi zu treffen.  für mich klingt das ganze so :"mimimimi,ich wurde ingame geflamed und beleidigt.mimimimi,wie kann sich nur so ein kleines kind erlauben mich (den roxxor-ausbilder) zu beleidigen! mimimi und die gms bannen den nichtmal für einen tag!!dann denk ich mir mal ne schöne geschichte aus um meinen frust zu kompensieren und zu zeigen das ich doch etwas gegen die ingame beleidigung unternehmen kann und versuche die buffed community, an der selbst katja saalfrank verzweifeln würde , zu erziehen!"
> selfowned!
> ...




gz für deine Anmeldung, ob sich diese bei dem Unfug den du geschrieben hast auch wirklich gelohnt hat ist zu bezweifeln. Als Vorbild-Funktion hat er genau richtig gehandelt. Die Halle sauber zu machen ist in der Ausbildung ganz normal, außerdem hat es ein Gespräch zwischen beiden gegeben. 
Denn solche Beleidigungen könnten in der Probezeit schnell zu einer Kündigung führen, da hat es den Azubi sogar noch ziemlich gut getroffen. Dabei ist es egal wo und wie diese Beleidigung stattgefunden hat!


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, irgendwie fehlt hier ein Beitrag von mir und einer auf den ich geantwortet hab.

Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Fecsy (9. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich hätte ihn fegen lassen ohne feger!^^



Und das nicht nur einmal *hahaha*


----------



## rickride (9. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Jo und du bist noch sehr Jung.


arm.

weiter hab ich übrigens dann auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Norwi (9. Dezember 2009)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Eine erzieherische Maßnahme ist das sicherlich nicht. Ansonsten müsste die Strafe direkten Bezug zur Tat haben.
> Und das hat sie definitiv nicht.
> 
> Ich bezweifel auch, dass die Geschichte so stattgefunden hat. Ein Ausbilder würde sich meiner Meinung nach nicht "anonym-öffentlich" dazu äußern, bzw. (böser gesagt) profilieren.
> ...




Hat sie doch, er hat im Spiel es ihm ja gesagt. Also konnte der Azubi einen Bezug herstellen, vor allem da es dann auch ein Gespräch darüber gab.
Tjo, Ursache  --> Wirkung Prinzip, das hat derjeniege bestimmt gelernt und wird das auch verinnerlicht haben.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (9. Dezember 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Erzieherische Maßnahme? Mußtest Du auch immer die Wohnung putzen, wenn Du in der Schule Mist gebaut hast?
> 
> Das hat keinen Betrieb zu interessieren, wie ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu verhalten. Mein Fehlverhalten im privaten Bereich hat die Firma mal null zu interessieren...jetzt von wirklichen Delikten mal ab.
> 
> Und Du befürwortest Gewalt? Körperliche Züchtigung wegen eines Fehlverhaltens online? Sag mal, gehts Dir noch gut?



Woodspirit ganz ernsthaft ich weiss nicht, ob Dir das bewusst ist, aber du widersprichst dich hier und ergreifst (vllt unbewusst) Partei für den Flamer, ob Straftat oder nicht, steht doch hier gar nicht zur Debatte. Die Geschichte soll aufzeigen das man nicht zu sehr auf die Anonymität des Internets vertrauen sollte und schlechtes Benehmen auch in WoW, wenn du pech hast, bestraft wird.
Wenn mich jemand flamed aus welchem Grund auch immer, ob unberechtigt oder nicht und ich ihn auf igno packe dann merk ich mir diesen Namen automatisch. Wenn ich mich ich dann irgendwann mit jemand fremden unterhalte und er mir dann seinen Spieler-Namen und Server in WoW sagt und er genau dieser Flamer ist dann kannst du davon ausgehen das der sich ne Standpauke anhören kann!
Und nun mal zu dem Fall an sich zurück:
Es wäre was anderes wenn er Prügel bekommen hätte; dann würde ich mit deiner Meinung konform gehen, aber er musste die Werkstatt fegen und nicht mit ner Zahnbürste 450 rostige Herdplatten säubern, also halt mal die Füsse still.
Zudem auch wenn du schreibst, das du nicht tolerierst, das der Flamer (wenn auch ungewollt) seinen Chef beleidigt hat, kommt das Argument "Es ist ein Spiel, da darf der im RL nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden" überhaupt nicht zum tragen, weil ob mich jemand in WoW, im TS, in nem öffentlichen Chat, in nem Forum oder sonst wo flamed und beleidigt und ich sollte ihn IRGENDWANN durch zufall iwann im RL treffen, dann kann der sich was anhören und ich kann nur hoffen das er draus lernt, das man auch im Internet über sein Handeln nachdenken muss, ob Spiel oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant.

LG
Ðragonclaw


----------



## Annovella (9. Dezember 2009)

Made my Day! Sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ssp_founder (9. Dezember 2009)

Jaja man trifft isch immer im Leben 2 mal. Lustige Story. Mal was Anderes. Arbeitsrechtilich hoffe ich mal, dass er keinen guten Anwalt hat. Das Fegen ist nicht das Problem. Hallen sind abundzu schmutzig. Aber unter dem Aspekt einen Arbeitnehmer durch dieses Zwischenfall zu bestrafen geht Richtung Mobbing und das ist teuer für den Arbeitgeber. Wirst du bestimmt wissen als Chef. Postings im Internet werden mittlerweile als rechtskräftig angesehen, was so manchem Bloger den Hals gebrochen hat. Deine Aussage hier "ich habe ihn fegen lassen, weil er mich in einem Rollenspiel unserious behandelt hat", ist schon sehr eindeutig unterdrückend (wenn ich auch deine Schadenfreude zumindest nachvollziehen kann). Kann er weitere Vorfälle nachweisen, werden Konsquenzen dich ereilen können. Aberkennung der Fähigkeit ausbilden zu dürfen. Bußgelder ect. Als Chef wirst du ebenfalls ein gewisses MAß an Arbeitsrecht können müssen. Eines muß ich unabhängig davon, daß wir uns nicht kennen, schon feststellen. Als Arbeitgebervorbild hast du leider versagt. Allein schon, weil Du nicht erkanntest, dass Mitarbeiter außerhalb der Arbeitszeit durchaus Arsc.... zu dir sagen können ( eine Anzeige hier wird aber keinen Einfluß auf das bestehende Arbeitsverhältnis haben) und trotzdem einen guten Job an der Arbeit abliefern können. Er muß dich nicht mal auf der Straße grüssen. Warum nicht?. Er hat "nur" ein Arbeitsverhältnis mit dir. Oftmals stehen bei Streitigkeiten dann unverhoffte Kontrollen in den Betreiben an. Je nach Umstand fangen dann Behörden an nach Unregelmäßigkeiten im Betrieb zu suchen. Sowas ist immer störend und unangehnem. Schlimmer noch wenn Unregelmäßigkeiten gefunden werden. Schlage dir vor, diesen Threat schnell löschen zu lassen und damit selbst was unter den Teppich zu kehren, bevor du die Halle selbst kehren musst, um die entstandenen Unkosten für den Betrieb wieder rein zu bringen. Denk immer daran: es ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

made my day..xD

btw: studivz ist auch eine freizeitaktivität, trotzdem kann man praktiukms-/ausbildungsplatz mit etwaigen photos/gruppen verlieren, wenn der chef meint, man repräsentiere die firma nicht standesgemäß..is alles schon da gewesen...

ich hätt den kerl glaub einmal rundlaufen lassen...


beispiel:

als ich noch am abi gebastelt hab, gabs bei mir an der schule einen vorfall im schülervz. da gabs ne gruppe, in der man über die lehrer an meiner schule hergezogen hat und irgendwie kam der rektor dahinter und jeder schüler, der in dieser grp war btw etwas geschrieben hatte bekam je nach ausmaß eine strafe. das reichte von nachsitzen bis arrest bis schulverweis und sozialstunden...allein mit "ich mag den lehrer xy nich, weil der nichts kann" haben sich manche nachsitzen eingehandelt...es galt als mobbing, rufmord, verletzung des persönlichkeitsrecht.
keiner der eltern- meine auch nicht, ich gehörte zur nachsitzenfraktion- wäre auch nur ansatzweise auf den gedanken gekommen einen anwalt dafür einzuschalten, auch wenn wir in unserer freizeit im INTERNET auf einer plattform über unsre lehrer geredet haben.
wir hatten jeweils ein gespräch mit dem lehrer, den wir genannt haben, haben uns entschuldigt und unsre strafe ausgesessen.
that`s life..


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> Jaja man trifft isch immer im Leben 2 mal. Lustige Story. Mal was Anderes. Arbeitsrechtilich hoffe ich mal, dass er keinen guten Anwalt hat. Das Fegen ist nicht das Problem. Hallen sind abundzu schmutzig. Aber unter dem Aspekt einen Arbeitnehmer durch dieses Zwischenfall zu bestrafen geht Richtung Mobbing und das ist teuer für den Arbeitgeber. Wirst du bestimmt wissen als Chef. Postings im Internet werden mittlerweile als rechtskräftig angesehen, was so manchem Bloger den Hals gebrochen hat. Deine Aussage hier "ich habe ihn fegen lassen, weil er mich in einem Rollenspiel unserious behandelt hat", ist schon sehr eindeutig unterdrückend (wenn ich auch deine Schadenfreude zumindest nachvollziehen kann). Kann er weitere Vorfälle nachweisen, werden Konsquenzen dich ereilen können. Aberkennung der Fähigkeit ausbilden zu dürfen. Bußgelder ect. Als Chef wirst du ebenfalls ein gewisses MAß an Arbeitsrecht können müssen. Eines muß ich unabhängig davon, daß wir uns nicht kennen, schon feststellen. Als Arbeitgebervorbild hast du leider versagt. Allein schon, weil Du nicht erkanntest, dass Mitarbeiter außerhalb der Arbeitszeit durchaus Arsc.... zu dir sagen können ( eine Anzeige hier wird aber keinen Einfluß auf das bestehende Arbeitsverhältnis haben) und trotzdem einen guten Job an der Arbeit abliefern können. Er muß dich nicht mal auf der Straße grüssen. Warum nicht?. Er hat "nur" ein Arbeitsverhältnis mit dir. Oftmals stehen bei Streitigkeiten dann unverhoffte Kontrollen in den Betreiben an. Je nach Umstand fangen dann Behörden an nach Unregelmäßigkeiten im Betrieb zu suchen. Sowas ist immer störend und unangehnem. Schlimmer noch wenn Unregelmäßigkeiten gefunden werden. Schlage dir vor, diesen Threat schnell löschen zu lassen und damit selbst was unter den Teppich zu kehren, bevor du die Halle selbst kehren musst, um die entstandenen Unkosten für den Betrieb wieder rein zu bringen. Denk immer daran: es ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zonk...
wow istöffentlich, folglich- ob unter einem denknamen/charnamen oder nicht- repräsentiert man nicht nur sich, sondern - falls man erkannt wird- abreitsplatz/uni/etc. das ist fakt.
jegliche art von beleidigung gegenüber eines chefs/ausbilders kann dich - seis in nem online-spiel oder sonst wo im internet- im rl richtig ficken, um es mal so asoszudrücken.
wenn ich meim chef derartiges an den latz knalen würde, dann kann ich mir sicher sein, sollte er herausfinden, dass dies auf meinem mist gewachsen ist, ich dafür zur rechenschaft gezogen werd. immerhin hab ich bewiesen, dass ich keinerlei respekt gegenüber anderen habe- woraus man schlussfolgern kann, dass mir der respekt im allgemeinen fehlt und ich vllt auch gegenüber kunden einen solchen ton an den tag lege, wenn mir was nicht passt.
wenn der azubi hier versucht einen anwalt einzuschalten, wird dieser- insofern er sein handwerk versteht- freundlichst darauf hinweisen, dass man seine äußerung im notfall so drehen kann, dass es als rufmord/geschäftsschädigen/o.ä. hingestellt werden kann...


----------



## Muzga (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub nicht das was wahres an der Geschichte drann ist


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Dezember 2009)

Muhaha, super Geschichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergiss nicht mal inGame nachzuschauen wenn er sich das nächste Mal krankmeldet. xD

BTW: Es gäbe wesentlich weniger Flamer, wenn man die alle mal schön per Ticket melden würde.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. Dezember 2009)

tremur schrieb:


> ich les jetz schon ewig auf buffed,aber dieser thread hat mich dazu gebracht mich anzumelden.
> 
> 1. die ganze geschichte kommt mir sehr unglaubwürdig vor. vom schreibstil bis zum "riesen-zufall"  bei millionen spieler genau auf deinen azubi zu treffen.  für mich klingt das ganze so :"mimimimi,ich wurde ingame geflamed und beleidigt.mimimimi,wie kann sich nur so ein kleines kind erlauben mich (den roxxor-ausbilder) zu beleidigen! mimimi und die gms bannen den nichtmal für einen tag!!dann denk ich mir mal ne schöne geschichte aus um meinen frust zu kompensieren und zu zeigen das ich doch etwas gegen die ingame beleidigung unternehmen kann und versuche die buffed community, an der selbst katja saalfrank verzweifeln würde , zu erziehen!"
> selfowned!
> ...



Find ich schwachsinnig. Bleibt dochn mensch oder? Und auf diese art und weise hat er der wow gemeinde wenigstens einen halbaffen vom leib geschafft. Ausserdem kann der rotzlöffel froh sein das er nicht nen satz heisse ohren bekommen hat.

Und so unwahrscheinlich ist der zufall nicht. Ich habe vor längerer zeit zufällig zwei gildis kennengelernt die 2 strassen weiter weg von mir ein versicherungsbüro führen.
Das krasseste das ich erlebt habe war folgendes.

Man muss dazu wissen das meine Mutter mit 55 auch wow spielt. Wie mütter eben so sind sieht sie das gold als das an was es tatsächlich ist und das spiel sieht sie eben auch nur als spiel. Ergo Gold (spielgeld) Spiel (entspannungsmöglichkeit und gemeinschaftsspiel auch bei schlechtem wetter). Irgendwann wird sie angeflüstert von nem weiblichen lvl 60 gnom der sie auf zuckersüßer art und weise um 500g anbettelt weil der account angeblich gehackt worden sei. Wie mütter eben sind sagt sie zu. Meine mutter war froh wem geholfen zu haben. Zwei stunden später erzählt mir ein exgildi das er eben mit einer völlig inkompetenten healerin in einer hero war, die ihm um der sache die krone aufzusetzen auchnoch gold mit seinem bettelchar gegeben hat. Er erklärte dann das er die gruppe geleavt hat weil sie so mies war und sie auf ihre frage hin was sie denn falsch gemacht hat dazu auchnoch als druidenf***ze beschimpft hat usw usw.
Da wurde schon beraten ihn rauszuschmeissen. Jetzt aber das beste. Meine mutter erzählte mir etwas ratlos von der geschichte und so wurde mir bewusst das der exgildi das war. Schön war allerdings das das rl gildentreffen 2 wochen später in meiner heimatsstadt stattfand...Also bat ich den gildenchef ihn solange noch unbehelligt drin zu lassen. 

Wie das dann am gildentreffen endete kann sich ja jeder vorstellen.


----------



## ProtKenny (9. Dezember 2009)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> Jaja man trifft isch immer im Leben 2 mal. Lustige Story. Mal was Anderes. Arbeitsrechtilich hoffe ich mal, dass er keinen guten Anwalt hat. Das Fegen ist nicht das Problem. Hallen sind abundzu schmutzig. Aber unter dem Aspekt einen Arbeitnehmer durch dieses Zwischenfall zu bestrafen geht Richtung Mobbing und das ist teuer für den Arbeitgeber. Wirst du bestimmt wissen als Chef. Postings im Internet werden mittlerweile als rechtskräftig angesehen, was so manchem Bloger den Hals gebrochen hat. Deine Aussage hier "ich habe ihn fegen lassen, weil er mich in einem Rollenspiel unserious behandelt hat", ist schon sehr eindeutig unterdrückend (wenn ich auch deine Schadenfreude zumindest nachvollziehen kann). Kann er weitere Vorfälle nachweisen, werden Konsquenzen dich ereilen können. Aberkennung der Fähigkeit ausbilden zu dürfen. Bußgelder ect. Als Chef wirst du ebenfalls ein gewisses MAß an Arbeitsrecht können müssen. Eines muß ich unabhängig davon, daß wir uns nicht kennen, schon feststellen. Als Arbeitgebervorbild hast du leider versagt. Allein schon, weil Du nicht erkanntest, dass Mitarbeiter außerhalb der Arbeitszeit durchaus Arsc.... zu dir sagen können ( eine Anzeige hier wird aber keinen Einfluß auf das bestehende Arbeitsverhältnis haben) und trotzdem einen guten Job an der Arbeit abliefern können. Er muß dich nicht mal auf der Straße grüssen. Warum nicht?. Er hat "nur" ein Arbeitsverhältnis mit dir. Oftmals stehen bei Streitigkeiten dann unverhoffte Kontrollen in den Betreiben an. Je nach Umstand fangen dann Behörden an nach Unregelmäßigkeiten im Betrieb zu suchen. Sowas ist immer störend und unangehnem. Schlimmer noch wenn Unregelmäßigkeiten gefunden werden. Schlage dir vor, diesen Threat schnell löschen zu lassen und damit selbst was unter den Teppich zu kehren, bevor du die Halle selbst kehren musst, um die entstandenen Unkosten für den Betrieb wieder rein zu bringen. Denk immer daran: es ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lass mich raten: ReNo oder Azubi zum selbigen? Hättest auf jeden Fall mal die zwölf anderen Seiten und nicht nur den Startpost lesen sollen...


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2009)

> Ich: Die Halle ist dreckig schnapp dir den Besen!!!!
> 
> Natürlich hab ich ihn mir nach der Arbeit noch mal zur Brust genommen und gefragt was die Scheiße mit dem geflame sollte , hab seine und meine Probleme noch mal aufbereitet und ihm aufgezeigt das solche Sachen immer nach hinten losgehen können.
> Er hat seine Lektion gelernt würd ich sagen.


Er vielleicht, Du sicher nicht.
Noch so einer, der seine RL Position ausnutzt, um Jemanden wegen nem Spiel im RL wie auch immer zu maltrtieren.

Vom Asozial-Status her, steht das bei mir auf einer Stufe mit: ein Wohnheim anzünden

Die Aussage :





> Find ich schwachsinnig. Bleibt dochn mensch oder? Und auf diese art und weise hat er der wow gemeinde wenigstens einen halbaffen vom leib geschafft. Ausserdem kann der rotzlöffel froh sein das er nicht nen satz heisse ohren bekommen hat.


übertrifft diesen Status allerdings bei weitem...


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. Dezember 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die Aussage :
> übertrifft diesen Status allerdings bei weitem...



Naja ist mir wumpe. Wenn wer so um schläge bettelt? Ich wäre froh jeder in wow würde mitrl name und adresse angezeigt werden. Was glaubst du wieviel dann noch flamen würden huh? Abgründe der sozialen kompetenzen sehe ich schon in schriftlicher form genug und geahndet wirds in den seltensten fällen. Ich finde es würde einige lehren verantwortung für das geschriebene zu übernehmen. Und so sehr hier jeder auf reinemann macht bin ich mir trotzdem sicher das einige insgeheim genauso denken.

Da hockt z.b. der völlig gestresste dachdecker zuhause und will abschalten und darf sich von nem präpupertären wicht den wiederlichsten shice durchlesen. Meinermeinung nach unfair. Auge um auge zahn um zahn.
Ja ich bin echt n assi.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh nicht, was die Leute, die sich gegen den TE stellen, für ein Problem haben. Oo
Im Ernst... glaubt ihr, dass man sich im Internet unter dem ach sooo sicherem Mantel der Anonymität alles leisten kann?
Ich finde, der TE hat seine Vorbildfunktion in keinster Weise missbraucht, sondern genau richtig gehandelt. Ein Vorbild-Fehler wäre es gewesen dieses Verhalten zu ignorieren. 
Oder denkt ihr nich, dass bei jemandem, der sich SO ingame verhält, auch rl-sozialtechnisch etwas nicht stimmen müsste? Vielleicht trauen sie sich nur nich das dort in diesem Ausmaß auszuleben und erst nicht an einer Autoritätsperson.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (9. Dezember 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was die Leute, die sich gegen den TE stellen, für ein Problem haben. Oo
> Im Ernst... glaubt ihr, dass man sich im Internet unter dem ach sooo sicherem Mantel der Anonymität alles leisten kann?
> Ich finde, der TE hat seine Vorbildfunktion in keinster Weise missbraucht, sondern genau richtig gehandelt. Ein Vorbild-Fehler wäre es gewesen dieses Verhalten zu ignorieren.
> Oder denkt ihr nich, dass bei jemandem, der sich SO ingame verhält, auch rl-sozialtechnisch etwas nicht stimmen müsste? Vielleicht trauen sie sich nur nich das dort in diesem Ausmaß auszuleben und erst nicht an einer Autoritätsperson.



/sign


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

ich finds erbärmlich vom TE.

du hast ingame n problem mit dem typen?! dann klärs dort. oder steh drüber.

am nächsten tag dein bisschen RL-macht zu missbrauchen um ihm eins auszuwischen. traurig.


----------



## Lord Gama (9. Dezember 2009)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Gutes Benehmen endet nicht am Einlogg-Bildschirm.
> 
> Derartige Beleidigungen sind ein fristloser Kündigsgrund, vielen scheint das hier nicht klar zu sein. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle über welches Medium ihr euren Chef beleidigt. Daher kommt derjenige in der Geschichte mit Halle fegen noch sehr gut weg und gleichzeitg zeigt auch das besonnene Verhalten des Ausbilders dass er nicht wie hier zuvor behauptet "failed" sondern dass er Ahnung von Mitarbeiterführung hat und weiß wie er mit jugendlicher Unerfahrenheit umgehen sollte.



Wenn dein Chef in WoW rumläuft und du nachweislich nicht weißt, dass es dein Chef ist, dann ist es nicht die Beleidigung deines Chefs, sondern eines Anonymen. Wenn du nicht persönlich auf deinen Char zurückzuführen bist oder irgendwo angegeben ist dass du so heißt und in der Firma arbeitest, ist das kein Kündigungsgrund. Noch ist es nicht ganz so einfach Mitarbeiter loszuwerden.
Solange du die Firma oder den Namen deines Chefs mit hineinziehst, ist es kein Kündigungsgrund.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Geniale Storry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe er hat sich schön geärgert als er erfahren hat wer hinter dem dk tank steckt^^ 
Und die Moral von der geschicht? flame andere mitspieler nicht wer weiß wer dahinter steckt.....also liebe allis. Flamed nie nen Zwerg - Könnte merkel hinter stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (9. Dezember 2009)

Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob er Cef ist oder nur Mitarbeiter, wenn mich nen Arbeitskollege ingame flamen würde oder selbst mein Chef, dann würd der so was von zu hören bekommen, weil es einfach mal scheisse ist. Flamen und flamen sind 2 Sachen, nur was der TE erstellt hat, geht schon unter die Gürtellinie und sowas muss nicht sein, auch nicht ingame. Wer gibt einem das Recht jmd fremden so zu flamen? Behandele andere Menschen genauso wie Du gerne behandelt werden möchtest und an alle flamer und kiddies hier....möchtet Ihr so behandelt werden? Klar werden einige sagen, mir doch egal is ja ingame geht mir am Ar... vorbei, aber wenn Ihr diesen Flamer in RL begegnen würdet, würde dieser wahrscheinlich ne Pflaume ums Auge von euch bekommen, weil Ihr ja ach so cool seid.
Ganz ehrlich, die ganzen flamer und Roxxor-Kiddies sind für mich unterste Schublade und geben vom sozialen her so ziehmlich das schlechteste Bild von sich. Wie kann man sich nur so benehmen??????


----------



## Zerleena (9. Dezember 2009)

haste einerseits schon Recht, aber sieh das mal so: du hast so nen Lehrling, der immer fein alles macht, was ihm aufgetragen wird. Kriegt kaum das Maul auf.. naja und dann, wie der Zufall so will prallt man halt in WoW.. im Studi whatever aufeinander. Auf einmal siehste nen Typen, der die Leute aufs derbste runtermacht und voll einen auf Spieletroll macht und nein, ich meine nicht die Trolle als Chars. Klar, das ist ja Freizeit aber zu wissen, wie die Leute abseits vom Ausbildungsbetrieb sich geben und das eventuelle Kunden auch mal durch Zufall rausfinden wirft das eben nunmal kein gutes Licht.

Ich wünschte mir manchmal schon, dass es Möglichkeiten gäbe, die Leute da drin ein wenig gläsern wären. Ja, sicher ist ne Horrorvorstellung für viele wegen Privatsphäre blabla.. hmm und obwohl wir soviel Schisse vor sowas haben, gibts jedes Jahr genug Trottel die sich freiwillig beim Wasserlassen filmen lassen (B für ein paar Euro. Klar ist das unangenehm aber angesichts so manchem Gesindels, dass bei mir so auf Lordaeron rumtrollt könnte ich mir sowas vorstellen. Außerhalb des Internets würden solche kleinen Trolle die Fresse nicht aufkriegen aber online, da fühlen sie sich sicher. Und die Gesichter würd ich gern sehen, wenn die einen scheißfreundlich grüßen.. und ich so, "ach du meinst, ich bin nicht der Kackboon, der nur Scheiße in der Birne hat?" Wie gesagt, alle wollen sich nicht gerne ausspionieren lassen, nur wenn dieses Gefühl des anonym seins im Internet solche Ausmaße annimmt, dass jeder jeden anfeindet dann ist es wohl doch angebracht, mal ein wenig Kontrolle reinzubringen.


----------



## Tinaru (9. Dezember 2009)

/geile geschichte


----------



## Caldoverde (9. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich finds erbärmlich vom TE.
> 
> du hast ingame n problem mit dem typen?! dann klärs dort. oder steh drüber.
> 
> am nächsten tag dein bisschen RL-macht zu missbrauchen um ihm eins auszuwischen. traurig.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus. Der Azubi mit offensichtlichen Sozialverhaltens-Defiziten im RL meint, in der virtuellen Umgebung mal so richtig den Ar*** raushängen lassen zu können, ohne Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen.
DAS ist erbärmlich und ein Missbrauch der (Ohn-)Macht anderer.

Dass ihm von jemandem mit Sinn für Augenmaß vor Augen geführt wird, dass sein Verhalten auch im RL Konsequenzen haben kann, dürfte ihm eine Lehre sein. Die Halle zu fegen ist wohl keine ehrenrührige Aufgabe und in Verbindung mit dem klärenden Gespräch harmlos im Vergleich zu einer möglichen Anzeige wegen Beleidigung.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Jemand sollte Amnesty International Bescheid sagen..


----------



## Lanwa (9. Dezember 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Wenn dein Chef in WoW rumläuft und du nachweislich nicht weißt, dass es dein Chef ist, dann ist es nicht die Beleidigung deines Chefs, sondern eines Anonymen. Wenn du nicht persönlich auf deinen Char zurückzuführen bist oder irgendwo angegeben ist dass du so heißt und in der Firma arbeitest, ist das kein Kündigungsgrund. Noch ist es nicht ganz so einfach Mitarbeiter loszuwerden.
> Solange du die Firma oder den Namen deines Chefs mit hineinziehst, ist es kein Kündigungsgrund.



Selten so einen Qutsch gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmen wir mal für den Begriff "Flamen" den Namen der klassischen Beleidigung - nichts anderes ist es nun mal. Wenn man jemanden beledigt, dann ist es egal ob man ihn "nachweislich" nicht kennt. Viele denken, dass sie in der Annonymität des Internets und speziell im WOW einfach ein Arschloch sein dürfen, da ja niemand weiß wer man ist. Man geht doch auch nicht auf die Straße und beleidigt jemanden, der einem entgegenkommt. Höflichkeit ist eine Zierde!


----------



## Holzel (9. Dezember 2009)

Nimrot schrieb:


> Ein neuer Morgen ein neuer Arbeitstag.
> Der Deliquent betritt die Werkshalle kommt in den Aufenthaltsraum meidet den Blickkontankt zu mir und geht Richtung Kaffeemaschine.
> Ich frage ganz süffisant: Na wie gehts dir Ch. ?
> Ch.: Ganz gut soweit, Wieso?
> ...




Hammmmmmmmmmmer ! ich wünschte, sowas würde mir auch mal passieren! Ich würde den noch mind. 1 Jahr mein Auto putzen lassen und im Rahmen seiner Ausbildung die Ergonmoische Überprüfung der Kaffeemaschine durchführen lassen, Quasi als Langzeittest!

^^


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Jemand sollte Amnesty International Bescheid sagen..




ähm, da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich realität, schon mal davon gehört?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Caldoverde schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus. Der Azubi mit offensichtlichen Sozialverhaltens-Defiziten im RL meint, in der virtuellen Umgebung mal so richtig den Ar*** raushängen lassen zu können, ohne Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen.
> DAS ist erbärmlich und ein Missbrauch der (Ohn-)Macht anderer.
> 
> Dass ihm von jemandem mit Sinn für Augenmaß vor Augen geführt wird, dass sein Verhalten auch im RL Konsequenzen haben kann, dürfte ihm eine Lehre sein. Die Halle zu fegen ist wohl keine ehrenrührige Aufgabe und in Verbindung mit dem klärenden Gespräch harmlos im Vergleich zu einer möglichen Anzeige wegen Beleidigung.


hier kannich getrost ein /sign druntersetzen

und die halle fegen ist nicht sonderlich schlimm in unserem Betrieb ca. 1300 leute ist es normal das die stiften die hallen fegen :/


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ähm, da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich realität, schon mal davon gehört?



Da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Ironie..


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ja schöne Geschichte - Ich sage es auch mal: "Made my day"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja kommt jetzt auch drauf an ob hier der Satz: "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe" auch zutrifft? Er war ja unwissend darüber, dass sein Chef gerade ihm gegenüber saß. Wär mal interessant zu erfahren ob das rechtliche konsequenzen nachsichziehen würde. Hat jemand nen Präzidentsfall zur Hand? :-)

Mfg Æxo


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Ironie..


du hast einen großen fehler gemacht ..

ironie ist etwas das leider der großteil der com hier nicht verstehenkann oder will :/


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Naja kommt jetzt auch drauf an ob hier der Satz: "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe" auch zutrifft? Er war ja unwissend darüber, dass sein Chef gerade ihm gegenüber saß. Wär mal interessant zu erfahren ob das rechtliche konsequenzen nachsichziehen würde. Hat jemand nen Präzidentsfall zur Hand? :-)



Welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen es hat, wenn Vorgesetzte ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit wissentlich beleidigt werden? Das geht von Abmahnung bis Kündigung, je nachdem ob es der Chef der Firma ist und wie grob die Beleidigung war. Gibt mehrere Urteile dazu.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast einen großen fehler gemacht ..
> 
> ironie ist etwas das leider der großteil der com hier nicht verstehenkann oder will :/




Ich hatte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass man AI mit Halle fegen in Verbingung bringt. Aber hier bleibt einem nichts erspart.


----------



## Soilent (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es ja so unglaublich, daß einige (viele) hier denken, daß man in einem Online Spiel machen kann was man will und dazu ein äußerst asoziales Verhalten an den Tag legen dürfen. 

Dem ist nicht so ! Ist Euch eigentlich bewusst, daß ich theoretisch jemanden wegen Beleidung in einem Online Spiel anzeigen kann ? Und nicht nur dies, diese Anzeige wird sogar verfolgt werden. Nun ja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen, jemanden bei der Polizei wegen einem Spiel anzuzeigen, aber ein Ticket an einen GM ist mir solch eine Sache hin und wieder wert. 

Vielleicht sollten sich viele, die hier schreiben, einfach mal den Satz vor Augen halten: "Behandele andere so, wie Du auch gerne behandelt werden möchtest".


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen es hat, wenn Vorgesetzte ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit wissentlich beleidigt werden? Das geht von Abmahnung bis Kündigung, je nachdem ob es der Chef der Firma ist und wie grob die Beleidigung war. Gibt mehrere Urteile dazu.



Lies nochmal meine Frage bitte, die sich auf meinen ersten und auf meinen letzten Satz bezieht, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Deine Antwort sollte sogar einem Schimpansen klar sein.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Porthos (9. Dezember 2009)

in Wow war das privat und hat nix mit der arbeit zu tun .

Wäre ich der Azubi gewesen hätte ich mich an Betriebsrat gewandt wenn einer vorhanden ist.

einfach nur arm und billig @TE


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Lies nochmal meine Frage bitte, die sich auf meinen ersten und auf meinen letzten Satz bezieht, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du so schlau bist, wieso googlest du dann nicht deine Antwort? So etwas können selbst Menschen mit dem Hirnvolumen eines Schimpansen. Bei dir bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber probiers doch mal..


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Wenn dein Chef in WoW rumläuft und du nachweislich nicht weißt, dass es dein Chef ist, dann ist es nicht die Beleidigung deines Chefs, sondern eines Anonymen. Wenn du nicht persönlich auf deinen Char zurückzuführen bist oder irgendwo angegeben ist dass du so heißt und in der Firma arbeitest, ist das kein Kündigungsgrund. Noch ist es nicht ganz so einfach Mitarbeiter loszuwerden.
> Solange du die Firma oder den Namen deines Chefs mit hineinziehst, ist es kein Kündigungsgrund.



Wie Naiv kann man eigentlich sein?

Mal angenommen du hast Recht und es ist kein Kündigungsgrund. Und? 
Dann such ich mir als Arbeitgeber halt nen anderen Grund und den werd ich finden!

Ich z.B. arbeite in unserem Familienbetrieb der seit über 30 Jahren besteht und glaub mir, wenn sich bei einem Arbeitnehmer später herausstellt, daß er nicht zu unserer Betriebsphilosophie passt, dann ist er schneller weg als er da war.


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

@TE

Poste doch mal Deine RL-Daten, bzw wo Du arbeitest...Dann war das Dein letzter Arbeitstag als Ausbilder ^^
( wenn die Story überhaupt stimmt, was ich extrem bezweifel )

Eine ähnliche - nicht akzeptable - Verfehlung wäre, wenn Du Fußballtrainer wärst und Dein Azubi aus
der gegnerischen Mannschaft erziehlt entscheidene Tore. Wenn Du Ihn dafür den Hof kehren lässt,
dann bete, dass er keinen Arbeitsrechtanwalt kennt ^^

Also schwaffel nit groß, sonst gilt dass was Du mit "Nach hinten losgehen" meinst, auch für Dich ^^


----------



## Miricle78 (9. Dezember 2009)

Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich das lese geht das runter wie Öl ^^ Nice Geschichte, echt


----------



## RedShirt (9. Dezember 2009)

^^ 



> Eine ähnliche - nicht akzeptable - Verfehlung wäre, wenn Du Fußballtrainer wärst und Dein Azubi aus
> der gegnerischen Mannschaft erziehlt entscheidene Tore.



Es ist eine Sache, ob man etwas tut was einem anderen nur nicht gefällt (siehe Fußball) - oder ob man ausfällig wird und beleidigt (strafbares Delikt, die Tore sind sicher keine).

Ich stimme dem TE zu, inkl. der erzieherischen Maßnahme, die ja kein "putz das Klo mit Deiner Zahnbürste"-Herabwürdigung war, sondern im regulären Betrieb im Aufgabenbereich eines Azubs liegt.

Bitte keine Holzschwerter mit Schiffskanonen vergleichen.

Und der Betriebsrat würde - nach meinem Kenntnisstand - den Ausbilder zu 90% in seiner Entscheidung bestärken.
Man ist nicht nur innerhalb der Firmengrenzen der Azubi.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Kerby499

Denk mal nach!

Was würde mit einem Azubi geschehen der vorm Arbeitsgericht seinen verbleib in einer Firma erstreitet?

Was meinst was für einen Stand er bei der Belegschaft hätte? Das wünsche ich keinenm.

Kennst du die Geschichte von der Sekretärin, die sich eine frikadelle vom Buffett des Chefs nahm und ass? (War dieses Jahr groß in den Medien)

Der Chef hat für mich völlig überzogen reagiert, aber egal wie das vor Gericht aus ging, eine Zukunft hatte die Sekretärin in dieser Firma nicht.


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Und der Betriebsrat würde - nach meinem Kenntnisstand - den Ausbilder zu 90% in seiner Entscheidung bestärken.



Nope, die würden den Ausbilder zu sich zitieren und Ihm sehr sehr deutlich machen, dass sowas nicht akzeptabel ist.

Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass der angebliche Ausbilder sowas macht - das machen ganz ganz viele sogar - sondern das Problem hängt darin, dass
er sich öffentlich outet sowas zu machen. Wenn er klever gewesen wäre hätte er ihn den Hof kehren lassen und sich in Fäustchen gelacht, dass er am längeren Hebel
sitzt ...

Aber nein, er musste ja allen zeigen wie "toll er ist" ... das ist der Punkt, womit er ein ernstes Problem haben kann


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Poste doch mal Deine RL-Daten, bzw wo Du arbeitest...Dann war das Dein letzter Arbeitstag als Ausbilder ^^
> ( wenn die Story überhaupt stimmt, was ich extrem bezweifel )
> ...



In so einem Fall besser direkt Amnesty anrufen..


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

> eine Zukunft hatte die Sekretärin in dieser Firma nicht.



Logo, stimme ich voll überein, das ist aber ne andere Sache, abgesehen von dem Punkt, dass das alles sowieso Kandidaten waren, die auf der "Abschussliste" standen und man so einen Vorwand gefunden hat diese loszuwerden, bzw es zu versuchen.

Genauso wie der Azubi, der rechtlich sich etwas erkämpfen muss ist auch der Ausbilder bei sowas angezählt....


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Nope, die würden den Ausbilder zu sich zitieren und Ihm sehr sehr deutlich machen, dass sowas nicht akzeptabel ist.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass der angebliche Ausbilder sowas macht - das machen ganz ganz viele sogar - sondern das Problem hängt darin, dass
> er sich öffentlich outet sowas zu machen. Wenn er klever gewesen wäre hätte er ihn den Hof kehren lassen und sich in Fäustchen gelacht, dass er am längeren Hebel
> ...



ui ui ui. Da sind aber ein paar Denkfehler drin.
1. kann der Ausbilder auch ohne Grund seine Stifte zum fegen schicken. Gesellen und Meister könnten das zwar auch, aber sind für diese Arbeit zu teuer. Da braucht der Ausbilder keinen Grund zu. Wenn er sagt fegen, dann wird gefegt. Ende. Es ist sowieso keine Strafe in dem Sinne. Nur, dass es eventuell jetzt dieser eine Stift machen musste und nicht einer seiner Kollegen.
2. Wenn der kleine Lehrling jemanden beleidigt hat und sich dann beim Betriebsrat beschwert, dass er deswegen die Halle fegen musste dann wird er wenn er da an den richtigen Betriebsrat gerät, direkt noch deren Büro saugen können, wenn der Betriebsrat die erzieherische Massnahme unterstützen will. Was defintiv nicht passieren wird ist, dass der Ausbilder Ärger bekommt, weil der Stift die Halle fegen musste. In was für einer Welt lebst du?
3. Der TE hat weder sich noch den Lehrling geoutet. Das hat nichts mit clever zu tun (clever übrigens mit c), sondern ist eine Form des Anstands. Dem TE ging es um eine lustige Geschichte nicht darum sich mit diesem Thread an jemand anderem zu rächen.

Komm mal wieder runter und sieh die Sache mal etwas realistisch. Jede Form von Rechtsmitteln aufgrund des Fegens oder des Erzählens des Vorfalls ohne Namen zu nennen ist absolut haltlos. Die Gerichte lachen sich kaputt.


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Da sind aber ein paar Denkfehler drin



Nö



> kann der Ausbilder auch ohne Grund seine Stifte zum fegen schicken.



Sagte ich ja selbst ... => kein Denkfehler



> Der TE hat weder sich noch den Lehrling geoutet



Doch, er hat ihm im WoW /w gesagt, dass er den Hof kehren wird.

Er hätte es einfach still und leise für sich behalten sollen, warum der Azubi den Hof fegt ... Alles wäre OK und das ist ganz normaler Alltag, dass der Chef seinen Leuten Arbeit aufbrummt....


----------



## Caldoverde (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Nope, die würden den Ausbilder zu sich zitieren und Ihm sehr sehr deutlich machen, dass sowas nicht akzeptabel ist.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass der angebliche Ausbilder sowas macht - das machen ganz ganz viele sogar - sondern das Problem hängt darin, dass
> er sich öffentlich outet sowas zu machen. Wenn er klever gewesen wäre hätte er ihn den Hof kehren lassen und sich in Fäustchen gelacht, dass er am längeren Hebel
> ...



Eine Bestrafung ohne (für den Delinquenten) erkennbares Vergehen wäre für dich also die bessere Variante gewesen? Nö, das wäre ein pädagogischer Offenbarungseid gewesen für jemand, der auch nur im weitesten Sinn mit Erziehung/Ausbildung zu tun hat. In diesem Fall hat der TE die sehr milde "Strafe" mit einem klärenden Gespräch verbunden und so dem Azubi die Möglichkeit gegeben, sein Verhalten zu überdenken und zu ändern.

Und nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich. Die Beleidigung erfüllt einen Straftatbestand, die Abstrafung für ein gegnerisches Tor lässt sich wohl kaum rechtfertigen, schon gar nicht juristisch.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Er hätte es einfach still und leise für sich behalten sollen, warum der Azubi den Hof fegt ... Alles wäre OK und das ist ganz normaler Alltag, dass der Chef seinen Leuten Arbeit aufbrummt....




1. Ausbilder haben genau wie Lehrer auch einen pädagogischen Auftrag, falls dir das nicht klar war. Und die Halle fegen kannst du dann mit nachsitzen vergleichen.
2. Jemandem per whisper seine Identität sagen ist kein öffentliches outen. Was verstehst du denn unter öffentlich? Und wo bitte ist dann da dein Problem?

Ich finde die Diskussion irgendwie etwas albern wenn ich ehrlich bin. Achja, du hast nach wie vor Denkfehler in deinen Posts. Es kommt mir vor, als wenn du selber in der Ausbildung bist oder erst kurz raus. Kann das sein?


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Es kommt mir vor, als wenn du selber in der Ausbildung bist oder erst kurz raus. Kann das sein?



Muss ich Dich leider entäuschen ...

Was ich aber glaube, dass Du nit ganz verstehst was ich schreibe ...



> Jemandem per whisper seine Identität sagen ist kein öffentliches outen



Du hast nuh ganz zufällig da ein "öffentlich" dazugeschmuggelt ^^ So habe ich das NIE gesagt

Das öffentliche Outen ist das Posten in einem Forum wie dieses


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Die Beleidigung erfüllt einen Straftatbestand



LOL 

Dann auf... zeige jeden der Dich im WoW chat beleidigt an, fordere sofort die RL-Daten über Blizzard an, speichere Screenshots etc ... Viel Spaß


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

@Kerby
Das hier hast du vor knapp ner Stunde geschrieben



Kerby499 schrieb:


> sondern das Problem hängt darin, dass
> er sich *öffentlich outet* sowas zu machen. Wenn er klever gewesen wäre hätte er ihn den Hof kehren lassen und sich in Fäustchen gelacht, dass er am längeren Hebel
> sitzt ...
> 
> Aber nein, *er musste ja allen zeigen wie "toll er ist"* ... das ist der Punkt, womit er ein ernstes Problem haben kann




So und jetzt legst du erstmal eine Pause ein und denkst mal nach bevor du was schreibst. Wenn du schon nicht mehr weisst, was du auf dieser Seite geschreiben hast, dann fällt mir dazu nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Dann auf... zeige jeden der Dich im WoW chat beleidigt an, fordere sofort die RL-Daten über Blizzard an, speichere Screenshots etc ... Viel Spaß



Eieiei da ist aber einer unsachlich... einerseits mit dem "Arbeitsrechtsanwalt" drohen auf der anderen Seite über eine Straftat "LOL"en (sehr bedenkliches Verhalten) ... der Vorteil bei einer Straftat ist, das ich, um diese zu ahnden, bis auf ein Vorsprechen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft nix machen muss ...


----------



## Caldoverde (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Dann auf... zeige jeden der Dich im WoW chat beleidigt an, fordere sofort die RL-Daten über Blizzard an, speichere Screenshots etc ... Viel Spaß



Ich hätte keinen Spaß daran und fände es auch etwas unverhältnismäßig, daher würde ich es vermutlich auch nicht tun. Es geht aber hier auch nicht um mich, sondern um den konkreten Fall und um deinen abwegigen Vergleich einer beleidigenden Äußerung mit einem Fußballtor.

Der TE hätte durchaus die konkrete Möglichkeit gehabt, den Azubi wegen Beleidigung anzuzeigen,  was für diesen sicher deutlich unangenehmere Folgen gehabt hätte als einmal die Werkstatt fegen zu müssen. Er hat dies aber nicht getan, sondern die Sache unter 4 Augen geklärt. Für beide wohl die sinnvollste Lösung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß echt nit was Du daran falsch verstehst, aber ich erkläre es auch Dir gerne !

Er hat sich öffentlich - in diesem Forum (!!!!!!!!!!) - geoutet solche Maßnahmen bei einem Azubi zu ergreifen.

Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, dass wir die Diskusion an dieser Stelle beenden sollten. Hier treffen unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander - was ja absolut OK ist -
nur ist meine Motivation etwas gesunken, ausserdem muss ich noch meinen HARZ IV Antrag stellen ^^

Falls das wieder einer falsch versteht, dann löse ich das als Sarkasmus auf, der keine Rückschlüsse auf andere Spieler bilden soll


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Ironie..




nja da ich nicht davon ausging, dass der großteil hier ironie und sarkasmus anwenden kann und ich mal einige vorschreiber berücksichtigt habe, kam das etwas anders an ^^


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist, wieso googlest du dann nicht deine Antwort? So etwas können selbst Menschen mit dem Hirnvolumen eines Schimpansen. Bei dir bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber probiers doch mal..



Zu dir kann man nur eins sagen: Primitivling!! Zuerst einem eine Antwort posten, die rein garnix mit meiner Frage zutun hate, aber Hauptsache was gepostet. Dann auch noch frech werden, pfui. Naja auf dein Niveau lass ich mich net runter, tut mir leid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> in Wow war das privat und hat nix mit der arbeit zu tun .
> 
> Wäre ich der Azubi gewesen hätte ich mich an Betriebsrat gewandt wenn einer vorhanden ist.
> 
> einfach nur arm und billig @TE




wow->öffentlich, weil zugängig für jeden, der sich das spiel leisten kann/will
öffentlich heißt NICHT privat
foglich kannst du für dein benehmen ingame zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.

der betriebsrat hätte dich ausgelacht ^^


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Dann auf... zeige jeden der Dich im WoW chat beleidigt an, fordere sofort die RL-Daten über Blizzard an, speichere Screenshots etc ... Viel Spaß




mhm...also ich hab schon jemanden angezeigt, weil er mich ingame sehr ausfallend mir gegenüber wurde. nicht via /w sondern im /2. ich lass weder im rl noch in einem spiel meine person beleidigen. wenn er nur gemeint hätte, ich sei zu doof zum heilen i.ä., dann wärs mir sowas von egal gewesen. aber ich lass mich von nichts und niemanden als sch***** bezeichnen oder lass über mein aussehen herziehen o.ä.- vor allem wenn ich weiß, dass derjenige mich noch nie im leben gesehen hat und das nur tut weil ich ihn mal auf den arm genommen hab.

da unternehm ich- wenns nach einer bitte nicht aufhört und auch nach drei tickets nich- rechtliche schritte. ich kenn da nichts. und dazu steh ich.


----------



## lord just (9. Dezember 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mhm...also ich hab schon jemanden angezeigt, weil er mich ingame sehr ausfallend mir gegenüber wurde. nicht via /w sondern im /2. ich lass weder im rl noch in einem spiel meine person beleidigen. wenn er nur gemeint hätte, ich sei zu doof zum heilen i.ä., dann wärs mir sowas von egal gewesen. aber ich lass mich von nichts und niemanden als sch***** bezeichnen oder lass über mein aussehen herziehen o.ä.- vor allem wenn ich weiß, dass derjenige mich noch nie im leben gesehen hat und das nur tut weil ich ihn mal auf den arm genommen hab.
> 
> da unternehm ich- wenns nach einer bitte nicht aufhört und auch nach drei tickets nich- rechtliche schritte. ich kenn da nichts. und dazu steh ich.




naja man sollte aber schon irgendwie versuchen spiel und realität auseinander halten.

wenn dich wer ingame beleidigt, dann beleidigt er nicht dich als person, sondern die person, die du im spiel verkörperst. und wie stellst du dir bitte solch eine anzeige wegen beleidigung vor? gehst zur polizei und sagst der spieler xyz hat mit als xxx beleidigt. wäre dann ne anzeige gegen unbekannt und es würde nix passieren, weil blizzard auch keine daten herrausgeben muss, da eine beleidigung nur eine ordnungswidrigkeit ist und keine straftat.

was der TE schildert ist einfach erbärmlich. ernutzt seine machtstellung im echten leben aus, nur weil er im spiel nicht so respektiert wird wie er es will. besonder als führungsperson muss man private dinge von geschäftlichen dingen getrennt halten und eine beschwerde beim chef, betriebrat oder der kammer hätte sicherlich was gebracht.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> besonder als führungsperson muss man private dinge von geschäftlichen dingen getrennt halten und eine beschwerde beim chef, betriebrat oder der kammer hätte sicherlich was gebracht.




"Chef, ich möchte mich beschweren. Ich musste heute fegen!" 

Meinst du so? Aber vielleicht hätte es tatsächlich was gebracht. Vielleicht wäre dem Chef dann aufgefallen, dass in seinem Büro der Fussboden nochmal gestaubsaugt werden könnte..


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja man sollte aber schon irgendwie versuchen spiel und realität auseinander halten.
> 
> wenn dich wer ingame beleidigt, dann beleidigt er nicht dich als person, sondern die person, die du im spiel verkörperst. und wie stellst du dir bitte solch eine anzeige wegen beleidigung vor? gehst zur polizei und sagst der spieler xyz hat mit als xxx beleidigt. wäre dann ne anzeige gegen unbekannt und es würde nix passieren, weil blizzard auch keine daten herrausgeben muss, da eine beleidigung nur eine ordnungswidrigkeit ist und keine straftat.
> 
> was der TE schildert ist einfach erbärmlich. ernutzt seine machtstellung im echten leben aus, nur weil er im spiel nicht so respektiert wird wie er es will. besonder als führungsperson muss man private dinge von geschäftlichen dingen getrennt halten und eine beschwerde beim chef, betriebrat oder der kammer hätte sicherlich was gebracht.




nein, er hat mich PERSÖNLICH als person, nicht als den char, den ich dargestellt hab beleidigt. und ja, ich bin zur polizei, hab alle angaben gemacht (name des chars, spiel, server). die haben sich mit blizz in verbindung gesetzt und voilá. 
es ist eine straftat gewesen, weils als rufmord und/oder mobbing angesehen werden kann, da er mir das nicht gehwipsert hat, sondern im /2 breit trat. 
hätte er sich auf einen marktplatzt gestellt und das rumgeschrien, wie ers ingame getan hat, hätt ich ihn auch angezeigt. ganz einfach.
blizzard gibt in der hinsicht die daten raus, glaub mir ^^

was der TE hier schildert ist nicht erbärmlich, sondern ein zeichen, dass manche ihre aufgabe als ausbilder noch ernst nehmen. er nutzt hier weder machtstellung aus noch befriedigt er rachegelüste. 
wenn ich im spiel nicht respektiert werde, wer sagt mir das ich dann außerhalb respekt bekomme von demjenigen? niemand. folglich: richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja man sollte aber schon irgendwie versuchen spiel und realität auseinander halten.
> 
> wenn dich wer ingame beleidigt, dann beleidigt er nicht dich als person, sondern die person, die du im spiel verkörperst. und wie stellst du dir bitte solch eine anzeige wegen beleidigung vor? gehst zur polizei und sagst der spieler xyz hat mit als xxx beleidigt. wäre dann ne anzeige gegen unbekannt und es würde nix passieren, weil blizzard auch keine daten herrausgeben muss, da eine beleidigung nur eine ordnungswidrigkeit ist und keine straftat.
> 
> was der TE schildert ist einfach erbärmlich. ernutzt seine machtstellung im echten leben aus, nur weil er im spiel nicht so respektiert wird wie er es will. besonder als führungsperson muss man private dinge von geschäftlichen dingen getrennt halten und eine beschwerde beim chef, betriebrat oder der kammer hätte sicherlich was gebracht.



Jop, hätte was gebracht....spätestens mit abgeschlossener Lehre hätte er den Betrieb verlassen. 

Was viele hier wohl nicht wissen, aber gerade im Handwerk arbeiten Firmen enger zusammen wie man so denkt. Da werden Absprachen gehalten über Angebote für Ausschreibungen, so das die Firma die momentan keine kapazotät hat, minimal teurer anbietet wie die die den Auftrag erhalten soll.

Genauso wird wenn eine Bewerbung ins Haus flattert, gleich mal rumgehört beim Mitbewerber ob der jenige schon irgend wo bekannt ist und es was interessantes über ihn zu wissen gibt.

Jetzt komt ihr natülrich gleich mit illegal bla bla.... das ist es auch, aber es kann Niemand kontrollieren und glaubt mir es wird so gemacht.


----------



## Pereace2010 (9. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Da steht für mich, dass Blizzard für das Verhalten des Azubis verantwortlich ist und NICHT der Ausbilder. In diesem Fall sind beide Parteien unabhängig ihrer beruflichen Laufbahn als Spieler mit den selben Rechten einzustufen und müssen somit nach den AGBs von Blizzard "bestraft" werden, welche sie bestägt haben!



Das ist ausm StGb. Strafgesetzbuch das hat mit Blizz nix zu tun. Wenn du mich im Internet herbe Beleidigen würdest, könnte ich dich dafür anzeigen. Ganz einfach und logisch oder?


----------



## ProtKenny (9. Dezember 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, dass wir die Diskusion an dieser Stelle beenden sollten. Hier treffen unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander - was ja absolut OK ist -
> nur ist meine Motivation etwas gesunken, ausserdem muss ich noch meinen HARZ IV Antrag stellen ^^


 
-Achtung, es folgt ein Rechtschreibflame- 
Vielleicht solltest du dir von dem Geld einen Duden kaufen. Der gute Mann, der die entsprechenden Gesetze in die Sozialgesetzbücher gebracht hat, heißt Peter Hartz.



lord schrieb:


> wenn dich wer ingame beleidigt, dann beleidigt er nicht dich als person, sondern die person, die du im spiel verkörperst. und wie stellst du dir bitte solch eine anzeige wegen beleidigung vor? gehst zur polizei und sagst der spieler xyz hat mit als xxx beleidigt. wäre dann ne anzeige gegen unbekannt und es würde nix passieren, weil blizzard auch keine daten herrausgeben muss, *da eine beleidigung nur eine ordnungswidrigkeit ist und keine straftat*.



Ich benutze das Wort eigentlich nicht. Aber diesmal: Epic-Fail.

Siehe:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/185.html
Delikte aus dem StGB=Straftaten.

Zum Vergleich:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/OWiG


----------



## ssp_founder (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal das es Sceenshots gibt. Sonst hat der Azubi diese Postings in den Händen und der Chef nix. Übr diese vielen Seiten stelle ich fest, daß es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat das Arbeitskräfte keine Leibeigenen sind. Auszubildene ob Probezeit oder nicht sind ausreichend geschützt. Sie müssen nur bei Bedarf ihre Möglichkeiten wahrnehmen. Des Weiteren möchte ich ein weiteres Vorurteil ausräumen. Ein Auszubildener ( abwertungshalber STIFT genannt) darf nicht schlechter behandelt werden nur wegen des Abildungsstatus. Dem Arbeitgeber sind genug Maßnahmen im Betrieb zur Verfügung gestellt worden um den Lehrling lehrerziehungstechnisch zu führen. Privates (wow) gehört nicht in den Betrieb, was oft hier schon festegestellt wurde. Ausbilderlehrgänge vermitteln über Jahre das Wissen über Motivation und Förderung. Totalitäre Chefautorität und eigenmächtige Disziplinarmaßnahmen wurden nachweißlich aus unwirksam und unproduktiv eingestuft. Sollte eigentlich auch jeder Chef wissen. Man geht mir der Zeit. Abschließend wiederhole ich. das Fegen ist nicht das Problem. Sondern das zum Fegen "anweisen" ( in der Arbeitszeit) aus Rache (Freizeit). Als Komunikatiosbrücke schlage ich vor ihr tauscht euch in der Pause wegen eurer Chars mal aus. Wow kann Leute trennen, warum sollte es Mitarbeiter nicht im Arbeitsklima "bunter" machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das es Sceenshots gibt. Sonst hat der Azubi diese Postings in den Händen und der Chef nix. Übr diese vielen Seiten stelle ich fest, daß es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat das Arbeitskräfte keine Leibeigenen sind. Auszubildene ob Probezeit oder nicht sind ausreichend geschützt. Sie müssen nur bei Bedarf ihre Möglichkeiten wahrnehmen. Des Weiteren möchte ich ein weiteres Vorurteil ausräumen. Ein Auszubildener ( abwertungshalber STIFT genannt) darf nicht schlechter behandelt werden nur wegen des Abildungsstatus. Dem Arbeitgeber sind genug Maßnahmen im Betrieb zur Verfügung gestellt worden um den Lehrling lehrerziehungstechnisch zu führen. Privates (wow) gehört nicht in den Betrieb, was oft hier schon festegestellt wurde. Ausbilderlehrgänge vermitteln über Jahre das Wissen über Motivation und Förderung. Totalitäre Chefautorität und eigenmächtige Disziplinarmaßnahmen wurden nachweißlich aus unwirksam und unproduktiv eingestuft. Sollte eigentlich auch jeder Chef wissen. Man geht mir der Zeit. Abschließend wiederhole ich. das Fegen ist nicht das Problem. Sondern das zum Fegen "anweisen" ( in der Arbeitszeit) aus Rache (Freizeit). Als Komunikatiosbrücke schlage ich vor ihr tauscht euch in der Pause wegen eurer Chars mal aus. Wow kann Leute trennen, warum sollte es Mitarbeiter nicht im Arbeitsklima "bunter" machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ein Haufen Unsinn ist selbst für das Buffed Board selten.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Nabend liebe User, bleibt bitte sachlich und vor allem freundlich nur so kann eine ordentliche Diskusion geführt werden, danke.


----------



## Piefke79 (9. Dezember 2009)

Sorry...diese Geschichte kann ich nicht glauben!!!

Soviel Zufälle halte ich für unmoglich. Abgesehn davon dass es schon ein Rießenzufall ist das jemand den man kennt auf dem selben Server wie man selbst spielt, bei der selben Fraktion, dazu man von jemand den man täglich sieht nicht weiß das er WoW zockt (von mir weiß das jeder^^) und das man von demjenigen den man dort zufällig trifft noch grundlos zugeflamt wird und dann grad bei dem mal nachschaut ob man was über ihn findet....sorry, no go.


----------



## Arandes (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es schade, dass eine wohl wirklich angebrachte "Erziehungsmassnahme" mit Sprüchen wie "Omg, den hätte ich voll angezeigt, alta" enden muss. Hierbei stellt sich mir wirklich die Frage: Hätte das bei einigen Usern hier nicht auch geholfen?

Wenn mich eine Lehrlinge ingame oder generell online "beschimpfen" o.Ä. werden diese auch RL "bestraft" - denn, egal, ob sie es "mit Absicht" gemacht haben oder nicht, ist dies ein asoziales Verhalten und muss "bestraft" werden.

Sagt, was ihr wollt, aber hierbei das Gesetz beiseite zu ziehen ist... lächerlich!

@Piefke79: Mir ist mal was Ähnliches passiert (nur halt ohne Beleidigungen); aber wir verstanden uns gut und schlussendlich stellte sich raus, dass derjenige einen Stock über mir in derselben Abteilung in derselben Funktion gearbeitet hat. Solche Sachen gibts durchaus.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
mal meinen senf dazu gebe!
Was da azubi macht geht natürlich nicht, normalerweise wäre dann ein ticket fällig, aber ich denke der azubi wäre net so abgegangen hätte er gewusst wen er da vor sich hat!
Und es ist sicher net zu entschuldigen!
Aber das was der TE als strafe gemacht hat, ist widerrum auch nicht richtig, Und eine kündigung ist es schon mal garnicht weile r ergo nicht wusste das es sein vorgesetzter ist und er auch die firma nicht genannt hat, wäre ich jetzt an der stelle vom azubi würde ich mich über den TE beschweren!
Weil dann hat er ein problem, gründe siehe obend!


----------



## Porthos (9. Dezember 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mhm...also ich hab schon jemanden angezeigt, weil er mich ingame sehr ausfallend mir gegenüber wurde. nicht via /w sondern im /2. ich lass weder im rl noch in einem spiel meine person beleidigen. wenn er nur gemeint hätte, ich sei zu doof zum heilen i.ä., dann wärs mir sowas von egal gewesen. aber ich lass mich von nichts und niemanden als sch***** bezeichnen oder lass über mein aussehen herziehen o.ä.- vor allem wenn ich weiß, dass derjenige mich noch nie im leben gesehen hat und das nur tut weil ich ihn mal auf den arm genommen hab.
> 
> da unternehm ich- wenns nach einer bitte nicht aufhört und auch nach drei tickets nich- rechtliche schritte. ich kenn da nichts. und dazu steh ich.




lol solche typen wie du sind einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Dezember 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> lol solche typen wie du sind einfach nur lächerlich


Das sehe ich allerdings etwas anders, Wenn jemand meint er könnte mich so nennen und dann im 2 unwahrheien verbreiten gibts ticket passiert da nichts würde ich auch in erwähwung ziehen rechtlich gegen vorzugehen, auch das inet ist kein rechtsfreierraum!


----------



## Porthos (9. Dezember 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Das sehe ich allerdings etwas anders, Wenn jemand meint er könnte mich so nennen und dann im 2 unwahrheien verbreiten gibts ticket passiert da nichts würde ich auch in erwähwung ziehen rechtlich gegen vorzugehen, auch das inet ist kein rechtsfreierraum!




wie alt seid ihr ? über sowas steht man drüber und fertig .
wer sich über sowas aufregt sollte sich nen anderes hobby zu legen häckeln stricken zb.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Dezember 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr ? über sowas steht man drüber und fertig .
> wer sich über sowas aufregt sollte sich nen anderes hobby zu legen häckeln stricken zb.


Zu deiner frage bin erwachsender und über 30 glaube das sollte als antwort aussreichen od? Und nein ich stricke nicht weil bin männlich!
Und ich mag wow, und ich melde nicht jeden fussel aber irgendwo muss mal eine grenze sein!


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2009)

> Ich versteh nicht, was die Leute, die sich gegen den TE stellen, für ein Problem haben. Oo
> Im Ernst... glaubt ihr, dass man sich im Internet unter dem ach sooo sicherem Mantel der Anonymität alles leisten kann?
> Ich finde, der TE hat seine Vorbildfunktion in keinster Weise missbraucht, sondern genau richtig gehandelt. Ein Vorbild-Fehler wäre es gewesen dieses Verhalten zu ignorieren.
> Oder denkt ihr nich, dass bei jemandem, der sich SO ingame verhält, auch rl-sozialtechnisch etwas nicht stimmen müsste? Vielleicht trauen sie sich nur nich das dort in diesem Ausmaß auszuleben und erst nicht an einer Autoritätsperson.


Bin mal gespannt, wie sehr Du Deine Aussage revidierst, sollte der erste Mensch wegen nem Ingame Diebstahl aus der Gilden Bank von nem Unbekannten erschossen werden.
Da kommen dann tonnenweise Posts wie: omg, wer hat denn sowas geahnt und zwar genau von denen, die hier schreiben: der TE hat richtig gehandelt.

Richtig gehandelt hätte der TE durch: Klick auf Igno und gut is. Dafür gibts diese Funktion.
Aber was regt man sich auf? es ist eh nur ne erfundene Geschichte, um im Forum mal ne neue Diskussion vom Zaun zu reissen...
Danke für die nette und kurzweilige Ablenkung.


----------



## max_imus (9. Dezember 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> (...)
> Und ich mag wow, und ich melde nicht jeden fussel aber irgendwo muss mal eine grenze sein!



Ganz meine Meinung, WoW ist genauso öffentlich wie jeder x-beliebige Marktplatz oder Schulhof. Da möchte man doch auch nicht von jemand wildfremden einfach so lautstark beleidigt werden.


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie sehr Du Deine Aussage revidierst, sollte der erste Mensch wegen nem Ingame Diebstahl aus der Gilden Bank von nem Unbekannten erschossen werden.
> Da kommen dann tonnenweise Posts wie: omg, wer hat denn sowas geahnt und zwar genau von denen, die hier schreiben: der TE hat richtig gehandelt.
> 
> Richtig gehandelt hätte der TE durch: Klick auf Igno und gut is. Dafür gibts diese Funktion.
> ...



Das geht in die gleiche Richtung wie das Argument, Shooter seinen der Grund für Amokläufe an Schulen. Du glaubst nicht wirklich selber was du schreibst, oder? Zumindest hoffe ich das.. für dich


----------



## Kramatieklärher (9. Dezember 2009)

auch hier gilt mal wieder...
So lange es wahr ist sehr schöne Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tremur (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

tremur schrieb:


> mal noch ne bitte an den TE: sei doch bitte so nett und nenn deine firma in der du angestellt bist (ich vermute ja nach wie vor ein riesenwitz und du bist selbst azubi).
> evtl bewirbt man sich ja mal aus versehen bei euch und so eine öffentlichmachung,wie hier die vorgesetzen so drauf sind, wird so manchem arbeitnehmer viel ärger ersparen!
> ...vlt kann man ja auch etwas über dein benutzerprofil/ip herausfinden.
> 
> außerdem fänd ich es auch sauwitzig den ganzen thread mal auszudrucken und deinem arbeitgeber zu mailen,mal schauen wie lustig du dann den ganzen vorfall noch findest...



Wie kann man nur so viel Blech reden?


----------



## Almasor (9. Dezember 2009)

Der TE hat definitiv richtig gehandelt.
Flamen und Beschimpfen in dieser Weise, weist deutlich auf ein soziales Defizit auch im RL hin, solang man es nicht übertreibt, ist es durchaus legitim sowas auch im RL auszumerzen.
Wer ein asoziales Verhalten an den Tag legt (wo auch immer), muss mit ANGEMESSENEN Konsequenzen (wo auch immer) rechnen.


----------



## Raema (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal kurz nach dem Thema(beleidigung in onlinespielen) gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:

Quelle: http://www.kraseweb.de/downloads/krasemanndud2008.pdf



> Wer die meiste Zeit im stillen Kämmerlein spielt und den realen Kontakt
> in der Offline-Welt meidet, für den dürfte sein Avatar der eigentliche Repräsentant
> seiner selbst sein: Wer seinen Avatar beleidigt, der beleidigt ihn?
> Angriffe auf die eigene Persönlichkeit werden insbesondere im Strafgesetzbuch
> ...



Grüße

Raema


----------



## Pusillin (11. Dezember 2009)

Schon lustig wenn die Leute sich sicher fühlen durch ihre, durch das Internet gewährleistete Anonymität,
und dadurch glauben dass sie so tun könnten als hätten sie keine Sozialisation erfahren.

Da kann ich nur sagen: Happy End!
Wobei das leider ein Sonderfall von Abertausenden sein wird, leider!


----------



## normansky (11. Dezember 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen: Happy End!



Sehe ich genauso, wer im net die große Lippe riskiert sollte auch mal im Real dafür eine rein bekommen!^^


----------



## BuffedPala (11. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der chef könnte den lehrling genau so wegen beleidigung und rufmord verklagen XD aber so pingeöig ist der TE hier glaub ich nich


----------



## Dimiherøi (11. Dezember 2009)

herrlich ^^ 


tolle geschichte da hat er wohl die a****karte gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (11. Dezember 2009)

Hätte ihn Fegen lassen und nicht mehr drüber geredet, dann Abends im Spiel angeschrieben und gefragt ob er jetzt noch meint er könne sich anderswo alles erlauben und ob er wirklich son enttäuschender Typ ist in seiner Freizeit. Das wäre n Volltreffer gewesen...
Beleidigen lassen muss sich keiner, und wenn der beleidigende hinterher ne Retourkutsche für seine verbalen Ergüsse bekommt ist das mit Sicherheit nichts schlechtes. 
So lange alles im Rahmen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde echt ne lustige Story. Allerdings ist die Atkion an sich sehr fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja also wieso würdest du als LEHRLING deinen AUSBILDER verklagen wenn du die Halle fegen musst
egal aus welche grund
und da es ja einen grund gab
ist das was du da vorschlägst ziemlich lächerlich


----------



## Imon (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte den Post für einen Fake.

Warum?

Wer so etwas von sich rülpst



Nimrot schrieb:


> [Flamerroxxor]sagt: Lol noch so ne Flachpfeife von DK Möchtegerntank geh woanders spielen du A***



sollte doch eigentlich

a) instant reportet

und

b) instant auf der Igno-Liste sein

Wieso gibt sich jemand mit so einem Partikelchen des Bodensatzes überhaupt ab? Unwarscheinlich.


----------



## failrage (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte ihn rausgeschmissen.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Dezember 2009)

Warum sind diese Geschichten immer total übertrieben und unglaubwürdig *hust*


----------



## ssp_founder (15. Dezember 2009)

Nehmen wir an der TE sei nicht TE sondern Polizist. Nehmen wir weiter an, der Polizist nutzt seine Position aus, um dem Nachbarn durch seine Position einzuschüchtern. Ich lasse an dieser Stelle Beispielszenarien absichtlich aus. Wird jetzt evtl. klarer, was der TE hier gemacht hat? Naja wenn es nicht der Fall sein sollte, vielleicht denkt trotzdem der eine oder andere Arbeitnehmer mal über seine Rechte nach. Was ich auch bedauere ist die schlechte Diskussionsqualität. Bis auf ein paar wenige Posts, verlief es sehr inhaltslos, bis hin zu beleidigend. Sorry das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2010)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an der TE sei nicht TE sondern Polizist. Nehmen wir weiter an, der Polizist nutzt seine Position aus, um dem Nachbarn durch seine Position einzuschüchtern. Ich lasse an dieser Stelle Beispielszenarien absichtlich aus. Wird jetzt evtl. klarer, was der TE hier gemacht hat? Naja wenn es nicht der Fall sein sollte, vielleicht denkt trotzdem der eine oder andere Arbeitnehmer mal über seine Rechte nach. Was ich auch bedauere ist die schlechte Diskussionsqualität. Bis auf ein paar wenige Posts, verlief es sehr inhaltslos, bis hin zu beleidigend. Sorry das ist nichts für mich.



Kein gutes Beispiel.
Der Polizist darf das tun, was ihm rechtlich erlaubt ist.
Solange das "Einschüchtern" in Übereinkunft mit dem Gesetz steht,
sprich es lediglich eine Warnung vor Strafen etc ist, ist es erlaubt und es spricht nichts dagegen.
Sollte es aus persöhnlichen Gründen sein und/oder gegen das Gesetz verstoßen,
kann der Nachbar sich gesetztlich wehren.
Der Nachbar ist zwangsweise in die Situation geraten.

Unser Azubi jedoch ist freiwillig dort.
Er hat jederzeit die Chance zu kündigen.
Da er es nicht macht, zeigt er, 
dass er einverstanden ist Aufgaben wie Fegen zu übernehmen.
Die Motivation, solche Aufgaben zu verteilen, spielt hierbe KEINE Rolle.

Zeig mir das Gesetz, was meine Aussage wiederlegt und ich revidiere sie.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen.


----------



## J_0_T (8. Februar 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> *Bin mal gespannt, wie sehr Du Deine Aussage revidierst, sollte der erste Mensch wegen nem Ingame Diebstahl aus der Gilden Bank von nem Unbekannten erschossen werden.*
> Da kommen dann tonnenweise Posts wie: omg, wer hat denn sowas geahnt und zwar genau von denen, die hier schreiben: der TE hat richtig gehandelt.
> 
> Richtig gehandelt hätte der TE durch: Klick auf Igno und gut is. Dafür gibts diese Funktion.
> ...





Das is sogar schon passiert... anderes mmo... ein schwert und ein mord... Der kerl hat meines erachtens lebenslänglich bekommen deswegen.... Mord aus niederen beweggründen. Dabei sollte man sage der fall war der...täter leiht opfer eine waffe... opfer verkauft ausversehen diese waffe... täter dreht durch findet opfer und sticht es ab.


----------



## Natar (8. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nein, er hat mich PERSÖNLICH als person, nicht als den char, den ich dargestellt hab beleidigt. und ja, ich bin zur polizei, hab alle angaben gemacht (name des chars, spiel, server). die haben sich mit blizz in verbindung gesetzt und voilá.
> es ist eine straftat gewesen, weils als rufmord und/oder mobbing angesehen werden kann, da er mir das nicht gehwipsert hat, sondern im /2 breit trat.
> hätte er sich auf einen marktplatzt gestellt und das rumgeschrien, wie ers ingame getan hat, hätt ich ihn auch angezeigt. ganz einfach.
> blizzard gibt in der hinsicht die daten raus, glaub mir ^^



oha gnihihi

polizist ist ja doch ein amüsanter beruf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2010)

Nimrot schrieb:


> Neulich war wieder einer dieser Tage, die man echt in die Tonne treten konnte.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Leben ist schön



Bahhh,

Ich platze vor Neid!!! Ich tausche einen meine Amani Bären gegen ebenfalls soviel Glück mal ne Flameflachpfeife im RL zu treffen.

HOT THREAD MEISTER!!! You made my Day!!!

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## KeineGeige (8. Februar 2010)

@TE gut gemacht

Letztendlich sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass auch die Ausbildung der Erziehung dient. Und aus Ausbilder hat er, ebenso wie ein Lehrer, die Pflicht seinen Zögling durch geeignete Maßnahmen zu erziehen.

Und mal eine andere Betrachtungsweise: Der Azubi hat sich mit seinen RL-Daten im Netz veröffentlicht. Es kann bekannt sein/ ist bekannt, in welchem Unternehmen er arbeitet. Ein potienteller Kunde erlebt ihn Ingame und schließt durch das Verhalten das Azubis auf die Umstände innerhalb des Unternehmens. Er entschließt sich deshalb, nicht mit dem Unternehmen in geschäftlichen Kontakt zu treten. Das Verhalten des Azubis hat also Auswirkungen auf die Außenwahrnung seines Arbeitgebers und somit auf seinen Arbeitsplatz.

Wenn hier schon VR und RL in Zusammenhang gebracht werden, dann bitte auch diese Seite beachten.

Und nur, weil heute der Lehrkörper in die Enge getrieben wurde und sich deshalb nicht mehr traut, erzieherische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, ist dies noch lange kein Grund, sich wie die Sau vorm Troge zu benehmen.

Das Ghetto/Gangster/Obercool-Image ist nicht wirklich das Erstrebenswerte. 


Grüße


----------



## Headhunter94 (8. Februar 2010)

Saugeil^^ 
da sieht man mal: Die Welt ist klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erak (8. Februar 2010)

ich finds Lustig wie sich alle aufregen das er den Stift 
(Handwerkerbegriff für Azubi) die Werkshalle hat fegen 
lasen. Ich selbst war ein Jahr in der Gas-Wasser-Sch** 
Branche tätig und da war es standart, das JEDEN ABEND
von den Azubis die Dienstfahrzeuge ausgeräumt und der
Werkskeller gefegt wurde.

And Btw: Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre

So long...richtig gehandelt ^^


----------



## Gias (8. Februar 2010)

@Te finde ich gut gehandhabt.

@Olol ich ruf meinen Anwalt. Wenn du deinen Anwalt rufst kriegt die Gegenpartei mit wer klagt. Heißt die Person hat eure Daten dann auch.
Wenn ihr nichtmal eine verbale Auseinandersetzung aushaltet will ich sehen wie ihr im Haifischbecken das ihr da auftut überlebt.


Ich seh das so :
Es wird ja gern gesagt das es kein Rechtsfreier Raum ist, was es auch eigentlich nicht ist da unsere Gesetze hier auch gelten aber
das ding ist folgendes: 
A) Sollte man nichts ernst nehmen im Netz. Das sparrt a Nerven und b unmengen an verschwendeter Zeit 
 Musst du dir nicht jeden Mist anschaun, du hast immer die Option mit nur einem Klick zu verschwinden.
C) Ist euch nie in den Sinn gekommen entsprechend äquivalent zu reagieren wenn einer beleidigt?
 Meine Ignore Liste ist komplett leer, sämtliche Leute die mal ausfallend wurden, wurden so gebasht das sie 
mich auf Ignore gesetzt haben und nicht anders rum! Und ticket schreiben können die schlecht wenn sie selbst anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (8. Februar 2010)

erak schrieb:


> ich finds Lustig wie sich alle aufregen das er den Stift
> (Handwerkerbegriff für Azubi) die Werkshalle hat fegen
> lasen.
> [...]
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen, in meiner dreijährigen Lehrzeit als Zimmermann kann ich schon garnicht mehr Nachrechnen wieviel Kilometer ich mit meinem besten Freund "DER BESEN" machen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nichtsdestotrotz habe auch ich am Ende meinen "Gesellenbrief" aka Prüfungszeugnis bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Fegen gehört halt in einer Handwerklichen Ausbildung dazu und manch einer weiß bestimmt auch nicht, wie man so ein "Ding" benutzt.


----------

